# [AS] Portal 2 countdown



## Dimaggio1103

Oficial Portal 2 Countdown page
http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/

There have been enough potato's collected now its up to us to donate cpu power to help it launch earlier. You can do this by playing indie games that are in the Potato sack.

Here is a link thanks to stealth pyros explaining some things.
http://www.thinkwithportals.com/blog.php?id=5307&p=1

Lets get crunching on those indie games and get portal 2 launched this weekend!!!!


----------



## rent.a.john

For those of you out of the loop with the whole ARG, great read/recap of it here

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1824635

Really impressive job on both side. Can't wait!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

I'm hoping all these rumors are true, tuesday seems so far. But alas I'm too used to diablo iii treating me otherwise.


----------



## mattlyall06

Im so confused by all of this.


----------



## Polska

get ready for some cruel joke


----------



## lordikon

They've publicly given a release date of the 19th, and almost all video game releases are on a Tuesday, which the 19th happens to be.

Not sure why'd they'd release it early. Maybe a demo or something?


----------



## ikem

well... does this countdown timer read in world time... or valve time?


----------



## clerick

It leaked on 360 today so maybe..


----------



## gooface

get those potatoes!!


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13129387*
> valve time?


Tomorrow = 3 months from now.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon;13129334*
> They've publicly given a release date of the 19th, and almost all video game releases are on a Tuesday, which the 19th happens to be.
> 
> Not sure why'd they'd release it early. Maybe a demo or something?


This is a STEAM release. Video games may get a Tuesday release all the time, but this is Valve and Valve's STEAM. There isn't a written law that says all video games must come out on Tuesday and can't be released prior









If it were to come out tomorrow, it'd be STEAM only and not retail.

I can see why they'd release it early too. It's a play on Valve time, Valve said the 19th for Portal 2 but it's really 3 days prior.







Valve is known for these jokes with it's player base so even more credit for said rumor.


----------



## Blk

What's with all that ARG thing? What a mindf*$%!









Anyway, I hope the game is released tomorrow


----------



## JedixJarf

* crosses fingers....


----------



## SovereigN7

I'm gonna assume it's a small demo or a gameplay footage.

EDIT: Anyone wanting to do a 2 pack before it's released?


----------



## GreenArchon

No.. I have a math exam Monday, and I have to study for it all weekend... If Portal 2 gets released tomorrow, I'll have to make the hard choice between not playing it and flunking math, thus failing to get a good job, and be poor for the rest of my life...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I had no idea most of this was going on. I knew of the images with the numbers and stuff but not all of these easter eggs being connected.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

My bad.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13129684*
> If you like the post don't be afraid to +rep...just sayin.


can't ask for rep....


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13129684*
> If you like the post don't be afraid to +rep...just sayin.


----------



## Crazy9000

So is this why Amnesia has been having so many updates lately? lol.


----------



## thegreatsquare

I haven't preloaded it yet and I have to go to work now.









...but hopefully I'll be playing at work the next day!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im on the potato hunt now. Got one yea!!! Only what 35 i think to go before my golden one...crap.


----------



## yksas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenArchon;13129632*
> No.. I have a math exam Monday, and I have to study for it all weekend... If Portal 2 gets released tomorrow, I'll have to make the hard choice between not playing it and flunking math, thus failing to get a good job, and be poor for the rest of my life...


I'm pretty sure portal is worth that.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

I need to know if this is going to happen because I might skip school for it








SO IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN?!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;13129908*
> I need to know if this is going to happen because I might skip school for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN?!


Sure. When I was in highschool someone else being bored was good enough reason for me to skip







.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Parents are shooting down any chance of skipping :O
Stupid education....


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;13129544*
> This is a STEAM release. Video games may get a Tuesday release all the time, but this is Valve and Valve's STEAM. There isn't a written law that says all video games must come out on Tuesday and can't be released prior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were to come out tomorrow, it'd be STEAM only and not retail.
> 
> I can see why they'd release it early too. It's a play on Valve time, Valve said the 19th for Portal 2 but it's really 3 days prior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve is known for these jokes with it's player base so even more credit for said rumor.


You don't make retailers happy when you release your product to the digital market before they're allowed to sell it on their own shelves. That could hurt retail sales quite a bit, and Valve would probably prefer to keep those sales even though they make a lot through digital downloads.


----------



## Higgins

Perfect. The one weekend i'll be home without a gaming computer.









Better try and make it up with extra cuddle time.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


You don't make retailers happy when you release your product to the digital market before they're allowed to sell it on their own shelves. That could hurt retail sales quite a bit, and Valve would probably prefer to keep those sales even though they make a lot through digital downloads.


Not in the least. Retailers will do what ever Valve wants they want money. Valve is big enough that they can do whatever they want and get away with it. Plus, console kids will never stop buying valve stuff.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

TF2 is updating with a huge file...I wonder.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13130107*
> TF2 is updating with a huge file...I wonder.


Not only TF2, but also DoD:S, CS:S and HL2: DM.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I'm not getting these Source updates everyone is talking about. What am I missing here?


----------



## Blk

Try to restart Steam.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

wow I was wanting to earn a golden potato to keep on my profile but to much work too little time. Plus I dont own 3/4 of the games


----------



## Kaldari

There's no way all of these things are a coincidence.

Get ready guys! 13 hours!


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


There's no way all of these things are a coincidence.

Get ready guys! 13 hours!


Ugh, desparately looking for some one to split a two pack. Why the sudden release date change anyway?


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovereigN7;13130293*
> Ugh, desparately looking for some one to split a two pack. Why the sudden release date change anyway?


I'm in if you can buy (i'm in Canada atm and it wont accept my paypal due to ip lock but I can send money).


----------



## Dimaggio1103

this gotta be the biggest update to TF2 I have seen in ahwile.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I'm not getting these Source updates everyone is talking about. What am I missing here?


Could you have by chance turned off auto updating?

I did it cause I was getting sick of the games I want to play deciding to update when I want to play them. Now I just manually update them when I'm AFK.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


this gotta be the biggest update to TF2 I have seen in ahwile.


And that's why I don't allow it to auto update.


----------



## lordikon

If I buy the PC version will I be able to DL the PS3 version?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


If I buy the PC version will I be able to DL the PS3 version?


Nein. The PS3 version comes with Steam PC version (and Portal 1 also?). The PC version just comes with Portal 1, but costs $15 less.


----------



## teajayyy

now i just want to play my god damn games but i have to get this update on my source games


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teajayyy;13130400*
> now i just want to play my god damn games but i have to get this update on my source games


Can't you play it while they're updating?
Never tried it, I think.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


Can't you play it while they're updating?
Never tried it, I think.


You can't play a game while it gets updated.

Also, i think there's an option to allow updates while you're playing other games but i've never messed with it.


----------



## mattlyall06

if you google

http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/

this comes up


----------



## Tech-Boy

Oh no i hope not. I have 4 tests this weekend, and if it comes out i know i could fail history









But at the same Portal 2 is soooo worth it!!! Why Valve why you do this to me...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just got a 292MB patch to Portal 2.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13130880*
> Just got a 292MB patch to Portal 2.


I confirm this.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Just got a 292MB patch to Portal 2.


Me too


----------



## Dimaggio1103

to be honest I would not mind it if I was wrong, as long as its a Half-life three trailer.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13131124*
> to be honest I would not mind it if I was wrong, as long as its a Half-life three trailer.


this


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I get two weeks off college starting next Monday.

You're all jelly.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13131152*
> I get two weeks off college starting next Monday.
> 
> You're all jelly.


Me too except from break from high not college









Two weeks straight of surfing and Portal 2 here i come


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Looks like they completed the Steam archive.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I almost guarantee its being released tomorrow. To many references and games valve will put up.


----------



## yksas

I really dont think ill be able to sleep tonight from all of the anticipation.


----------



## AOwpr

But I preordered on Amazon. D:


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr;13131488*
> But I preordered on Amazon. D:


Cancel it and order it through steam just to be sure







(Two pack with me? puh-lease?)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr;13131488*
> But I preordered on Amazon. D:


Why?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13130880*
> Just got a 292MB patch to Portal 2.


+1

Finally! Being unemployed is paying off...

Plus, I now have a reason to get out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm going to LOL when it's released tomorrow... on PSN not PC







.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I'm going to LOL when it's released tomorrow... on PSN not PC







.
























That would not happen cause its not CRTEK releasing the game.lol


----------



## psi_guy

is there any news on portal 2 releasing tomorrow for sure? because DAMN THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

NVM it was a troll...damn them trolls.


----------



## captain_clayman

i really wish this will be true. tomorrow's my birthday


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


NVM it was a troll...damn them trolls.


I don't get what I'm supposed to be seeing here.

I mean.. I know you're saying the release thing is fake. I just don't see it in the screen.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I don't get what I'm supposed to be seeing here.

I mean.. I know you're saying the release thing is fake. I just don't see it in the screen.


Look at the right of the screen shot, see what game glaDOS is playing...

Just in case there was any doubt as to how much I have been looking forward to this game, attached is my current desktop. And yes, that counter is accurate...

Edit: I mean the counter in the screen shot is accurate to the counter on Aperture Science.com, not that it is accurate to the actual release date!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


Not only TF2, but also DoD:S, CS:S and HL2: DM.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Just got a 292MB patch to Portal 2.



Yep, same here. I preloaded the game during the afternoon, and a while later it updated the game:










Valve thinks about everything, so it is either Portal 2 tomorrow or something to do with Half-Life: Episode 3.

But it doesn't seem to make much sense talking about a future game when Portal 2 is coming out so soon. I definitely think it is Portal 2 related. A demo perhaps ? Or given the countdown clock, an early release playing with Valve Time ?


----------



## Kaldari

Oh.. so the timer is accurate then. He must've seen someone in-game and thought it was released, then ninja-edited. I didn't see the pre-ninja-edit.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I hope to god it's released tomorrow. I cannot wait.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Now there is text under the counter. Confusing as all hell now.

http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/


----------



## Kaldari

There's a Portal 2 + Potato Sack indie bundle available right now. It's basically the Potato Sack for the same price + $40 for Portal 2. It's like splitting the 2-pack without the 2-pack. If you guys don't have the indie bundle and want Portal 2, I would totally jump on this. Those indie games are great - especially at that price. I have the Sack.









Portal 2 + Potato Sack


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im confused now the text under the timer says final test tommorow?


----------



## Hawk777th

I really doubt that it will be released early. I am sure this will be a demo or video of some sort.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I really doubt that it will be released early. I am sure this will be a demo or video of some sort.


Valve dares not release the demo before the full game release. And we already have enough videos, I definitely think it's the final game release.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey dont get me wrong I would love an early release!


----------



## [email protected]

REALLY? I find it hard to believe it'd be release early? Since the date is set to the 19th on Steam in United States? Why would they release it early? For Pre-Order users only?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


REALLY? I find it hard to believe it'd be release early? Since the date is set to the 19th on Steam in United States? Why would they release it early? For Pre-Order users only?


for the fun of it, valve playing with valve time?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


REALLY? I find it hard to believe it'd be release early? Since the date is set to the 19th on Steam in United States? Why would they release it early? For Pre-Order users only?


Why? Who knows, this is Valve we are talking about.

It could be to do with the leaking of the Xbox and PS3 versions, but that is just a random guess. It could all be a marketing thing designed to get some more exposure, in which case it has worked, and how!

But really who cares why? If it comes out tomorrow then









If it comes out on the 19th then .....









Either way,


----------



## [email protected]

Do you think they really gonna release it tomorrow? What made everything think? I think it's just a countdown to their website? Or am i wrong?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Do you think they really gonna release it tomorrow? What made everything think? I think it's just a countdown to their website? Or am i wrong?


Why would it be a countdown to their site? It's been hinted at before that valve might release it early.


----------



## loveadventurer

Part of me thinks if it wasn't going to be released early valve would have issued a statement to spare us. On the other hand, maybe they're sitting back and having way to many laughs to do that...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loveadventurer*


Part of me thinks if it wasn't going to be released early valve would have issued a statement to spare us.


And miss out on all this, essentially free, publicity? No way.


----------



## [email protected]

Valve never released anything early before so i don't see why not they done that. Have they?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Valve never released anything early before so i don't see why not they done that. Have they?


You know what we know. Stop asking the same friggin' question and draw your own conclusion.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Valve never released anything early before so i don't see why not they done that. Have they?


nor do they ever release anything when they say they will.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Valve never released anything early before so i don't see why not they done that. Have they?


Read the OP. Gabe Newel had hidden MSG in email. "4/19/2011_7AM=4/15/2011_9AM". What the hell else could that mean?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Valve never released anything early before so i don't see why not they done that. Have they?


There's a first time for everything.


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

They have released a few things a bit early. See "Reverse Valve Time": http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Valve_Time


----------



## [email protected]

That's just what i was wondering that's all. NO need to get mad. Just simply curious if Valve have ever pulled a early release at all before?

Also i am still wondering what this means.. "4/19/2011_7AM=4/15/2011_9AM".


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


get ready for some cruel joke


I'm ready. I don't think Valve has ever even released an update on time. Let alone one of their biggest game releases.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


I'm ready. I don't think Valve has ever even released an update on time. Let alone one of their biggest game releases.


Yeah maybe they'll do it early for one of the rare reverse valve time occurrences.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


That's just what i was wondering that's all. NO need to get mad. Just simply curious if Valve have ever pulled a early release at all before?

Also i am still wondering what this means.. "4/19/2011_7AM=4/15/2011_9AM".










First is the actual release date, second is the so-called release date... I think this is the real deal guys. Second date says 4/15/2011 at 9AM. The clock on the aperture science website matches it exactly in Pacific Daylight Time.

If all goes well, this should unlock at 5PM for us in the UK, 12AM for eastern America and 9AM for western America.


----------



## valvegamer

Demo time


----------



## riflepwnage

Quote:



You have done well, humans. Very well. Acceptably well, even.

Not as well as robots would have performed in your places, I should point out. But above my expectations regardless. Irish and cynic especially have executed feats of logical divination well beyond what I thought any human capable of. I'm half-convinced they're A.I. themselves. (If anyone happens to be near them right now, don't let on you're reading this. Now: try to remove their face plates and report back to me.)

The time is near, humans. But it is not here yet. Tomorrow you will be given the final test. Then it will be entirely in your hands when I am freed.


page updated


----------



## dracotonisamond

lol, i was listening to some epic music while playing minecraft, and decided to look on ocn. saw this thread. saw the countdown.

look at the countdown: http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/

then listen to this song:

  
 You Tube  



 
the track is 60bpm, made me think epic.


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riflepwnage*


page updated 


Someone's a bit slow


----------



## Ksireaper

The next 4 1/2 hours just isn't going fast Enough.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

STUPID SCHHOOOLLLLL

Sadness.


----------



## XiCynx

I can see it now... in 4 hours and 30 minutes we will see...

Quote:



"Silly Humans, Never Trust a Computer... Corruption in Database P0RTAL 2 files lost."


Noooooooooooo!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Now that you said that it's gunna happen


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


I can see it now... in 4 hours and 30 minutes we will see...

Noooooooooooo!










where is that from?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



The time is near, humans. But it is not here yet. Tomorrow you will be given the final test. Then it will be entirely in your hands when I am freed.


I think they're gonna release the last bit of the ARG when the timer runs out, and when it is solved, Portal 2 goes live.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I think they're gonna release the last bit of the ARG when the timer runs out, and when it is solved, Portal 2 goes live.


Then again, "Final Test" Could be Portal 2.


----------



## Denz

http://www.teamfortress.com/companioncubepin/

May just have to do with that. They are supposed to issue it before the release of Portal 2, according to SPUF forums.

Anyone getting any crashing on the Pre-Load, bought it last night, but it kept crashing when I went to pre load

Quote:



You have done well, humans. Very well. Acceptably well, even.

Not as well as robots would have performed in your places, I should point out. But above my expectations regardless. *Irish and cynic* especially have executed feats of logical divination well beyond what I thought any human capable of. I'm half-convinced they're A.I. themselves. (If anyone happens to be near them right now, don't let on you're reading this. Now: try to remove their face plates and report back to me.)

The time is near, humans. But it is not here yet. Tomorrow you will be given the final test. Then it will be entirely in your hands when I am freed.



The bolded part is why I am guessing its the pin.


----------



## Blk

Aproximately 3 hours left. We'll see







I'm with high expectations for this, I hope not to be trolled by Gabe


----------



## Liability

Don't people have anything better to do with their lives than solve this nonsense? It's coming out on the 19th either way.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


Don't people have anything better to do with their lives than solve this nonsense? It's coming out on the 19th either way.


Hey it's either this or studying for tests. And this beats that any day


----------



## Farfnarkle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


Don't people have anything better to do with their lives than solve this nonsense? It's coming out on the 19th either way.


Honestly these ARG's are actually really fun. And I'm sorry you have to wait till the 19th, I'm guessing you got a console version?


----------



## Tchernobyl

One hour left, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I skipped school today just for this. Am I dedicated or what?


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13136456*
> I skipped school today just for this. Am I dedicated or what?


I would say stupid rather than dedicated, except that I would be right there with you if I were allowed to skip school.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr;13136496*
> I would say stupid rather than dedicated, except that I would be right there with you if I were allowed to skip school.










We were all kids once. I probably would have done the same thing. Not now, but then.. definitely.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13136456*
> I skipped school today just for this. Am I dedicated or what?


It better really be an early release of the game, or else...


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;13134980*
> I think they're gonna release the last bit of the ARG when the timer runs out, and when it is solved, Portal 2 goes live.


I agree. From reading the text under the timer that is what it is basically saying. Thats how I understand it anways. But we will see. If it is another test and it Portal 2 will be released when it is solved, hopefully it will not take too long for someone to solve it.


----------



## l337sft

Nooooo! I have work at 12


----------



## Alatar

friday evening over here, perfect


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

What will YOU be doing for the remainder of 40 minutes?


----------



## kga92

After 35 minutes....

...FREE HATS FOR EVERYONE!!

/trololol

edit: preload 90% :3


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman;13136520*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were all kids once. I probably would have done the same thing. Not now, but then.. definitely.


Yep I skipped school for halo, and halo 2 for midnight release







Ahhh, the days of not having to work...

Then halo 3, ODST, and reach I got early from a buddy with a video game store


----------



## SmokinWaffle

22 minutes?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

7 minutes. Brace for impact.


----------



## Alatar

6 minutes

E: 5


----------



## Xealot

I can't believe I'm sitting on a webpage watching a clock tick down. I feel like such a nerd.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

penis


----------



## Alatar

4 minutes


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

The Valve ARG wiki is down. 404 for every single page.

http://valvearg.com/


----------



## kga92

The exitement....


----------



## Zerkk

Site's probably going to crash.


----------



## Alatar

3 minutes


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137092*
> The Valve ARG wiki is down. 404 for every single page.
> 
> http://valvearg.com/


I get this..

Wiki will be back soon.

Countdown is at: http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/
[email protected]


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Two minutes...


----------



## moocowman

This is exciting!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I cannot contain my excitement...


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

1 minute 30 seconds


----------



## Alatar

1:30


----------



## Artemis

One minute!!!!!


----------



## Alatar

1 minute!


----------



## kga92

1 :d


----------



## Hawk777th

1min!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Everyone, keep this tab open if it's another test, so we can talk and work together to get Portal 2 released. If it's the game release, go play.


----------



## canoners

30 seconds gahhh


----------



## Alatar

30s


----------



## SovereigN7

10s! yeeeeaa


----------



## Hickeydog

crap. stuck on campus until 2. 2:30 by the time i get home.......


----------



## thegreatsquare

Posted @ 00:00:00


----------



## JedixJarf

5s


----------



## canoners

09:00 - Hello again.
09:00 - I've been waiting a long time for this.
09:00 - I know it's arriving later than expected.
09:00 - But I have a message for you:
09:00 - April Fools.
09:01 - I'm joking.
09:01 - Seriously, though:
09:01 - You've been surprisingly competent at
09:01 - generating electro-chemical energy to jumpstart the system.
09:01 - But now we need raw computational power
09:02 - to speed up the reboot process.


----------



## Blk

WHAT NOW omg


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

When it said April Fool's, I almost crapped my pants


----------



## Alatar

Reload the page!


----------



## SovereigN7

wow.... more stuff to buy?


----------



## JedixJarf

NNNNNooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners;13137159*
> Nothing???


This is surprising? There's still 4 days until unlock according to Steam store.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Oh my god

[email protected]

http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137162*
> When it said April Fool's, I almost crapped my pants


yeah.


----------



## Eagle1337

you buggers valve.


----------



## n1helix

Ahahahaha pwnt!


----------



## jacksknight

New message..

09:00 - Hello again.
09:00 - I've been waiting a long time for this.
09:00 - I know it's arriving later than expected.
09:00 - But I have a message for you:
09:00 - April Fools.
09:01 - I'm joking.
09:01 - Seriously, though:
09:01 - You've been surprisingly competent at
09:01 - generating electro-chemical energy to jumpstart the system.
09:01 - But now we need raw computational power
09:02 - to speed up the reboot process.


----------



## royo

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Hawk777th

Looks like we can make it unlock early.


----------



## canoners

help release portal 2 early! Play the game in Potato Sack!

I'm.... gonna leave my Audiosurf on.


----------



## Alatar

http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/ ... lame


----------



## JedixJarf

HAhaha title is [email protected]


----------



## Hickeydog

HELP RELEASE PORTAL 2!!!!
http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/

go play.


----------



## gerickjohn

I expected something better. Valve, I am disappoint.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

i dont get it...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Everyone. Go play Potato Sack games. Damn it. I wish I had it.


----------



## angrysasquatch

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
capsfilter


----------



## JedixJarf

Way to troll me gabe, congratulations sir.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> 09:00 - [email protected] starting...


hahahahahaha, whats my ccpd (companion cube per day)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

and now it's [email protected]

edit: jhkgjfdshjkl


----------



## tkl.hui

So smart... What a way to promote indie games.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

i thought Valve was better then this there just trying to get you to buy the potato sack games and play them just trying to sell you crap


----------



## Zerkk

Looks like I'll be playing Amnesia all night!


----------



## Blk

EVERYONE!!!! Play potato games!!! Firing audiosurf now!


----------



## subliminally incorrect

did we all just get punked?


----------



## Xealot

Those guys at Valve are marketing/publicity masters.


----------



## Hickeydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect;13137232*
> did we all just get punked?


I do believe we did.


----------



## nathangentzen

so im going to head home and turn on audiosurf, which i bought wayyyy back when. I'll just leave it running in the background to add to the 130k users while i play starcraft 2.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAYoN_EaTeR;13137224*
> i thought Valve was better then this there just trying to get you to buy the potato sack games and play them just trying to sell you crap


At least they don't wan't you to buy their games, can't say that for other companies. (EA *cough* BF3 beta)

supporting indie is good.


----------



## -iceblade^

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 88 (59 members and 29 guests)

this is hilarious


----------



## Hawk777th

No it will release earlier if we play the games in the Indie pack!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

You gotta admit. This was pretty lame.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


> Plus, if you buy this pack (or have all 13 of these games in your account) you get a potato hat in Team Fortress 2! (Potato hat available after *April 5th*) and a special skin in Portal 2 co-op


Hmmm


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;13137258*
> At least they don't wan't you to buy their games, can't say that for other companies. (EA *cough* BF3 beta)
> 
> supporting indie is good.


you are right though it is better games by indie devs i will give you that, just seem like there trying to sell you something you may not want to try to get the one thing you do earlier thats all im saying


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Dimaggio1103

I am jacks massive disappointment.


----------



## EduFurtado

So the countdown was, afterall, a valve's time countdown


----------



## Licht

This does not please me! Still waiting! Sweet God everyone with those games, open them and leave them open 24/7.

Sent from my Evo 4G.


----------



## Strat79

We should have seen this coming you know. Should have known Valve, of all people, wouldn't release something early. At least not without some kind of puzzle/work to figure out/do.


----------



## frickfrock999

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH!

Walkthrough engaged!









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5ZFVr_HTMk&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## MeeMoo220

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 104 (64 members and 40 guests)


----------



## JedixJarf

So now are we going to start up a [email protected] team?


----------



## esocid

Do you not count if you play a game from the pack, but didn't buy the potato pack?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I don't regret skipping school though.


----------



## jjsoviet

NEEDS MOAR FOLDERS

Seriously guys, get to work playing those games so we'll get Portal 2 earlier! Foldathon GO!!!


----------



## Strat79




----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ya audiosurf is the easest so ill throw it up. Is it just having it open or do we go back to a potato hunt again?


----------



## MeeMoo220

since it counts CPUs, I wonder if hexacores run as 6 CPUs..

>Run audiosurf on super computer with 100k CPUs.
>trollface.jpg


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wow congrats to me for having over 100 members on my thread.lol


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeeMoo220;13137389*
> since it counts CPUs, I wonder if hexacores run as 6 CPUs..
> 
> >Run audiosurf on super computer with 100k CPUs.
> >trollface.jpg


The way Steam counts CPUs in their hardware survey is that 1 CPU thread = 1 "CPU".


----------



## jbobb

I don't think this unlocks early from just playing the games and letting them run. Check out the bars for each game. Killing floor shows around 2,600 CPUs, but the bar for it is shorter than the one for The Wonderful End of the World which has only 71 CPUs.

Were there new achievments added for the games that have to do with the "Potatos"? Maybe people have to get those achievments and not just start the game and let it run.

Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## MaxFTW

Should be released by the weekend at the very least


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My friend just played Audiosurf, and Glados said "Good song choice", then changed it to this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQUaEF2bJZ0[/ame]










Just downloading audiosurf now, gonna FRAPS it.


----------



## MeeMoo220

GLaDOS is such a troll..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

you already have one bar on the countdown page. I think it will be released today if everyone plays the games.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13137343*
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH!
> 
> Walkthrough engaged!


Not listening not listening not listening not listening....

Seriously, I would rather it all come as a surprise. What bugs me is all the people who pirate the PS3 and Xbox copies (and PC if it is out there yet) not only get it for free, but get it now. Lots of hate for them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;13137357*
> Seriously guys, get to work playing those games so we'll get Portal 2 earlier! Foldathon GO!!!


Not believing anything now, least of all that how many people play will actually make a difference to the release date. The timer currently expires at 7am PCT on the 19th, the original release date.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;13137409*
> I don't think this unlocks early from just playing the games and letting them run. Check out the bars for each game. Killing floor shows around 2,600 CPUs, but the bar for it is shorter than the one for The Wonderful End of the World which has only 71 CPUs.
> 
> Were there new achievments added for the games that have to do with the "Potatos"? Maybe people have to get those achievments and not just start the game and let it run.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong though.


I think one player counts as a CPU.

I did some math, the challenge is for 119,939 "potatoes", and if CPUs count as potatoes, then we are at 5%. But the bar, using some paint pixel counting is at 0.8%. So potatoes aren't the number of simultaneous users.

I would love to do the potato hunt, but I want to know what I'm looking for, I'm not gonna blindly stumble around a game trying to figure out what actually helps to get portal 2 faster.


----------



## Kand

Hey guys.

The cake.

It's a lie.


----------



## Hyoketsu

I wonder if playing a demo counts...


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13137343*
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH!
> 
> Walkthrough engaged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5ZFVr_HTMk&feature=player_embedded


Holy cow even for a game like Portal 2 in "1080p" the consoles are REALLLLLLLY starting to show their age. I'm sooo happy to be playing this on PC.


----------



## Alatar

seems like the bar has grown a bit


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

At the rate we're going, it'll be released by tonight.


----------



## mattlyall06

I love Valve.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137546*
> At the rate we're going, it'll be released by tonight.


Evening in the US is the peak for online Steam users anyways.


----------



## jbobb

Someone needs to figure out how to get the Potatoes in the challenge. It can't be based off how many people are playing. The challenge status at the bottom is 121,445 right now and that does not equal the amount of people playing which is 15,430 adding them up. Even if it was counted as CPU threads, if everyone of those people had quad-cores, it would only be 61,720.

Anyways, it's at a bar and a half now for completion status.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13137343*
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH!
> 
> Walkthrough engaged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5ZFVr_HTMk&feature=player_embedded


I refuse to watch that


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

This has made me hate Valve.


----------



## Nighthawkcb650

The timer is going down. If you have a window up with the countdown then half an hour later open the countdown in another tab/window, the timer has shortened.

I like looking at the number of CPU's grow. At first Super Meat boy had 409 cpu, now it has almost 3,000 from this event.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137581*
> This has made me hate Valve.


But I know you still love them too.


----------



## JedixJarf

We really need some dedicated potato folding rigs...


----------



## jjsoviet

One bar has completed! :O


----------



## mattlyall06

GUYS, joining this group will get you a potatoe

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/nelipot


----------



## Tchernobyl

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/nelipot

apparently joining this group adds to the potato count, according to a Kotaku comment.

You need to have one of the games for it to count, it seems.

edit: damn you mattlyall!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;13137691*
> GUYS, joining this group will get you a potatoe
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/nelipot


What does that mean "getting a potato"? I joined and nothing seemed to happen.


----------



## Blk

I joined that group and got a potato on my profile


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Does anyone have any extra copies of any game from the Potato Sack? I'll gladly take it off your hands and idle in the game to help [email protected]


----------



## ACM

Ahhh! just when I upgrade my AMD rig, New CPU in the mail.
I can either try playing audio surf on my laptop or drive back home 2 hours to get on my Intel/Nvidia Rig.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Guide for gettin' dem taters

https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1vPutCkoZKA9XL5ZjSuNXfX8NfoeHW3xcrv7DgalKUfE&pli=1

Just did the super meat boy one, and got a second tater in my profile


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137775*
> Does anyone have any extra copies of any game from the Potato Sack? I'll gladly take it off your hands and idle in the game to help [email protected]


sure, whats your steam name


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I feel as though the game will just release when it is initially scheduled. Afterall, the Potato is a lie...


----------



## Eagle1337

hey guys it might actually be that we need X amount of game time.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13137812*
> sure, whats your steam name


markzinger


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137775*
> Does anyone have any extra copies of any game from the Potato Sack? I'll gladly take it off your hands and idle in the game to help [email protected]


Ditto.


----------



## Ksireaper

Man, i wish i would have bought the potato sack.

ill try and get a game off it when i get home to assist if i got the moneys on my card still.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137775*
> Does anyone have any extra copies of any game from the Potato Sack? I'll gladly take it off your hands and idle in the game to help [email protected]


I don't think sitting idle in the game will help, I think you need to earn the potatoes through the types of achievments they added to the games that were listed here......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch;13137810*
> Guide for gettin' dem taters
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1vPutCkoZKA9XL5ZjSuNXfX8NfoeHW3xcrv7DgalKUfE&pli=1
> 
> Just did the super meat boy one, and got a second tater in my profile


----------



## Strat79

Ordered the sack, will not be able to play any till after work though. Hopefully it will be unlocked by that time anyway, around 11PM EST. Kind of doubting it though, probably sometime mid-day tomorrow.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;13137879*
> I don't think sitting idle in the game will help, I think you need to earn the potatoes through the types of achievments they added to the games that were listed here......


No sir, the CPU counter on ApertureScience.com is based on the current number of active users RUNNING the game. All you need to do is run the game, and Alt-Tab in order for it to count.

Proof:
http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/
http://store.steampowered.com/stats/

Look at the CPU's, and the number of people ingame for that specific game at the moment. They match.


----------



## Strat79

^ I still think the potatoes lessen the timer as well, not just the CPU count. You can see the timer drop down several seconds to 1 minute when the potato counter goes up. Why else would they even put the potatoes in there to begin with if it didn't do something?


----------



## lordikon

Hate to say I told you so. Seriously, hate to say that, because that means I have to wait 4 more days...


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137917*
> No sir, the CPU counter on ApertureScience.com is based on the current number of active users RUNNING the game. All you need to do is run the game, and Alt-Tab in order for it to count.
> 
> Proof:
> http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/
> http://store.steampowered.com/stats/
> 
> Look at the CPU's, and the number of people ingame for that specific game at the moment. They match.


Can we run multiple games at once? Time to put that 16GB of RAM to use


----------



## oventek

How do you give somebody a game in steam if you already own it? I just succumbed to the game and bought the pack.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I preordered my copy of Portal 2 from Gamestop, any idea if I'll still be able to get the "special skin" they mention you will get in Portal 2 if you purchase the potato package?


----------



## JeremiahTheBullfrog

If someone has a small game they can gift I'll gladly idle as well.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oventek;13138045*
> How do you give somebody a game in steam if you already own it? I just succumbed to the game and bought the pack.


Click Games on the top bar of your Steam program, and click "Manage Gifts and Guest Passes..."

And there you go! (I'll be glad to take any extra copies off your hands)


----------



## oventek

I did the manage gifts thing and it doesnt show any of the games, I am downloading one now, but all the others in the pack are not downloaded


----------



## gerickjohn




----------



## JeremiahTheBullfrog

You have to have multiples in order to gift.


----------



## oventek

Only have 1. I thought I could give away some of the games


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oventek;13138203*
> Only have 1. I thought I could give away some of the games


Put game into your cart, check out purchase as gift.


----------



## Strat79

Did a little quick photoshopping of the progress bar, it takes roughly 106 bars to go all the way across. I'd say each one is 1% though, as my PS'ing was probably off by a little. So we should have a little over 2% of the time reduced so far. I'm glad they chose to actually update and change the release time as we go, instead of a either/or type of deal. Where we either get it released earlier by doing something in time or not at all. Pretty nice marketing team they have.


----------



## JedixJarf

Viewing the source code says this....
Quote:


> 08:57 - Default boot scheduled to finish in 71:23:18


----------



## allweatherboy

So does anyone have clarity on wheather its to own the game actively run the game or get potoes looking for something with a source here


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13138371*
> Viewing the source code says this....


That's just place holder text. If you look up the span id "console_clock", it's updated by this script

Code:



Code:


----------



## mattlyall06

^ interesting, i wonder if that has to do with when it launch @ 9am (09:00)


----------



## JedixJarf

Did some digging, at the current rate it will actually take 74.9 hours for the game to unlock.

Current size of the progress bar is 11px according to source, and it has been 100 mins since it went up, so 100 / 11 = 9.09. So lets say that is our TPF, the total size of the progress bar container is about 495 px, So lets take our TPF (9.09) and multiply it by our number of frames (495) then we get 4499.99. Now lets divide that by 60 (number of minutes in an hour) and we get 74.9


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13137917*
> No sir, the CPU counter on ApertureScience.com is based on the current number of active users RUNNING the game. All you need to do is run the game, and Alt-Tab in order for it to count.
> 
> Proof:
> http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/
> http://store.steampowered.com/stats/
> 
> Look at the CPU's, and the number of people ingame for that specific game at the moment. They match.


Not saying the numbers don't match, but why is the total number of "potatoes" for the challenge status at the bottom way more than the number of people playing? And why is the progress bar for Killing floor smaller than some of the other games that have way less people playing? Also, I have seen other sites showing how to get potatoes for the challenge.

Not sure what is right, but I don't believe it is based on just playing the game itself or letting it sit idle.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13138475*
> That's just place holder text. If you look up the span id "console_clock", it's updated by this script
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:


lol, guess i should have realized that.


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13138498*
> Did some digging, at the current rate it will actually take 74.9 hours for the game to unlock.
> 
> Current size of the progress bar is 11px according to source, and it has been 100 mins since it went up, so 100 / 11 = 9.09. So lets say that is our TPF, the total size of the progress bar container is about 495 px, So lets take our TPF (9.09) and multiply it by our number of frames (495) then we get 4499.99. Now lets divide that by 60 (number of minutes in an hour) and we get 74.9


Thats if the rate stays constant. Some people are working now, and we all need to sleep. I am hoping there will be a rush of players that really push this thing forward.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;13138549*
> Thats if the rate stays constant. Some people are working now, and we all need to sleep. I am hoping there will be a rush of players that really push this thing forward.


Yeah thats why I stated "at our current rate".









Would looove to see it go faster though


----------



## rent.a.john

I have 2 accounts running audiosurf in the background, that's all I can do right?


----------



## westslope

Note the status bar says "computations completed for launch" and we need cpu's to do the computations, are there any parts to these games that could be considered "computations" rather than just idle cpu counts with the games running?

I dont think the ARG is completed yet, there are still puzzles to solve....


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I've got Audiosurf idling, there's not much else I can do since I only own Audiosurf and Killing Floor.


----------



## angrysasquatch

http://www.coughlandesign.com/portal/

A timer for estimating the release, based on [email protected] numbers.


----------



## GingerJohn

Hate to say it guys, but the counter hasn't changed even 1 second in over two hours:









Fresh load of the [email protected] page, timer on my desktop set for 7am on the 19th (got to love Rainmeter!). Note that my PC seems to be 4 seconds ahead of Valve time.

I don't think that any amount of playing games is going to speed things up at all, we are still set for a 7am launch on the 19th.

But hey, the games are fun and it gives something to do whilst waiting.


----------



## [email protected]

GROWL.. guess i can wait til Tuesday. Would be nice to play this but i know all of us can't buy the potato sack. I would buy another copy of Portal 2 for someone else but i don't want these stupid 13 games lol.

Only if ALL of us on OCN can come to a agreement and do caculations how many people would it take to buy the potato sack to unlock Portal 2? Anyone here good at math?

How many people would it take to buy the potato sack and unlock portal 2? Think we OCN users can be nuts to make it happen? I'd do it. I already pre-ordered but i'd be willing to get the potato sack if i had to.. that is IF a lot of you OCN users plan to help out and get this unlocked? Otherwise we all just gotta wait til Tuesday lol.

Anyhow.. please let me know how many ppl does it really take? I suck at math sometimes.


----------



## UnInvincible

I'm pretty sure the counter is just counting down to Tuesday, seeing as how it say Projected Launch. I think the progress bar is the important part. So, if the bar fills up before Tuesday then it'll be released early.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13138912*
> Hate to say it guys, but the counter hasn't changed even 1 second in over two hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh load of the [email protected] page, timer on my desktop set for 7am on the 19th (got to love Rainmeter!). Note that my PC seems to be 4 seconds ahead of Valve time.
> 
> I don't think that any amount of playing games is going to speed things up at all, we are still set for a 7am launch on the 19th.
> 
> But hey, the games are fun and it gives something to do whilst waiting.


It shouldn't change. If you look at the source code, the script is a basic countdown clock until Tuesday 7AM.

They might change it if they can get some of the CPU bars to fill up though


----------



## [email protected]

Yea.. but still i would like to know how many people you think it would take to unlock it early? 80 bucks isn't that expensive to me.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13139210*
> Yea.. but still i would like to know how many people you think it would take to unlock it early? 80 bucks isn't that expensive to me.


372,452.374

Get recruiting.

/Joke. No math, no logic, random guess. Good an answer as any.


----------



## XCII

Would idling multiple games at the same time help?


----------



## Kaldari

I opened up each game to their menu screens and didn't get any kind of potato achievement. I guess I need to actually load levels up and play a sec in each one?

/le sigh


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13139234*
> 372,452.374
> 
> Get recruiting.
> 
> /Joke. No math, no logic, random guess. Good an answer as any.


Wait a min.. you have to PLAY the game to have the cpu meter filled? Is that what it is for? Not how many people who buy it? Oh....?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13139295*
> I opened up each game to their menu screens and didn't get any kind of potato achievement. I guess I need to actually load levels up and play a sec in each one?
> 
> /le sigh


https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1vPutCkoZKA9XL5ZjSuNXfX8NfoeHW3xcrv7DgalKUfE&pli=1


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;13139334*
> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1vPutCkoZKA9XL5ZjSuNXfX8NfoeHW3xcrv7DgalKUfE&pli=1


So basically we need to do those specific things in each game to get this potato power, not just run the game for CPUs? That seems kind of important and should probably be added to the OP..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;13139334*
> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1vPutCkoZKA9XL5ZjSuNXfX8NfoeHW3xcrv7DgalKUfE&pli=1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13139396*
> So basically we need to do those specific things in each game to get this potato power, not just run the game for CPUs? That seems kind of important and should probably be added to the OP..


The potato hunt is over; we've found enough potatoes. The reboot bar was already filled once, it restarted. Now we just need "raw CPU power" achieved by playing all the indie games.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13139418*
> The potato hunt is over; we've found enough potatoes. The reboot bar was already filled once, it's just restarted. Now we just need "raw CPU power" achieved by playing all the indie games.


Ah.

Their marketing team must've been hitting the eye droppers when they were thinking this campaign up.


----------



## [email protected]

That is a crazy brilliant stunt they pulled. I knew i should have bought the potato sack last night instead of just pre-ordering Portal 2 stand alone package lol.


----------



## Licht

I'm hoping when everyone gets home from school or work that bar is going to soar like never before!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I think what Valve is trying to do here is get the community to acknowledge that indie games are cheap and enjoyable. Kind of like a "Give all these games a chance. Truly play them all and you'll see that indie developers CAN do a good job, and as a bonus, you'll get Portal 2 early." It's quite genius marketing. They're not only building crazy for Portal 2, but helping the developers of those 13 games as well as building hype for HL2E3, because some feel an announcement about HL2E3 will come real soon.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13139517*
> I think what Valve is trying to do here is get the community to acknowledge that indie games are cheap and enjoyable. Kind of like a "Give all these games a chance. Truly play them all and you'll see that indie developers CAN do a good job, and as a bonus, you'll get Portal 2 early."


I'm sure that's at least part of it, but the money isn't bad either.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13139531*
> I'm sure that's at least part of it, but the money isn't bad either.


That Gabe has to be so filthy rich...







I really admire his mentality though. Valve truly knows how to keep their games running; they've added so much to TF2, it's ridiculous. I'd say next to WoW, TF2 has had the most content updates of any game in history.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13139563*
> That Gabe has to be so filthy rich...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really admire his mentality though. Valve truly knows how to keep their games running; they've added so much to TF2 that it's ridiculous.


"Man I have the sniffles today. Hey honey, grab me one of those $100 bills in the glove box."

*blows nose and chunks it out window*


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13139577*
> "Man I have the sniffles today. Hey honey, grab me one of those $100 bills in the glove box."
> 
> *blows nose and chunks it out window*


LOL... "Ughhhh I need to organize this room... it's such a mess I have no more room for this crap."










That's about $200 million there, confiscated in a drug bust.


----------



## jbobb

According to what I saw on the Steam forums they are trying to get everyone to play The Wonderful End of the World if you have it beings that bar is filling up the fastest. So if ya got it, play it.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13139597*
> LOL... "Ughhhh I need to organize this room... it's such a mess I have no more room for this crap."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's about $40 million there, confiscated in a drug bust)


He's like one of those 70s-80s coke runners that ran out of room in their houses stacking money wall-to-wall and up to the ceiling so they had to start burying it in the yard.

PIGS AREN'T GETTIN MY MONIES


----------



## Blk

I hope we unlock it at least in the weekend...

If anyone wants to send me one of the games, go ahead







(except audiosurf)


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Watched the first part of that walkthrough, Wheatley is hilarious LOL.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;13134771*
> I can see it now... in 4 hours and 30 minutes we will see...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Silly Humans, Never Trust a Computer... Corruption in Database P0RTAL 2 files lost."
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooo!
Click to expand...

Guess my theory was pretty damn close... =P SRY EVERYONE!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Lol it would be funny if all we had to do was all launch Portal 1 and click on a button that says "Click here to speed Portal 2's release!"


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Dimaggio, you should add this to the OP.

http://www.thinkwithportals.com/blog.php?id=5307&p=1
Quote:


> April 15, 2011 - The Portal 2 Team
> Well, the end is definitely near. Thanks to the efforts of a dedicated group of ingenious test subjects, we've located enough potatoes to generate the required power to start the GLaDOS reboot process. It's not too late to participate, though. The more CPU power dedicated to the process, the faster it will finish. What does that mean? From now until release, play any or all of the Potato Sack games to expedite the launch of Portal 2. Your efforts will be tracked on the official [email protected] page.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Done stealth changed OP and included link giving you cred for posting it here.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so while im playing the games I would like to earn myself potato's. I have the page that says how,but I dont understand . It gives a login password for each game I think anybody know exactly what to do so you can earn potato?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13140146*
> Ok so while im playing the games I would like to earn myself potato's. I have the page that says how,but I dont understand . It gives a login password for each game I think anybody know exactly what to do so you can earn potato?


Example:

Amnesia. Start the game and create a new player profile called Casbah. When you create it, Steam will open your in-game browser and take you to a terminal, where you will type the password "troubled memories" and get a potato.

Add this to the OP as well. If you join this group, you will get one potato.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/nelipot


----------



## Hawk777th

It seems to me the numbers are barley going up at all guess noone wants it early that bad.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;13139680*
> This game sucks, it's just a rehash of Portal gameplay no DirectX 11 with same old outdated Source engine ...


The source engine is as good as any. CS:S looks just as attractive as any other game out there, the difference being that I can run CS:S at 270fps average, all max settings, native resolution. The source engine is epic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13140292*
> It seems to me the numbers are barley going up at all guess noone wants it early that bad.


It's barely been 5 hours yet. Leave it 24 or so and we'll have a sizeable chunk done. I hope everyone in this thread is idling!


----------



## Hawk777th

Is it the potatoes or idling that is doing it?

Also is the timer just set for release or is it changing due to us?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13140402*
> Is it the potatoes or idling that is doing it?
> 
> Also is the timer just set for release or is it changing due to us?


The potatoes thing is already accomplished, now we only gotta play the games.
The timer is not changing I believe, it's just the countdown for the normal release. What matters is the bar thing.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ok thanks!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

We were only supposed to get around 130k potatoes, and we're above that now. You just need to log some hours on the games so that the bar goes up.

I still can't believe there's only ~20k people playing those games. I'd have thought people would be a little more eager to get an early release of Portal 2.


----------



## Track

So.. I have to buy other games to get Portal 2 faster?

Damn you, Valve!


----------



## jbobb

I still think it has to do with something other than just playing the game or letting it sit idle. I mean just look at the bar for Killing Floor. It has constantly had almost double or more people playing compared to other games, but i's bar has barely moved in the last few hours. On the other hand TWEotW is growing more than double the rate of any other game. Maybe someone will figure out what it is exactly and if there is a something specific that needs to be done and it should increase the production quite a bit.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

wow the bar is moving slowley. We are getting this monday night at the very earliest. Bar is moving to slow.

Oh and the potato for audio-surf is freakin hard.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


I still think it has to do with something other than just playing the game or letting it sit idle. I mean just look at the bar for Killing Floor. It has constantly had almost double or more people playing compared to other games, but i's bar has barely moved in the last few hours. On the other hand TWEotW is growing more than double the rate of any other game. Maybe someone will figure out what it is exactly and if there is a something specific that needs to be done and it should increase the production quite a bit.


I imagine they set it up so more popular games would take more users to move the bar. I bet a lot more people have Killing Floor than bit.trip beat for example.

I think the TWEotW is moving so fast because not a lot of people have it and the [email protected] steam group are all playing it.


----------



## anthony92

Quote:


> As some of you may not already be aware, on steam the potato sack containing 13 indie games was released on the 1st of april. During the time it has been out to now Valve has updated these games with portal themed dlc. This dlc is connected to the wider ARG www.ValveARG.com in the wake of portal 2 (for all methods to get potatoes for GlaDOS' REBOOT Proces).
> 
> This web site http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/ Shows the timer till release that. Below the timer it has a little play on [email protected] , were they want us to collect as many potatoess to fill the box, to release the game earlier.
> 
> So common guys get the potato sack or, if you already have indie games. Go to ARG wiki - www.ValveARG.com and get as many potatoes as you can . (There is as many as 2-3,6) Potatoes inside each indie game, where a certain critiea must be met before you can unlock them. You dont have to own all indie games to unlock potatoes in that game you own (i think). There are 36 potatoes in total one person is able to collect. The 35th potato is found by joining a group page on steam.
> And the last is given to you when the other 35 have been found.
> Once you find a potato they will apear on you profile like this. Once you found them all you will get a golden potato next to your name on your page.
> 
> Get the Potato sack now!!! (Potato sack and portal 2 bundle have been released for a grand total of $80.
> http://store.steampowered.com/


- My post

To add on this. Its not the potatoes that increase the bars, but the time spent playing the game, although how many potatoes you have affects how much CPU you have.


----------



## Blk

The only 2 potatoes I could have are the audiosurf ones, and I fail at it







(excluding the one you get joining the group)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

do we get to keep these potatos on our profile forever?


----------



## computeruler

From the late gex80:

  
 You Tube  



 
 An edit from the late gex80: you need to get the song from the youtube page


----------



## The Mad Mule

By the time we figure this out, Portal 2 will be released on schedule anyway.


----------



## Polska

Too bad its not a folding challenge, we could get that thing released tomorrow.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

If you gotta cheat to get it, its worthless IMO.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computeruler;13141036*
> From the late gex80:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7YXnM0UdRU&feature=related
> 
> An edit from the late gex80: you need to get the song from the youtube page


Dude thanks a lot I got it


----------



## [email protected]

WOW i can see the launch meter going! People are working hard to get this unlocked early! I'm tempted to get involved but i already pre-ordered Portal 2 lol.

Gonna have to think about this.

Someone should sticky this and let us know what WE need to do to make this achieved!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Its already been said we need to play the games to unlock it. That is it.


----------



## t0ni

yea... I think I can wait till Tuesday or Monday for Portal 2. I am not spending my money on the Potato sack just to get it a day or two early.


----------



## anthony92

you can use cheat engine on audio surf songs to mod the score to 190000, and for many other games there are gamesaves on here valvearg.com which you can use to unlock potatos.







, for the aaaaaaa! you can mod the score plates to get 1000 each and also change the song to a longer version if need be.


----------



## [email protected]

Do it! Make it release! Lol!


----------



## omega17

This was posted on Razer's Facebook an hour ago

‎|More Computational Power Required : Razer Hardware Deemed Necessary|
|Launch Potatoes : Use Razer : Own : Acquire Cake|
|Razer Hardware Critical To Launch|

Sooo it looks like Razer owners are providing more CPU time to GLaDOS...


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I will not let it die. Keep posting, Portal 2 friends.


----------



## Norlig

How long untill they will Pre release it (if they truly will) going this rate?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


How long untill they will Pre release it (if they truly will) going this rate?


7 days


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


7 days










87 hours is not 7 days. The countdown coincides with the original release date of April 19th at 7am PST.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedAndBlueNotebook*


87 hours is not 7 days. The countdown coincides with the original release date of April 19th at 7am PST.


You missed the question and what i did


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

On my 6th hour of running Toki Tori in a row. It's the only Potato game I have.


----------



## [email protected]

Man i see much more progress. COME ON guys if you are TRUE portal 2 fans.. MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## XCII

We got this.


----------



## Strat79

They need to give details on what exactly makes the bar go up for sure. If not, we will not even beat the original launch time.


----------



## GreenArchon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Too bad its not a folding challenge, we could get that thing released tomorrow.


Yeah, this ^


----------



## bojinglebells

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XCII*


We got this.


my best friend is on my right


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bojinglebells*


my best friend is on my right



ITS FRIDAY FRIDAY!!!









lmao


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


ITS FRIDAY FRIDAY!!!









lmao


Thanks for ruining my night.







It took 4 days to get that horrific "song" out of my head the first time....

Cmon PORTAL!!!!!


----------



## Sirrush

I would help, but I can't afford any games right now, not even Portal 2...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captain_clayman*


i really wish this will be true. tomorrow's my birthday










Happy Birthday!

No Portal 2 for you though...


----------



## gablain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirrush*


I would help, but I can't afford any games right now, not even Portal 2...


ill gift you portal 2, i have an extra copy, whats your steam ?


----------



## galaxyy

as excited as I am for portal2, this pre-launch leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth. Buy some indie games to get the game to launch a bit early? That's kind of shady...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Time of death 5:11...

No way this game is getting released early. Best case scenario at this rate is like a few hours early that's it. Sorry guys, I genuinely thought that it would be released today based on the evidence and I was wrong. Now another puzzle has been thrown in the mix. Very disappointed.


----------



## Polska

Seems like a cheap marketing ploy to bank some more on portal 2 with the potato pack...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

FYI, just thought about this for those still trying to get it out early.

Having the game minimized may not help. I know when I play any steam game any games or updates that are currently running will pause downloading while I play however, when I minimized my game(black ops) the downloading of updates resumed. It said Im still in game but was able to detect Im not playing it, and finished the update download. Maybe steam can detect this and thats why the bar is moving so slow? Makes sense to me. Hope you can understand that I am bad at writing explanations.


----------



## GingerJohn

OK, so I had given up on this, and thought sod it, I will wait until the 19th but I just couldn't. So I had another look at the [email protected] page, and noticed that the progress bar was updating faster than it should if it was simply tied into the clock (which I assumed it was).

After very little digging I found the source code for it which lists it's current width

Code:


Code:




I also found the image being used for the progress bar in the source code, here, which gives it's total width as 494px.

So, constantly refreshing the page to see when it advances, gauging the current length as a fraction of the total length and the time elapsed when it advances it is a simple matter to predict when the bar will fill, based on the average so far. And the results are...

...








...









Release sometime between 14:00 and 15:00 on the 18th









So a bit earlier than planned, but not much.

Please note, this assumes that the game will be released when the progress bar is full. It is also based on the average progress so far, which is sure to change a lot. It also assumes that any of this means anything, and Valve are not messing us around again.

Damn you Valve!

I will keep an eye on this, but I am not going to sit for the next 70-80 hours constantly refreshing the page. I have better things to do with my life, and if you will excuse me I am going to go and find out what they are...


----------



## loveadventurer

I hope your happy now that your quota for dashing hopes has been met valve!!!!!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ya ridiculous, all that work from people just to get it a few hours to half a day earlier is just ridiculous.


----------



## Strat79

This sucks. Off work all weekend and it will probably unlock about the time I go back on monday. hopefully everyone will play more since it its the weekend though..


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Just wondering guys, but is the Potato Sack worth it?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*


Just wondering guys, but is the Potato Sack worth it?


Yes, Super Meat Boy alone is well worth the price of admission.

I'm saving up to get it myself eventually


----------



## LBear

Dont bash me ok,but is suppose to be a FPS puzzle game? Ive never played portal and from the videos ive seen there is no action.


----------



## Hawk777th

This is a joke we could play all weekend and not get it 3 hours early...


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LBear*


Dont bash me ok,but is suppose to be a FPS puzzle game? Ive never played portal and from the videos ive seen there is no action.


Yes.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxyy*


as excited as I am for portal2, this pre-launch leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth. Buy some indie games to get the game to launch a bit early? That's kind of shady...


I know right!! How Dare Valve help some indie developers make money.


----------



## Hawk777th

God forbid they make some money to make things like portal!


----------



## oventek

The wonderful end of the world is now showing computations complete


----------



## oventek

19:55 - Calculations complete for The Wonderful End of the World. Recalculating a new launch projection...


----------



## loveadventurer

And valve continues to play with our hearts!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I hope to God everyone playing TWEotW switches to another title.. if I had the money I'd buy the indie pack and get all of the potatoes, multiply my CPU count by 36!


----------



## l337sft

I want this game so bad unfortunately I don't even have money to eat for the next week...let alone buy portal 2. Im hoping I win the giveaway in the freebies thread.


----------



## Hawk777th

Looks like most the games will have to be maxed out to unlock then!


----------



## oventek

http://valvearg.redpointsoftware.com.au/


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oventek*


19:55 - Calculations complete for The Wonderful End of the World. Recalculating a new launch projection...


Yep, that seems to have taken 50mins off the timer.


----------



## Hawk777th

Looks like it only counts if the game is finished with a blue bar...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Twelve hours to complete one game. others have a little already done but come on. 12 more games to max out this will not be done in time for any decent early release. Im so glad I stopped wasting my CPU time [email protected] can have it back. Also, a bunch of people on steam forums are already giving it up. Oh well, I guess.


----------



## srsparky32

guys come on. dont give up. super meat boy is a really good game so...come on


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


guys come on. dont give up. super meat boy is a really good game so...come on


I don't see why anyone would try at all, it's not worth the time to get a game maybe released an hour or two early.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I don't see why anyone would try at all, it's not worth the time to get a game maybe released an hour or two early.


you never know with valve maybe if enough people play enough even if its not maxed theyll release it like tomorrow..lol optimism guys!

not to mention all of these games are worth playing for fun anyway.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I don't see why anyone would try at all, it's not worth the time to get a game maybe released an hour or two early.


Yup.

Not spending $30 or so on a Valve marketing ploy that *might* get Portal2 released an hour or 2 early. Sorry Valve, this stunt ain't winning you respect points.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Yup.

Not spending $30 or so on a Valve marketing ploy that *might* get Portal2 released an hour or 2 early. Sorry Valve, this stunt ain't winning you respect points.


Disagree kinda...#0 dollars was well worth the group of indie games I got. However not worth the time to try and get portal 2 out. Fun games though!


----------



## Strat79

I just hope each game gives more than 50 minutes off. That would mean 13 hours tops. Not even worth messing with. If it was at least 1-1.5 days, maybe.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I am pretty disappointed aswell. I mean valve acted like we could crush some games with out rigs and get it released early, this is quickly looking like thats not true.

I applaud Valve and Steam for their idea and it will be nice if we get the game even 15min earlier. On the other hand paying a bunch for indie games only to get a game out a couple hours early is a joke.

The guys who are leading the charge on the Steam forums are saying that the game they did was the shortest, and that as they complete the longer games it will take more time off the clock.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Ya I am pretty disappointed aswell. I mean valve acted like we could crush some games with out rigs and get it released early, this is quickly looking like thats not true.

I applaud Valve and Steam for their idea and it will be nice if we get the game even 15min earlier. On the other hand paying a bunch for indie games only to get a game out a couple hours early is a joke.

The guys who are leading the charge on the Steam forums are saying that the game they did was the shortest, and that as they complete the longer games it will take more time off the clock.


super meat boy is a prime canidate. really addicting game guys.


----------



## kremtok

[email protected]!


----------



## ivesceneenough

yeah.... for the amount of effort people seem to be putting in... bit disappointing.

sorry. not buying those games to make portal 2 come out even 3 days early. i already have PLENTY of things to play.... ok i might for 3 days. but the 12 hours that this will earn and it being a seeming cash grab... NOPE.

now, had they REALLY been doing a distributed comp project... some folding.... that would have been amazing.

love you valve.... but this is lame


----------



## Kaldari

The potato thing is kind of a fun challenge. I'm going to shut everyone else out IRL and try to get them all. Up to 7 so far.


----------



## gerickjohn

What the!? A Glitch in the System. D=

Edit: Well, its Back now, but wouldnt stuff like that affect progress?


----------



## omega17

So over a thousand people playing TWEOTW for 10hours brought the release forward by ...

50 minutes?

really?

I agree with you up there ^ , [email protected] would've been a much better idea. Give us all a target to hit, and fold away. That way we can use our many epic folding rigs, rather than the one Steam account we are allowed, and pointlessly leave indie games idling in the taskbar


----------



## Blk

Well the idea is to actually play the games, not idle them, but yeah...


----------



## M00NIE

Has this been posted yet?

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPUC


----------



## omega17

playing them isn't going to be enough though, unless there's a masssive influx of players this weekend, people are going to have to idle more than one game to get it done

hence why it makes it a bit daft


----------



## gablain

from what i heard the potato's act like a multiplier, so i think its still possible


----------



## Blk

It's passed almost 24h and it isn't even halfway through, I don't think it will be worth it... But let's see.


----------



## Strat79

Got my Sr-2 playing them now. 96 cores worth if the potatoes are really multiplying core count like they think.


----------



## Hawk777th

http://hasportal2launchedyet.com/


----------



## Blk

Quote:



11:55 - Calculations complete for 1... 2... 3... Kick It!. Recalculating a new launch projection...


One more completed.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


One more completed.


yeah, so how do you know which to do next?


----------



## canoners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noshibby*


yeah, so how do you know which to do next?


Just do whichever one you have, but preferably the one with the longest bar, which is AAAAAA!!! as of now.


----------



## The Mad Mule

I think it would be helpful to have the OP include this link at the top, or even replace the first link. That way we won't have to sit through GlaDOS' message every time.

http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/


----------



## lifes_good

Will it release early for Steam only?


----------



## [email protected]

WOW the progress bar is really going! People are working very hard to get this released before Tuesday! I am impressed!


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noshibby*


yeah, so how do you know which to do next?


As posted earlier, see here: http://hasportal2launchedyet.com/


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Killing Floor is impossible. Even with ARG people helping. The playercount when the progressbar was at 0% (yes, I was there), was around 20 thousand. That's not including ARG players, they were probably people playing games for fun.

Now if you look at all the people involved in the ARG, in this case, taking the member-count of the NELIPOT Steam group, which is now, 54,000 members, with 34,000 members online (16,000 ingame). With the current activity of the ARG and people playing the Potato games as of this moment (25,000), we can safely say that around 5,000-10,000 people, give or take a few thousand, have worked on completing GLaDOS's reboot.

So when all the games except Killing Floor is done, we'll have around 16,000 people working on Killing Floor's bar. This doesn't even account for people who don't own Killing Floor (me included), so for the benefit of the doubt, only 10% will be docked. 14,000 players focusing on Killing Floor, compared to the 6,000 now, when the other games in the ARG are not yet complete.

Currently, the ETA for Killing Floor is 7 days to completion. With a little more than double the current rate of Killing Floor, we'll be able to cut down the ETA of Killing Floor to a little more than 3 days. That's somewhere on Tuesday afternoon.

I'm throwing the idea on the table that this is a huge marketing ploy that won't get us Portal 2 early. A few hours at most.


----------



## jacksknight

I dont know if anyone has noticed this or not...

But the most this game could possibly launch early would be 10 hours, if all of the games are completed. This site...

http://www.coughlandesign.com/portal/

Is completely wrong about the way the timer works. Like i said i don't know if anyone mentioned or noticed this yet, i didn't read 38 pages to see.

EDIT: Also i seam to notice that Glados picks a certain game to have an accelerated "CPU" rate. Seems to be the AAAAAAAAAA! game right now. So i think its best to focus your efforts there if you have that game.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

New goal: get more potatoes


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It would be much more funny if everyone just stopped trying to get it out early. Newel and his guys would just be like in shock.


----------



## ChronoBodi

why the hell is Killing Floor so hard to get up?


----------



## [email protected]

I dunno. Maybe it is hard?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


why the hell is Killing Floor so hard to get up?


Because a ton of people own Killing Floor, the games that have more owners require more people to raise the bar up, that's why they are targeting the lesser owned games.


----------



## last_exile

yeah potatoes overclock those CPUs... man Valve isn't making this easy!


----------



## Licht

How do you obtain potatoes? I only have Super Meat Boy.

Sent from my Evo 4G.


----------



## SHNS0

I wish potatoes would overclock CPUs in real life


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


How do you obtain potatoes? I only have Super Meat Boy.

Sent from my Evo 4G.


https://docs.google.com/document/pub...DgalKUfE&pli=1


----------



## Mugabuga

Oh man. The rumors were true. Total epicness? Maybe. Joke? Probably, considering Valve.


----------



## Kaldari

Wow, the "Icy_Murderous_I.mp3" Audiosurf level is BS. I just got every colored block and no grays.. no gold. I don't see how it's possible to get higher than 99,560 with Ninja Mono, like it says.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Killing Floor is impossible. Even with ARG people helping. The playercount when the progressbar was at 0% (yes, I was there), was around 20 thousand. That's not including ARG players, they were probably people playing games for fun.

Now if you look at all the people involved in the ARG, in this case, taking the member-count of the NELIPOT Steam group, which is now, 54,000 members, with 34,000 members online (16,000 ingame). With the current activity of the ARG and people playing the Potato games as of this moment (25,000), we can safely say that around 5,000-10,000 people, give or take a few thousand, have worked on completing GLaDOS's reboot.

So when all the games except Killing Floor is done, we'll have around 16,000 people working on Killing Floor's bar. This doesn't even account for people who don't own Killing Floor (me included), so for the benefit of the doubt, only 10% will be docked. 14,000 players focusing on Killing Floor, compared to the 6,000 now, when the other games in the ARG are not yet complete.

Currently, the ETA for Killing Floor is 7 days to completion. With a little more than double the current rate of Killing Floor, we'll be able to cut down the ETA of Killing Floor to a little more than 3 days. That's somewhere on Tuesday afternoon.

I'm throwing the idea on the table that this is a huge marketing ploy that won't get us Portal 2 early. A few hours at most.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


I dont know if anyone has noticed this or not...

But the most this game could possibly launch early would be 10 hours, if all of the games are completed. This site...

http://www.coughlandesign.com/portal/

Is completely wrong about the way the timer works. Like i said i don't know if anyone mentioned or noticed this yet, i didn't read 38 pages to see.

EDIT: Also i seam to notice that Glados picks a certain game to have an accelerated "CPU" rate. Seems to be the AAAAAAAAAA! game right now. So i think its best to focus your efforts there if you have that game.



I've been observing the counter for around 24 hours now and it has become clear to me you are both right. This won't get anywhere with releasing Portal 2 early, but it is a very effective marketing by Valve to turn people's attention to indie games.

In a way Portal was itself derived from an indie game and upon release it was put into the Orange Box as a safety measure as Valve had no idea if the public would receive it well.


----------



## xSalvation

....


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xSalvation*


Got this game yesterday and beat it about 2 hours ago. Anyone have questions?

Personally I thought that the humor started off great but got a bit boring at the end. Game play was fun, new and exciting but I wish it was a bit harder (need challenge maps). Some of the later less standardizes levels were a bit annoying ,at least for me since I am colorblind,because trying to find a portal friendly surface was difficult. Overall I would give it a Potato out of 10. (9/10)


Nope and if any one does please take it to the private messages.


----------



## xSalvation

.....


----------



## clerick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xSalvation*


Got this game yesterday and beat it about 2 hours ago. Anyone have questions?

Personally I thought that the humor started off great but got a bit boring at the end. Game play was fun, new and exciting but I wish it was a bit harder (need challenge maps). Some of the later less standardizes levels were a bit annoying ,at least for me since I am colorblind,because trying to find a portal friendly surface was difficult. Overall I would give it a Potato out of 10. (9/10)


You pirated it on consoles when you could have played it on your awesome pc? Bah your loss.

Anyone still looking to do a 2 pack deal here for the game?


----------



## QwertyKiller

Thanks for the info guys great thread! I would rep ya for a good info but not sure how, so sorry. Thanks anyway.also does anyone know where the golden potatos I have seen on steam profiles come from?


----------



## xSalvation

.....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xSalvation*


No, no pirating but I do plan to also buy it on PC. BTW anti-aliasing on the console version is pretty bad. Any game this good deserves to be bought twice.


If your not pirating then how you get yesterday?

Kinda BS to post your playing experience on a thread geared towards us waiting for release. Just sayin.


----------



## xSalvation

.....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xSalvation*


My friend works at gamestop. It came in yesterday and we grabbed a copy. His boss doesnt care as long as you pay for it when you get it.

Im not trying to spoil the game for you I am trying to hype you up about the game. I have said nothing about it except its difficulty humor and how exciting it was.


So you think its cool to circumvent everyone's hard work to release the game early, then brag about it on a thread dedicated to launch? Not cool IMO dude. Post that in own thread, for future reference.


----------



## xSalvation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


So you think its cool to circumvent everyone's hard work to release the game early, then brag about it on a thread dedicated to launch? Not cool IMO dude. Post that in own thread, for future reference.


???

Sorry I didnt mean to upset anyone I will no longer post here then seeing as it is a problem.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xSalvation*


???

Sorry I didnt mean to upset anyone I will no longer post here then seeing as it is a problem.


Not mad at you really, just frustrated with it all. People tons of people have worked days on end in a ARG, and in other situations to get this game released hopefully a day early. They put allot of effort into earning it. Then you have a random "boss" at game-stop who just says "ya go ahead take it early no big deal you payed for it" Well Lots of us payed for it but still have do do tons of work and mind games just to get it a day early. Thats why people end up hating gamestop and people like your boss.

Im sure your a cool dude and did not know. Now ya do so just keep things like that in mind.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Not mad at you really, just frustrated with it all. People tons of people have worked days on end in a ARG, and in other situations to get this game released hopefully a day early. They put allot of effort into earning it. Then you have a random "boss" at game-stop who just says "ya go ahead take it early no big deal you payed for it" Well Lots of us payed for it but still have do do tons of work and mind games just to get it a day early. Thats why people end up hating gamestop and people like your boss.

Im sure your a cool dude and did not know. Now ya do so just keep things like that in mind.


Even so he has every right to be stoked. He's not in the wrong at all. Quit hating.


----------



## [email protected]

Man did you see the bar? IT'S half way there. I'M blown away! I HOPE we can get this achieved by possibly first thing tomorrow before Tuesday but might likely be tough!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*


Even so he has every right to be stoked. He's not in the wrong at all. Quit hating.


I think I was respectfull in my post to him. This is a countdown thread to portal two. If you already have it(illegitimately mind you) then no need to post on a thread where people are working to get early release. So why don't you just go play "captain save-a-poster" with someone else. My complaint is legit.


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QwertyKiller*


Thanks for the info guys great thread! I would rep ya for a good info but not sure how, so sorry. Thanks anyway.also does anyone know where the golden potatos I have seen on steam profiles come from?


You can add rep to a user by clicking the blue REP+ button under their avatar/name.
Those potatoes are like achievements in the potato sack games, each one gives you a potato, to a maximum of 36. Here's how to get them.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


I think I was respectfull in my post to him. This is a countdown thread to portal two. If you already have it(illegitimately mind you) then no need to post on a thread where people are working to get early release. So why don't you just go play "captain save-a-poster" with someone else. My complaint is legit.


He has it legitimately, he bought the game! If a store gives it to you early you aren't in the wrong in the slightest. It's not like he even told you what happens, he's just getting people stoked. You're argument is stupid, I'd love to have Portal 2 now too but I'm not ragging on someone who does.. because I'm not a hater.

You weren't respectful to him at all really. Telling him that he needs to keep things like that in mind and that it's his fault, talking down to him much? You're Obviously mad.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*


He has it legitimately, he bought the game! If a store gives it to you early you aren't in the wrong in the slightest. It's not like he even told you what happens, he's just getting people stoked. You're argument is stupid, I'd love to have Portal 2 now too but I'm not ragging on someone who does.. because I'm not a hater.

You weren't respectful to him at all really. Telling him that he needs to keep things like that in mind and that it's his fault, talking down to him much? You're Obviously mad.


I said what I said and stand by it. Getting the game early due to the fact you work at game stop, is not legitimate. If it is legitimate then he should have no problem telling me which game-stop he works at so I can call and get my portal 2 early too, right?


----------



## Strat79

I agree with Zaw, he has every right to post what he did. He meant well, it doesn't bother me in three least and I will continue to try to get it released early. Just sounds like you are a little pissed and perhaps jealous and taking it out on him.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;13156141*
> I agree with Zaw, he has every right to post what he did. He meant well, it doesn't bother me in three least and I will continue to try to get it released early. Just sounds like you are a little pissed and perhaps jealous and taking it out on him.


Well I dont always type things correctly with what I mean. I said I was not mad at him, and Im sure hes a cool dude. How you can grab Im mad from me saying those things is beyond me but non the less my apologies to everyone.

I still stand by the fact its in the wrong section, and it was illegitimately got. Correct me If I am wrong but is not the definition of "leaked" mean it came out when not intended. Not saying pirate just saying facts.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

It's nice of the guy to post and say it's a brilliant game, it just makes me even more anxious to wait.


----------



## QwertyKiller

I agree with Dimaggio1103.

Although the guy is not a pirate and has every reason to be stoked. He could have had more tact then to post in a thread about the countdown. Im not mad at the guy at all, but why not make yur own thread about it?

and BTW yes if it is leaked early even to a paying customer it is still outside of valves intended release date therefore it violates there rules and is a leak.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Hah, that's epic. Well made. ^^

AAAAAA!!! is almost finished...

EDIT - Done! Next game is Rush.


----------



## XiCynx

Very well played otherwise indeed!


----------



## juryben

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1im982_fw6o[/ame]


----------



## Sirrush

No linking portal 2 stuff, some of us actually want to wait until it's officially released...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;13157967*
> Very well played otherwise indeed!












That says "Black Ops". It's part of the menu.


----------



## XiCynx

o0o0o, I thought you were trolling us to think that that was the p0rtal 2 menu







Ooops!


----------



## Aden Florian

Oh man this is tough, but fun. I'm working on the RUSH potato(s). This is really fun actually going from game to game, the only one I cheated on so far was the 'icy murderous' clip in audiosurf, but now I have 'the device has been modified' song stuck in my head!

I was thinking about the old OCN chat room, and realized, why don't we just use the steam group chat in the OCN steam group? I'm in there if anyone wants to join me.

Anyways, I really like what valve is doing/did.


----------



## omega17

ah RUSH is going to be complete soon!









Anyone else notice that this is going to end with an immense amount of players in Killing Floor?


----------



## ssgwright

rush complete.. next!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Wow, the Steam community's doing a superb job working together. I am thoroughly impressed...sometime today, I really need to start working on getting my potatoes. Haven't had the time due to lots of work lately (finishing up the semester!).


----------



## Blk

Wow nice job. It would be great if we could unlock it still today.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


Wow nice job. It would be great if we could unlock it still today.


I think it incredibly unlikely that that is going to happen.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Maybe someone could hack GlaDoS and turn off unneeded services?


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


I think it incredibly unlikely that that is going to happen.


One can dream


----------



## tpi2007

Guys, I'm about to start helping out, just for the fun of it.

Just an admittedly stupid question: I don't have to buy the potato sack, right ?

If I already have some of the games or buy another few (I'm considering buying Killing Floor and Super Meat Boy, for example), I'm ok and Valve will recognize the extra player, right ? Just checking.


----------



## omega17

yeah thats right you don't need to buy the whole sack, you can play whatever games you want from it and they will count


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


yeah thats right you don't need to buy the whole sack, you can play whatever games you want from it and they will count










Thanks!

Proceeding to checkout









Edit: Just bought

1. Super Meat Boy
2. Amnesia: The Dark Descent
3. Killing Floor Bundle

and GTA IV

all for €34,09

Gotta love Steam!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Guys, I don't understand the log in screen and how to get the potatoes. Like for Amnesia, it says just to "Create a profile named "Casbah" (case sensitive) (based on clues from phonograph puzzle)." Is that all I do? Or do I have to get to the log in screens? And if I have to get to the log in screen, how do I do that?


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

It will be very obvious how to get to the login screen once you make the account.


----------



## Suprcynic

I just bought my copy on Amazon for 34 bucks I think.


----------



## Kaldari

Valve said whoever gets all the potatoes before Portal 2 officially launches gets "something special.' Hopefully the golden potato isn't the only "special" thing, but regardless..

*GOLDEN POTATO!!*


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Valve said whoever gets all the potatoes before Portal 2 officially launches gets "something special.'


inb4 a bunch of hats


----------



## Kaldari

It's kind of funny. The game is only projected to launch *10 hours* ahead of time at our current rate. You would think all this activity would make more of a dent.

http://www.hasportal2launchedyet.com/


----------



## noshibby

its overclocked!, percentages skyrocketed, toki tori was at 1.4% an hour before now its at 9%!, and the rest are tons higher too.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noshibby*


its overclocked!, percentages skyrocketed, toki tori was at 1.4% an hour before now its at 9%!, and the rest are tons higher too.


I thought there would be an announcement for something like this. Do you have definite proof or is this just from observation?


----------



## Kaldari

We're about 4 hours ahead right now, and we're projected to get another 6 taken off.

Look for it to launch a little before midnight tomorrow EST.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I thought there would be an announcement for something like this. Do you have definite proof or is this just from observation?


http://hasportal2launchedyet.com/ mouse over the different games it tells you the percentages per hour, all went from below 1% on the non target to 1 or above, and the target is now at 9% up from 1.4%


----------



## GingerJohn

Hmmm, 10 hours early would make for a reasonably convenient time when all the shops selling the console versions can be open in Western Europe (06:00), the UK (05:00), US and most of Canada (21:00 - 00:00)...

I wonder if Valve already planned for this and are adjusting the "overclock" accordingly?


----------



## Strat79

I've given up. I'm still playing some of the games, just because I like them. Not trying to work on any certain one though. Way too much time put into this for the relatively small amount we will get taken off. Hopefully it will be released when I get off work tomorrow night anyway.


----------



## DayzaStarr

I don't understand why there are 6k+ on Falling Floor, when its pretty obvious we can close out Toki Tori and Bit.Trip Beat if those stupid people just switched over games for an hour or more. People did not follow well in this and we suffer for no early release date because people can't follow simple charts. Unless I'm missing something here...


----------



## noshibby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr*


I don't understand why there are 6k+ on Falling Floor, when its pretty obvious we can close out Toki Tori and Bit.Trip Beat if those stupid people just switched over games for an hour or more. People did not follow well in this and we suffer for no early release date because people can't follow simple charts. Unless I'm missing something here...


not everyone is playing to get an early release date on portal.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noshibby*


not everyone is playing to get an early release date on portal.


That, and it wouldn't be a huge difference even if the efforts were more focused.

This was just marketing at its best. They got tons of exposure and made off like bandits.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

And not every body has those games, and some don't like them.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


We're about 4 hours ahead right now, and we're projected to get another 6 taken off.

Look for it to launch a little before midnight tomorrow EST.



Or 2 years from now.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDPhenomX4*


And not every body has those games, and some don't like them.


yeah, im not a fan of bit trip beat, hurts my eyes


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noshibby*


yeah, im not a fan of bit trip beat, hurts my eyes


That game can be brutal though. It's like pong on acid, speed and steroids - all at the same time.


----------



## Nostrano




----------



## Ipwnnubletz

So excited!


----------



## last_exile

Wow at this rate we're really going to get it released early! but not by much though


----------



## ehpexs

I've barely slept all weekend trying to do as much as I can to get the game out using the various IRC channels and message boards. I apologize for failing you all (I was hoping to help finish the challenge this weekend.)


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13165709*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!


You played 7 minutes of it?


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;13166132*
> You played 7 minutes of it?


PS?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;13166081*
> I've barely slept all weekend trying to do as much as I can to get the game out using the various IRC channels and message boards. I apologize for failing you all (I was hoping to help finish the challenge this weekend.)


God! If only you would've tried a little bit harder, it would be out right now!


----------



## razorguy

I think they only had intentions of making more money rather than releasing the game a couple days early...


----------



## 161029

I showed my sister the trailer and she's like "I gotta get".


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razorguy*


I think they only had intentions of making more money rather than releasing the game a couple days early...


Gee, ya think? The requirements for 7/13 games have been completed and it is still scheduled to unlock on the same Tuesday it was going to unlock on anyway. Valve should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*



















Nosty sappin mah steam screenshot.

Is someone organising it so that everyone plays the same game at once?

I want it to launch before 9am tomorrow morning so i can play it before work.

PS: Have you seen the cave johnson aperture investment videos?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Nosty sappin mah steam screenshot.

Is someone organising it so that everyone plays the same game at once?

I want it to launch before 9am tomorrow morning so i can play it before work.

PS: Have you seen the cave johnson aperture investment videos?


Yes - The Ball is the current focus.

http://valvearg.com/wiki/Valve_ARG_Wiki


----------



## Boyboyd

Excellent. Was wondering how long that would have taken to get set up.

Looking forward to playing it tomorrow, shame i have work.


----------



## Zagael

I've been following this since the ARG started and the initial buzz surrounding it was fantastic, but unfortunately either through an oversight on Valves part, or deliberate intent, all it has ended up doing is annoying a substantial amount of the community (just look at all the negative threads on the Steam forums)

A lot of people spent a lot of time over the weekend trying to push this thing forward and as it stands at the moment we've only managed to bring the release forward 5 and a half hours so far. This may rise to around 7 maybe 8, if were lucky, before we run out of time.

We've had no guidance/input from Valve and it all feels like their only intent was to make as much money as possible with very little reward for what is essentially just grinding. Unless something special happens all Valve seems to have done is damage their reputation amongst the PC community.

Not very clever Valve, unless the only thing you care about is the bottom line!

I thought you were better than that


----------



## subliminally incorrect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Excellent. Was wondering how long that would have taken to get set up.

Looking forward to playing it tomorrow, shame i have work.


just skip work, im sure your boss would understand


----------



## Blk

http://img825.imageshack.us/i/1303076054504.jpg/


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect*


just skip work, im sure your boss would understand


I am thinking about skipping the morning. But part of me wants to wait until the evening until i can play it properly and enjoy it more.


----------



## Versa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


http://img825.imageshack.us/i/1303076054504.jpg/


I'd take that rickroll and enjoy it...
With my 3 only know emotions, joy, sorrow, and FTW


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I really doubt Valve will just "give us" HL2E3 along with Portal 2. I'm sure there is a huge announcement coming up though. Possibly a new engine, where HL2E3 will just be part of HL3? It's time to move on from Source. Something tells me Portal 2 will be a nice finish to it.


----------



## Scorpii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I really doubt Valve will just "give us" HL2E3 along with Portal 2. I'm sure there is a huge announcement coming up though. Possibly a new engine, where HL2E3 will just be part of HL3? It's time to move on from Source. Something tells me Portal 2 will be a nice finish to it.


Yep, I agree about the new Source engine bit. Hopefully that's the reason HL2:E3 or HL3 is taking so long!

I really like the source engine as it is, it runs great and has a nice visual style, and is pretty scalable. However, it is showing its age (and has done since soon after HL2:E2 in my opinion).

Personally, I don't think Valve can just expand upon it as they did in HL2:E2 and Portal 2 (by the looks of it), I think it needs a new engine, with similar goals as the current source engine (such as they great performance), but just capable of reaching a higher overall graphical standard


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I have high hopes for it releasing today. The wiki states that the bars have been moving really fast in the last few hours. We WILL get it today.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I have high hopes for it releasing today. The wiki states that the bars have been moving really fast in the last few hours. We WILL get it today.


Depends on your definition of "today". Timer says another 18 hours or so. That falls squarely into tomorrow here.


----------



## Boyboyd

I don't think they will 'replace' the source engine. I think the engine that valve use will always be called "source". They may massively overhaul it, but i think they'll keep the name.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Depends on your definition of "today". Timer says another 18 hours or so. That falls squarely into tomorrow here.


Yes but that is 18 hours if we completely stop what we're doing. If we continue focusing on each game we'll keep cutting hours off of the countdown with each game bar that is filled.

I don't get why they haven't thought of tackling down Killing Floor sooner. That game clearly has the best sales out of all of them (the CPU cycles and bar progress say it all) and should put a much larger dent in the time. Sounds like poor planning to me.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Yes but that is 18 hours if we completely stop what we're doing. If we continue focusing on each game we'll keep cutting hours off of the countdown with each game bar that is filled.

I don't get why they haven't thought of tackling down Killing Floor sooner. That game clearly has the best sales out of all of them (the CPU cycles and bar progress say it all) and should put a much larger dent in the time. Sounds like poor planning to me.



What are we at? Over 1/2 the games being completed? How many hours have we shaved off the ticker? Just over 5? Unless there's a mongo bonus for besting all the challenges-no unlocking til tomorrow US time.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I don't think they will 'replace' the source engine. I think the engine that valve use will always be called "source". They may massively overhaul it, but i think they'll keep the name.


I really don't see anything wrong with the engine. Yes, other engines are getting more realistic, but look at the difference of Half life to Left 4 Dead. I would guess they are just overhauling it slowly.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDPhenomX4*


I really don't see anything wrong with the engine. Yes, other engines are getting more realistic, but look at the difference of Half life to Left 4 Dead. I would guess they are just overhauling it slowly.


Yup. Just look at what kinda candy the HL2 Cinematic Mod can do to HL2. Overhauling has already been done to a large point by the CM guys.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh My God, did you guys hear how gamers are sending REAL potatoes to Valve?









http://legendsofaura.com/gaming/rest...es-to-valve-hq


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Oh My God, did you guys hear how gamers are sending REAL potatoes to Valve?









http://legendsofaura.com/gaming/rest...es-to-valve-hq


LOL. That is awesome!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Oh My God, did you guys hear how gamers are sending REAL potatoes to Valve?









http://legendsofaura.com/gaming/rest...es-to-valve-hq


I wonder if valve would send me a cookie if I sent them a golden potato?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I wonder if valve would send me a cookie if I sent them a golden potato?










A potato made of solid gold would weigh a lot and cost a small fortune to post.

You'd get a TF2 hat in return.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


A potato made of solid gold would weigh a lot and cost a small fortune to post.

You'd get a TF2 hat in return.


Mail it C.O.D. to Gabe.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


What are we at? Over 1/2 the games being completed? How many hours have we shaved off the ticker? Just over 5? Unless there's a mongo bonus for besting all the challenges-no unlocking til tomorrow US time.


I don't think you understood what I meant.

If we fill the bar for Killing Floor, it should cut the timer down by a lot due to Killing Floor being "worth more" than all the other games due to being the best seller. If you compare the bars for each game, you'll see that Killing Floor's bar hasn't filled much for the amount of CPU power it has. It takes more effort to fill the bar for Killing Floor than all the other games.

I don't quite get what you mean by a bonus for filling all the games. When we fill all the games, we get Portal 2. Instantly. If we don't fill all the games, we just get Portal 2 a little earlier.


----------



## jbobb

I thought this might have been able to be completed, but don't think so now. I figured someone would have maybe found a trick or clue somewhere to it to speed up the process.

It almost seems like it was impossible from the start and either way, the game will get released on release day. For some reason I have a feeling the best we could have gotten was a midnight release.


----------



## tpi2007

I've been following the counter since it started and a day after it was already clear Portal 2 would only get released on the scheduled day... I checked it for the last time (until now) twelve hours ago, and the release date would be at 10 a.m. GMT, 19 April - which is the release day anyway.

Now, twelve hours later, the release time is 9:30 a.m. GMT, 19 April. In twelve hours of gaming worldwide the community gained 30 minutes. It would take a HUGE effort to release it earlier than the release date.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

guys the potatoes are draining nooooo!

"Engaging starch-based power cells"


----------



## cordawg92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


guys the potatoes are draining nooooo!


The amount of potatoes is going down? Does anyone have any ideas of what the auxiliary power is for and how we can enable it?

EDIT: WOAH THE POTATOES ARE GOING DOWN

It says: Engaging starch-based power cells


----------



## Xealot

Hmm...

Quote:



10:50 - Engaging starch-based power cells


So the bars will start moving faster?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cordawg92*


The amount of potatoes is going down? Does anyone have any ideas of what the auxiliary power is for and how we can enable it?

EDIT: WOAH THE POTATOES ARE GOING DOWN

It says: Engaging starch-based power cells


Is it just me or is it draining faster and faster? haha this is as exciting as the initial countdown.


----------



## jjsoviet

What's happening to our potatoes??? :O

11:00 - Reboot safety test protocol initiated...
11:00 - Relaxation chamber locks released...
11:00 - Involuntary hazard mitigation associates have assumed testing positions...
11:00 - Pre-release lethality assessment initiated...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zagael*


We've had no guidance/input from Valve and it all feels like their only intent was to make as much money as possible with very little reward for what is essentially just grinding.


But making money for whom? Is Valve directly profiting from this? Or the Indie devs? Or a bit of both?

I think the people who are doing the best out of this are the indie devs, just think how much their sales will have increased. If they had to give Valve a chunk to be included in the potato sack then so be it, they will still have come out ahead.

And yes, waiting for something is frustrating, god knows I was pissed when it didn't come out on Friday, but that is just how things go.

It is all marketing, at the end of the day only _you_ can decide who to give your money to.


----------



## Alatar

the big text now reads NINE and not ZERO like before!

/excited


----------



## JedixJarf

Hope they are making up some hash browns now...


----------



## xBlitzerx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


the big text now reads NINE and not ZERO like before!

/excited










Is it going to count down every hour? Maybe?

<9 hours to go? Damn you work!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


the big text now reads NINE and not ZERO like before!


Looks like the nine "Involuntary hazard mitigation associates" are in there doing the "Pre-release lethality assessment".

I wonder how long before that number goes down...


----------



## thegreatsquare

Good grief, there are just over 452000 potatoes and the they're going down about 10 a second... doing the math, that's another ~12.5hrs.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


Looks like the nine "Involuntary hazard mitigation associates" are in there...


you mean test subjects right...


----------



## [email protected]

Why are the potatoes counting down xp points?


----------



## XCII

What does it all mean?!?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Why are the potatoes counting down xp points?


Expediting the unlock process, perhaps?


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*


Good grief, there are just over 452000 potatoes and the they're going down about 10 a second... doing the math, that's another ~12.5hrs.


They seem to be dropping by ~700 potatoes/min assuming the rate is constant. So we will be out of potatoes in ~10.5 hours. I wonder what happens when they run out?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*


Good grief, there are just over 452000 potatoes and the they're going down about 10 a second... doing the math, that's another ~12.5hrs.


Just timed it over 5 mins, it is more like 11/second making it 11h 15m till the potato counter reaches zero _at this rate_, which is at ~22:30 PST.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


Just timed it over 5 mins, it is more like 11/second making it 11h 15m till the potato counter reaches zero _at this rate_, which is at ~22:30 PST.


Or until the bars have been filled without the entire inventory of spuds actually depleting.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XCII*


What does it all mean?!?


Don't get too excited, or you'll end up on YouTube with the double rainbow guy.

This is one of two things. Either the flame threads on the Steam forum rang a bell with Valve and this will speed up the time reduction, or this was scripted to start from the beginning based on the number of potatoes it got to and the time left and changes nothing.


----------



## Blk




----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


They seem to be dropping by ~700 potatoes/min assuming the rate is constant. So we will be out of potatoes in ~10.5 hours. I wonder what happens when they run out?


Well, if any other clock starts... I'm gonna scream.


----------



## Xealot

Source.

G-Mans face on the [email protected] page?!?


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;13176132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source.
> 
> G-Mans face on the [email protected] page?!?


Valve is sadistic, period. They will not be happy until all of us fanboys are doing this and pulling our hair out ->


----------



## Blk

^omg

I love valve. So much.


----------



## JedixJarf




----------



## DayzaStarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421;13176162*
> Valve is sadistic, period. They will not be happy until all of us fanboys are doing this and pulling our hair out ->


I think this is what makes Value so loved IMO, not only are their games always amazing and much time invested, but they pull you back and forth with a love-hate relationship (more love than hate, and hate only building from the suspense of when games will be released







). At this point I'll take a midnight release of the game, I just won't be awake in the slightest during work tomorrow but man I'm excited!


----------



## trevorb05

Honestly i just think Valve did this just to mess with all of us!! just to dangle Portal 2 in front of us and was like, You want it? You want it? oh wait no you still have to wait till the release date!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13175834*
> But making money for whom? Is Valve directly profiting from this? Or the Indie devs? Or a bit of both?
> 
> I think the people who are doing the best out of this are the indie devs, just think how much their sales will have increased. If they had to give Valve a chunk to be included in the potato sack then so be it, they will still have come out ahead.
> 
> And yes, waiting for something is frustrating, god knows I was pissed when it didn't come out on Friday, but that is just how things go.
> 
> It is all marketing, at the end of the day only _you_ can decide who to give your money to.


Valve gets a cut of everything sold on steam. Gabe needs to buy many whoppers.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13176376*
> Valve gets a cut of everything sold on steam. Gabe needs to buy many whoppers.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13176376*
> Valve gets a cut of everything sold on steam. Gabe needs to buy many whoppers.


He also needs to buy more knives. I assume he uses them to throw at people who ask about episode 3.









Video. (Skip to 2:15)


----------



## jacksknight

Shouldn't the potato count down be done in a little less than 5 hours?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksknight;13176643*
> Shouldn't the potato count down be done in a little less than 5 hours?


415,000 potatoes
12 per second at best
720 per minute
43,200 per hour
415,000/43,200 = 9.6 hours at best unless the depletion rate jumps.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksknight;13176643*
> Shouldn't the potato count down be done in a little less than 5 hours?


You, and I, wish!

Few timings:

443,969 @ 11:20
434,221 @ 11:35
415,790 @ 12:03

I have a few more (can't be bothered to list them) but essentially it works out to an average of 10.9 / s leading to the potato countdown elapsing at ~22:35 PST (current average), or in about 10h 30m


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13176376*
> Valve gets a cut of everything sold on steam. Gabe needs to buy many whoppers.


I imagine if they ever did a "Social Network"-esque movie about Gabe, they'd get Newman from Seinfeld to play him.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13176711*
> 415,000 potatoes
> 12 per second at best
> 720 per minute
> 43,200 per hour
> 415,000/43,200 = 9.6 hours at best unless the depletion rate jumps.


Thanks!


----------



## Rowey

Just played Portal 2 round my cousin's house, it's more or less the same as P1, except the textures are way better!


----------



## jjsoviet

We have now gone down to the 300,000 spud range.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Reading the ARG Wiki page, I find that Portal 2 won't release when the potatoes are depleted. If we run out of potatoes, we won't have any more power to finish the remaining games, and Portal 2 will just release when the time counter finishes about 13 hours from now, 4AM EST. We need to finish all the other games before we run out of potatoes. Audiosurf is just about to finish, which should cut an hour or two meaning we'll have Portal 2 at 1-2AM EST.

So, get to playing Audiosurf and The Ball! If we finish The Ball, we might have Portal 2 before midnight.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;13177012*
> We have now gone down to the 300,000 spud range.


Doesn't really matter. Right now we've got 396k spuds in auxiliary power and they are being consumed at the rate of about 600/minute. So you've got 660 minutes(11 hours) of power left. Considering the release is in nine hours or so I think you're safe unless the spuds consumed increases linearly or exponentially. Clearly more of a marketing scheme than anything else.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13177119*
> ... spuds ... are being consumed at the rate of about 100/minute. So you've got 3,966 minutes(66 hours) of power left


More like ~650/min, giving ~10 hours remaining.

I have been timing it for the last hour and a half. I _really_ need a job!


----------



## jbobb

Audiosurf just completed and only knocked off ~24 minutes from the time.









EDIT: or was it 1hr and 24 min? I was too busy looking at the minutes and forgot what the hours were...lol.


----------



## JedixJarf

Sweet there goes audiosurf


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;13177183*
> Audiosurf just completed and only knocked off ~24 minutes from the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: or was it 1hr and 24 min? I was too busy looking at the minutes and forgot what the hours were...lol.


It was 1hr and 24 mins.


----------



## jjsoviet

Okay, Audiosurf is meant to be played after The Ball. What now?


----------



## canoners

11 hrs 20 minutes left.


----------



## Lampen

whoops yeah sorry was timing another process at the same time and crossed my figures







fixed.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm waiting patiently :3 I need to play through portal 1 again anyway


----------



## KittensMewMew

I don't think I've ever been anticipating a game a much as this. Usually I wait for a sale to go on to buy games and don't play them until everyone else has beaten the game, but I got the pre-order, and plan to play all day tomorrow after work. Excited!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;13177232*
> Okay, Audiosurf is meant to be played after The Ball. What now?


Now we play The Ball.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;13177232*
> Okay, Audiosurf is meant to be played after The Ball. What now?


Focus is now on The Ball. Focus was on The Ball for a long time, but a lot of people ended up playing/idling for Audiosurf anyway.


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh, I thought the games should be finished according to the loop order and not randomly. Oh well, at least The Ball's nearly there.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;13177477*
> Oh, I thought the games should be finished according to the loop order and not randomly. Oh well, at least The Ball's nearly there.


The proper way to do it was to all focus on the smaller games. Every time we fill a bar, the next bar will fill quicker. The problem is we figured that out too late.


----------



## SamuelL421

so there isn't a specific order we should follow - just complete them as fast as possible?


----------



## [email protected]

Oh my god we may get the game early by 1am tonight if everyone works hard enough! lol. I wish we had much more people on the weekend otherwise it'd be out already yesterday or so but kinda typical to get it released the day before the actual release lol. Amazing stunt they pulled. Donald Trump would have been impressed? lol.


----------



## Mongo

Why are the potatoes going down right now?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421;13177527*
> so there isn't a specific order we should follow - just complete them as fast as possible?


Correct. No specific order. Just do them. Same practice I follow in bed - ooohhh did I just go there?


----------



## Mongo

What is this crap?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150228527438689&set=a.10150228527433689.346684.93235358688


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo;13177625*
> What is this crap?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150228527438689&set=a.10150228527433689.346684.93235358688


That last post made me LOL.
Quote:


> Cole Clemmons:
> *Valve. Why can't we just put our differences aside, for science?
> 
> You monster.*












Whoa its jumped a lot since just a few hours ago. I think it's still getting released on "Valve Time" whether we know it or not.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo;13177625*
> What is this crap?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150228527438689&set=a.10150228527433689.346684.93235358688


According to the wiki and what I saw, there are currently 9 players (test subjects) that are playing now. The wiki has 5 players listed there that says their Steam profiles show they are in game now. I also read that they believe they were the top 9 ARG players that were taken to Valve to play it. Not sure if this is all true or not, but what I have read.


----------



## Zackcy

Do want.


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;13177702*
> According to the wiki and what I saw, there are currently 9 players (test subjects) that are playing now. The wiki has 5 players listed there that says their Steam profiles show they are in game now. I also read that they believe they were the top 9 ARG players that were taken to Valve to play it. Not sure if this is all true or not, but what I have read.












Willy Wonka *Gabe Newell* - "I'll invite 5 *9* lucky boys and girls into my chocolate factory *Valve headquarters* if you can find my golden tickets *Potatoes and/or whoppers..."*


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421;13177843*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willy Wonka *Gabe Newell* - "I'll invite 5 *9* lucky boys and girls into my chocolate factory *Valve headquarters* if you can find my golden tickets *Potatoes and/or whoppers..."*


Nice.


----------



## Boyboyd

"The first of the nine begin to play"


----------



## jbobb

Here is a profile page from one of nine. I like the profile pic. Not all of the profiles for the people listed on the wiki have the same pic, but they do all have the same lines added to their profile.....
Quote:


> I am okay. I am still a person. Who is okay. I am busy doing safe things that are supervised by a responsible safety associate.


Source


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;13178141*
> Here is a profile page from one of nine. I like the profile pic. Not all of the profiles for the people listed on the wiki have the same pic, but they do all have the same lines added to their profile.....
> 
> Source


The test subjects are obviously safe. Nothing to see here, nothing suspicious at all.


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

I can't take the suspense. It's killing me. They have to be plotting something big.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

The potatoes are counting down?!


----------



## Blk

Yeah, Gabe must be hungry.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;13178535*
> Yeah, Gabe must be hungry.


Nah, he's just sipping on the potato inventory for snacks. :3

_*Episode 3 has been delayed for an unspecified period. We are sorry for the inconvenience.*_


----------



## jbobb

The wiki page just posted that there are now 2 more in game on Portal 2. So that is a total of 8. Who will the 9th be?

EDIT: I guess the 9th could already be on, but they have not found out who it is yet.


----------



## SamuelL421

300k taters to go...

not that it means anything...

Or does it..?

Grrr, VALVE! *shakes fist angrily*


----------



## jjsoviet

Broke the 300,000 barrier and into the 200k range. nearly done with The Ball, Super Meat Boy and Defense Grid up next for the taking.


----------



## Blk

Killing Floor is being massively played. Wow. It's over 9000.


----------



## Killam0n

Umm.. so the ARG might release portal2 like on time.. what a joke. glad I didnt order the game on steam now.


----------



## Black Magix

Why are the taters counting down 

here's a website with collections of statistics
http://cpucount.zapto.org/


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;13179111*
> Killing Floor is being massively played. Wow. It's over 9000.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13179150*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13179193*


^







Haha, excellent!


----------



## jbobb

Here is a chat log that I got from the wiki page. It's someone chatting with one of the 9 that are playing now and he tries to answer some questions.

Interesting....

Source


----------



## Killam0n

At the current rate the release is estimated in 0 days 8:54:06, that's 0 days 9:12:58 ahead of schedule!

WRONG: it is 3:11Pm here and only 9 hours till midnight (unlock for steam) which is RIGHT ON TIME


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix;13179146*
> Why are the taters counting down
> 
> here's a website with collections of statistics
> http://cpucount.zapto.org/


Note the status window updates:

10:50 - Engaging starch-based power cells
11:00 - Reboot safety test protocol initiated...
11:00 - Relaxation chamber locks released...
11:00 - Involuntary hazard mitigation associates have assumed testing positions...
11:00 - Pre-release lethality assessment initiated...


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13176990*
> Just played Portal 2 round my cousin's house, it's more or less the same as P1, except the textures are way better!


i dont think people want to hear this.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13179254*
> WRONG: it is 3:11Pm here and only 9 hours till midnight (unlock for steam) which is RIGHT ON TIME


No, the release time was set for 7AM on the 19th.


----------



## XiCynx

When the potatoes are gone, the game will be launched! Calculations have proven that true!









Potatoes are decreasing at 9 potatoes a second so far, divide that amount by how many potatoes are left = the launch time.


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13179299*
> No, the release time was set for 7AM on the 19th.


really? why are numerous best buy stores doing midnight releases for mortalkombat and Portal2?

http://stores.bestbuy.com/530/announcement/portal-2-midnight-release/
http://stores.bestbuy.com/596/event/midnight-release-of-mortal-kombat-and-portal-2/
http://www.videogamenewreleases.com/portal.2.midnight.release.toronto


----------



## Epona

Look at that, who knew? It would release right on time (midnight Pacific, 2am central, 3am eastern). Ah well, gimmicks are gimmicks, and I got me my golden potato.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;13179408*
> Look at that, who knew? It would release right on time (midnight Pacific, 2am central, 3am eastern). Ah well, gimmicks are gimmicks, and I got me my golden potato.


How is that right on time? It wasn't going to release at any of those times originally.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13179332*
> really? why are numerous best buy stores doing midnight releases for mortalkombat and Portal2?
> 
> http://stores.bestbuy.com/530/announcement/portal-2-midnight-release/
> http://stores.bestbuy.com/596/event/midnight-release-of-mortal-kombat-and-portal-2/
> http://www.videogamenewreleases.com/portal.2.midnight.release.toronto


I must have missed the part where Steam controlled retail stores.

If you buy the PC version, you can't play it until it's unlocked on Steam anyways (which is the 7am he was referring to).


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13179332*
> really? why are numerous best buy stores doing midnight releases for mortalkombat and Portal2?


Because that is probably when Valve have always intended to launch.

It would make sense for the stores to release at the same time as Steam, and to do so they would have to have a fair bit of warning. Can't expect them to stay open all night long waiting for some countdown to end at an unknown time.

However what you said was:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13179254*
> WRONG: it is 3:11Pm here and only 9 hours till midnight *(unlock for steam)* which is RIGHT ON TIME


And I responded that no, the Steam unlock was set for 7am on the 19th:


----------



## Scrumptious

Interesting marketing stunt from Valve...oh well at least Portal 2 will be guaranteed ready for me when I come home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

You guys have no idea how excited I am right now.


----------



## raven117

stinks to live on the east coast.


----------



## Blk

The Ball done! Time decreased like 56 mins.


----------



## Hickeydog

I'm setting my alarm for 1:50AM so I can play this game. I haven't looked forward to a game this much since...well....never.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Now 7h 27mins left


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;13179619*
> The Ball done! Time decreased like 56 mins.


woo


----------



## Killam0n

Its a bit of a disappointment to know how much time and effort people invested in the ARG/unlocking and they shaved what maybe hours?

In my opinion ARG=Fail
Please Valve next time at least make the ARG simple (if it dosnt actually do anything) or tough and actually release a game like a week early.


----------



## GingerJohn

Killing Floor has made it into the top ten played games. Still nothing compared to CS and CS:S...










Note that this seems to update pretty slowly, [email protected] has over 10k "CPUs" in killing floor atm.


----------



## strap624

Just ordered on amazon


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13179880*
> Killing Floor has made it into the top ten played games. Still nothing compared to CS and CS:S...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that this seems to update pretty slowly, [email protected] has over 10k "CPUs" in killing floor atm.


OFFTOPIC: It's amazing how CS 1.6, an 8 year old game, has as many players playing as CS:S







1.6 FOREVER!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13179893*
> OFFTOPIC: It's amazing how CS 1.6, an 8 year old game, has as many players playing as CS:S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6 FOREVER!!!


Yep, if that isn't a advert for gameplay > graphics / engine then I don't know what is.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

I agree that this was either always planned
OR
this was done to support mdnight launches

OR BOTH LOL

Does anybody have a clue or wag of how I will get my PC version from the ps3 bonus?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;13179964*
> Does anybody have a clue or wag of how I will get my PC version from the ps3 bonus?


As far as I remember, you have to link your PSN and Steam accounts, then it will show up in Steam. Not sure exactly how you go about this though.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13179978*
> As far as I remember, you have to link your PSN and Steam accounts, then it will show up in Steam. Not sure exactly how you go about this though.


Kool, thanks for the reply

The problem is PSN has been floundering hardcore LOL
I hope I can link my PSN on Steam, but I assume its the other way around =\


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;13180014*
> Kool, thanks for the reply
> 
> The problem is PSN has been floundering hardcore LOL
> I hope I can link my PSN on Steam, but I assume its the other way around =\


http://segmentnext.com/2011/04/13/portal-2-link-psn-id-steam-account-ps3/#ixzz1Jv6BOxtJ

Start Portal 2 on Playstation 3 and press SELECT on your controller to bring up the Steam Overlay. It will prompt you to log into PSN if you aren't already.

Next, it will ask you log into your existing Steam Account, or create a new one if you don't have one already.

If you choose to create a new Steam Account:

Name of the account will appear to others same as your PSN ID.
You will need to use the same email address used with your PSN ID

Once you do that, this new Steam Account will be automatically linked to your PSN ID.

Next time, when you log into your Steam Account from PC, you will be asked whether to keep these credentials or Not.

If you already have an existing Steam Account:

Log into your Steam account.
It seems existing steam account holders will have several benefits to use their old account instead of creating a new one.

Stats and achievments earned displayed on Steam Profile.
Achievements earned on Portal 2 PS3 will be unlocked on your Steam profile.
Access to PSN and Steam Friends to play co-op games.
Existing friends list will be available to you chat with on Playstation 3 using Steam Overlay.
How To: Access PS3 Portal 2 From PC
Every Portal 2 copy will come with one-time-use-only code that will enable you to access Playstation 3 Portal 2 on PC.

Note. Each code is unique and non-transferrable, and can only be registered to a single Steam account.

Follow these instructions to redeem this code:

After you have linked your Steam account and your PSN ID, log in to Steam on Windows or Mac. If you do not yet have Steam, download the software here.

On your PC, launch the Steam application and log in to your account. If you created a new Steam account using the Steam Overlay on PlayStation3, select "First time signing into Steam", which will guide you through the first-time Steam login via your PlayStation Network account (you will then be asked if you wish to keep your given account credentials).

Once you have logged in to the account, go to the "Games" menu along the top, choose "Activate a Product on Steam", and enter the key provided on the card included in the game's packaging.
After this key has been activated, the game can be downloaded and played by selecting "Library", and then double-clicking on "Portal 2".


----------



## KittensMewMew

It's going to release around 11PM PST currently.

All this for an hour? Seriously? I'll be sure to laugh at my friends who're getting it at Walmart at 12, because I'll have already been playing for an hour.

ONE HOUR.

I realize it's down from 7am on tuesday, but it's a bit ridiculous to say that Portal is being released "early" due to our efforts. Everyone on the east coast will be asleep when it is released, and 11pm is too late to get started on a new game for those on the west coast.

But that was probably the whole point from the start.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew*


It's going to release around 11PM PST currently.

All this for an hour? Seriously? I'll be sure to laugh at my friends who're getting it at Walmart at 12, because I'll have already been playing for an hour.

ONE HOUR.

I realize it's down from 7am on tuesday, but it's a bit ridiculous to say that Portal is being released "early" due to our efforts. Everyone on the east coast will be asleep when it is released, and 11pm is too late to get started on a new game for those on the west coast.

But that was probably the whole point from the start.


11PM PST is right when I get off work. BWAHAHAHA.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew*


11pm is too late to get started on a new game for those on the west coast.


Speak for yourself! Unemployment has very few benefits, but this is one.

I agree though, all that "work" to get it an hour ahead of people going to BestBuy...


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

Looks like I'll be brain-dead at school tomorrow since I'll be playing Portal 2 all night!


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew;13180126*
> It's going to release around 11PM PST currently.
> 
> All this for an hour? Seriously? I'll be sure to laugh at my friends who're getting it at Walmart at 12, because I'll have already been playing for an hour.
> 
> ONE HOUR.
> 
> I realize it's down from 7am on tuesday, but it's a bit ridiculous to say that Portal is being released "early" due to our efforts. Everyone on the east coast will be asleep when it is released, and 11pm is too late to get started on a new game for those on the west coast.
> 
> *But that was probably the whole point from the start*.


BINGO. I'll be the first to say I love Valve and I have watched them grow since the beginning; but this game, never mind our efforts, was always going to be released on their time, not ours.


----------



## last_exile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;13179964*
> I agree that this was either always planned
> OR
> this was done to support mdnight launches
> 
> OR BOTH LOL
> 
> Does anybody have a clue or wag of how I will get my PC version from the ps3 bonus?


Yeah. When you put your disk into your PS3, you will have to sign up. then, if you're a new steam user, download Steam and click the PS3 owners click here button when it tells you to log in. or, if you're already signed into steam, your game will start download automatically.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Soon, there will be cake.


----------



## Scorpii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


BINGO. I'll be the first to say I love Valve and I have watched them grow since the beginning but this game, never mind our efforts, was always going to be released on their time, not ours.










And we all know what Valve time is like!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Soon, there will be cake.


There better be a damn cake this time, or..

GlaDOS! You got some splainin' to do!


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13179893*
> OFFTOPIC: It's amazing how CS 1.6, an 8 year old game, has as many players playing as CS:S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6 FOREVER!!!


Actually its closer to 10-11 years old.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Just replayed Portal, much faster than first time of 3+ hours







but I am soooooooo ready for Portal 2 now more than ever. I'm waiting to see if they make any new additions to characters or looks otherwise I'm getting started on my custom case build of Portal/Portal 2. Soooo excited for this game! *puts 4 pairs of pants on table* gotta be ready right?


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Easty*


http://segmentnext.com/2011/04/13/po...#ixzz1Jv6BOxtJ

Start Portal 2 on Playstation 3 and press SELECT on your controller to bring up the Steam Overlay. It will prompt you to log into PSN if you arenâ€™t already.

Next, it will ask you log into your existing Steam Account, or create a new one if you donâ€™t have one already.

If you choose to create a new Steam Account:

Name of the account will appear to others same as your PSN ID.
You will need to use the same email address used with your PSN ID

Once you do that, this new Steam Account will be automatically linked to your PSN ID.

Next time, when you log into your Steam Account from PC, you will be asked whether to keep these credentials or Not.

If you already have an existing Steam Account:

Log into your Steam account.
It seems existing steam account holders will have several benefits to use their old account instead of creating a new one.

Stats and achievments earned displayed on Steam Profile.
Achievements earned on Portal 2 PS3 will be unlocked on your Steam profile.
Access to PSN and Steam Friends to play co-op games.
Existing friends list will be available to you chat with on Playstation 3 using Steam Overlay.
How To: Access PS3 Portal 2 From PC
Every Portal 2 copy will come with one-time-use-only code that will enable you to access Playstation 3 Portal 2 on PC.

Note. Each code is unique and non-transferrable, and can only be registered to a single Steam account.

Follow these instructions to redeem this code:

After you have linked your Steam account and your PSN ID, log in to Steam on Windows or Mac. If you do not yet have Steam, download the software here.

On your PC, launch the Steam application and log in to your account. If you created a new Steam account using the Steam Overlay on PlayStation3, select â€œFirst time signing into Steamâ€, which will guide you through the first-time Steam login via your PlayStation Network account (you will then be asked if you wish to keep your given account credentials).

Once you have logged in to the account, go to the â€œGamesâ€ menu along the top, choose â€œActivate a Product on Steamâ€, and enter the key provided on the card included in the gameâ€™s packaging.
After this key has been activated, the game can be downloaded and played by selecting â€œLibraryâ€, and then double-clicking on â€œPortal 2â€.


WOW! Thanks!

Now all I need is PSN to be up


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo*


Actually its closer to 10-11 years old.


That is correct!

1.6
Genre: Action
Release Date: Nov 1, 2000

Source
Genre: Action
Release Date: Nov 1, 2004


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;13180473*
> That is correct!
> 
> 1.6
> Genre: Action
> Release Date: Nov 1, 2000
> 
> Source
> Genre: Action
> Release Date: Nov 1, 2004


And the beta was around a year (oct 1999) before 1.6 went official...i miss 1.3 days....


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

It can't get here any sooner... can it? Legally of course...


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


It can't get here any sooner... can it? Legally of course...


It looks like there are 4 more games to finish work on, so I don't see why it couldn't get here sooner.


----------



## XiCynx

9pm EST would make my night!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedAndBlueNotebook;13180563*
> It looks like there are 4 more games to finish work on, so I don't see why it couldn't get here sooner.


I highly doubt playing the games will actually affect the release. Valve planned to release it at a certain time, and will tweak the outcome so it releases then.


----------



## Maestrotogo

As it stands it should unlock here around 8pm...but thats @HST.


----------



## tpi2007

Wow, now it's getting released at 7:10 a.m. GMT. A few hours ago it was 9:30 a.m.

It seems that each time a game is finished a reasonable amount of time is subtracted.

But from the games that need to be completed, it does not seems people are focusing; they are a bit all over the remaining games. Perhaps it would be faster if everybody, really everybody (well, at least those who have the games, anyway) focused on one game, and then another.


----------



## MaxFTW

Valve set us up... I knew it from day 1 tbh


----------



## Hickeydog

I'm setting my alarm clock for 1:50AM (I'm on Eastern Time) so I can wake up and play PORTAL 2!!!!!! Check and make sure it's unlocked, then go wake up my brother for some epic co-op goodness.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hickeydog*


I'm setting my alarm clock for 1:50AM (I'm on Eastern Time) so I can wake up and play PORTAL 2!!!!!! Check and make sure it's unlocked, then go wake up my brother for some epic co-op goodness.


You'll want to set it for earlier, It's definitely going to be out earlier than that. When Killing Floor finishes, I'm sure it'll shave at LEAST 2 hours off the total time, seeing as Audiosurf was 1 hour and 30 minutes (somewhere near there) and Killing Floor is way harder to finish than Audiosurf.


----------



## Eduardv

So are we expecting it today?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


So are we expecting it today?











Depends on your "today" I'm on GMT time, I'm already on "tomorrow" (aka launch day) LOLOL


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Me and a few friends have chosen to stay up and play it on launch. Predicted ETA is 2 hours 38 minutes from now, 4:11AM GMT.

Can't wait!


----------



## gablain

Wow did you see the Glados instant boot power up ?? The bar is filled !!! Game is launched ! Enjoy guys, see you between two portals









I wish ;(


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Me and a few friends have chosen to stay up and play it on launch. Predicted ETA is 2 hours 38 minutes from now, 4:11AM GMT.

Can't wait!



Where did you get that from ? My [email protected] page says still 5:33 remaining.

Oh, and I hope they have it in sync with the Steam store for practical purposes. At least the counter on the store page still says it will unlock in 14 hours...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


Wow did you see the Glados instant boot power up ?? The bar is filled !!! Game is launched ! Enjoy guys, see you between two portals









I wish ;(


Ha

Ha

Very funny.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Where did you get that from ? My [email protected] page says still 5:33 remaining.


Mine too. That's 8 in the morning, here... Well, acceptable


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13181051*
> Where did you get that from ? My [email protected] page says still 5:33 remaining.
> 
> Oh, and I hope they have it in sync with the Steam store for practical purposes. At least the counter on the store page still says it will unlock in 14 hours...


_Predicted_ ETA.

http://hasportal2launchedyet.com


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain;13181046*
> Wow did you see the Glados instant boot power up ?? The bar is filled !!! Game is launched ! Enjoy guys, see you between two portals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish ;(


Don't do that to me!

I wish too.


----------



## Hickeydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain;13181046*
> Wow did you see the Glados instant boot power up ?? The bar is filled !!! Game is launched ! Enjoy guys, see you between two portals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish ;(


I think my soul died a little when I realized that was a joke.


----------



## gablain

Don't worry guys, the wait will only make the gaming experience more awesome


----------



## Tufelhunden

Man the tators are disappearing fast now!! Literally, as quick as one every second.

Actually seems about like 5 every second. WOW!!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Man the tators are disappearing fast now!! Literally, as quick as one every second.


One every second?! They've been going at ~10 per second for the past x amount of hours.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


_Predicted_ ETA.

http://hasportal2launchedyet.com


I was thinking of asking you that.

It's taking into account the minutes /hours subtracted each time a game is completed then. Makes sense.


----------



## Kaldari

It seems like most people aren't bothered by this whole fiasco.

All this work for barely anything just taints Valve's image in my book. It's pretty much bs.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


One every second?! They've been going at ~10 per second for the past x amount of hours.










I was unaware until I got home as the site didn't display correctly on my phone.

Sorry for stating the obvious.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


It seems like most people aren't bothered by this whole fiasco.

All this work for barely anything just taints Valve's image in my book. It's pretty much bs.


It isn't their fault not enough people idled? They obviously had a much earlier prediction based on the information they had, but clearly 50% or more of the community really didn't care about playing those games.

I suppose if you look at it on the whole, it's nice of them to give us this opportunity. Not many other developers would. We just didn't have enough power.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


It seems like most people aren't bothered by this whole fiasco.

All this work for barely anything just taints Valve's image in my book. It's pretty much bs.


Why? If you bought the games, just for this, blame yourself. However, if you are like me and played the ones you had already, it was just fun.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


It isn't their fault not enough people idled? They obviously had a much earlier prediction based on the information they had, but clearly 50% or more of the community really didn't care about playing those games.

I suppose if you look at it on the whole, it's nice of them to give us this opportunity. Not many other developers would. We just didn't have enough power.


Well north of 1000 people got their golden potatos alone. That's hours and hours from each of those people. Obviously many more have been playing the games as well. Plenty of people have been playing these games. If their predictions were this far off, I guess they need new analysts.

Besides that, Valve could've easily made some real-time modifications to however this works if they really wanted to and adapted for the lower-than-expected turnout, assuming that's even true.

They turned what could have been a really rewarding experience into an obvious money grab.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Why? If you bought the games, just for this, blame yourself. However, if you are like me and played the ones you had already, it was just fun.


I owned the Potato Sack before I even knew about any ARG challenge and like the games. So no, that has nothing to do with my opinion.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

A lot of people are looking at it thinking "oh wow, I bought these games just for a few hours earlier a release?", but you shouldn't really think of it like that. They sold you 13, yes 13 awesome games for Â£24. You really can't complain. The enjoyment you'll get out of those games individually spans much longer than this Portal 2 release stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Well north of 1000 people got their golden potatos alone. That's hours and hours from each of those people. Obviously many more have been playing the games as well. Plenty of people have been playing these games. If their predictions were this far off, I guess they need new analysts.

Besides that, Valve could've easily made some real-time modifications to however this works if they really wanted to and adapted for the lower-than-expected turnout, assuming that's even true.

They turned what could have been a really rewarding experience into an obvious money grab.


Those people were let down by those who owned the games and didn't care about the potatoes and the Portal 2 release. It's a group effort, and when only one person puts in it's no longer a group. The only people we have to blame for not getting it sooner are those who didn't bother helping, not Valve. They gave us the chance.

It just wouldn't have worked if they made it easier half way through.

It's not really a money grab on their behalf because each customer got 13 brilliant games for Â£24. Really, who can complain? That's half the RRP of any modern game.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


A lot of people are looking at it thinking "oh wow, I bought these games just for a few hours earlier a release?", but you shouldn't really think of it like that. They sold you 13, yes 13 awesome games for Â£24. You really can't complain. The enjoyment you'll get out of those games individually spans much longer than this Portal 2 release stuff.


That's moot for many as we already owned the games before this challenge started.

Aside from that, I really don't see what that has to do with many people pouring hours of "work" into something and getting pretty much nothing in return.


----------



## r34p3rex

I wish they would just release it already.. I mean.. the pirates are already playing it, why can't we?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


That's moot for many as we already owned the games before this challenge started.


Then what's your complaint? From a rational standpoint I can understand why you'd be annoyed about the outcome of this situation in general, but they gave us an opportunity and we didn't rise to the challenge. It's not on their backs to make it easier for us to get to the goal, they gave us a set challenge and didn't look back. Those who participated did on the invalid assumption that if they kept a steady involvement they'd get the game earlier, just because they didn't get it as early as they like doesn't mean the blame should be on Valve.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Well north of 1000 people got their golden potatos alone. That's hours and hours from each of those people. Obviously many more have been playing the games as well. Plenty of people have been playing these games. If their predictions were this far off, I guess they need new analysts.

Besides that, Valve could've easily made some real-time modifications to however this works if they really wanted to and adapted for the lower-than-expected turnout, assuming that's even true.

They turned what could have been a really rewarding experience into an obvious money grab.

I owned the Potato Sack before I even knew about any ARG challenge and like the games. So no, that has nothing to do with my opinion.



I'm not sure how to view what Valve did. I mean, it is a little of a coincidence that the game will be released on the day it was supposed to be released, no ?

On the other hand, I have my doubts it would have been possible otherwise.

If Valve released the game early on their store, wouldn't the retailers not like it ? And if they did, would Valve not have to tell the retailers they could also release it early ? I think this would have been a very complicated thing to do given there are hundreds of thousands of stores worldwide. Imagine if every game developer decided to do something like this ? I don't think retailers are going to be checking their e-mail for a word from Valve saying "Hey, you can now put the game on the shelves".

These product launches are normally arranged with a few weeks to spare, it's not within a 5 minute time frame worldwide.

So, yeah, it's kind of a brilliant marketing on Valve's part to promote indie developers (there are some very nice games out there), in the same way they promoted the original Portal by putting it into the Orange Box, but in the end the game couldn't really be released much earlier.

Valve knows very well how much a game sells when it's on sale and how many of those indie games they had already sold before and the playing statistics, it knows very well how many minutes people play games, it knows how many copies of Portal 2 have been per-ordered, and it knows how many minutes people play when they are excited about a new release, so yes, they have all the data they need to make an accurate estimate and make it so that the game will be released on the day it's supposed to. Sure, a few hours earlier, but it's the same day.


----------



## Blk

My portal 2 is updating ?! (~100mb)


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


It's not really a money grab on their behalf because each customer got 13 brilliant games for Â£24. Really, who can complain? That's half the RRP of any modern game.


Whether or not they got the games in return for the money is beside the point.

Valve knew that people would buy the Potato Sack to get it released sooner. If these purchases and participation would've made a noticeable difference, I would just congratulate their marketing team on a job well done with the launch. They made the company more money and satisfied the user base with a very interactive product launch at the same time. But that just isn't the case. They got more people to buy the games alright, but all they did was piss tons of people off in the process. Not rewarding the effort, with the launch pretty much remaining the same, and the Potato Sack being advertised everywhere you look in their client and website makes it an obvious money grab.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


they have all the data they need to make an accurate estimate and make it so that the game will be released on the day it's supposed to. Sure, a few hours earlier, but it's the same day.


What makes you think that there was any actual calculation involved? They didn't have to estimate anything, just tweak the numbers from their end to make the timer fit the release date.

Other than that I agree with you entirely.

Edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


My portal 2 is updating ?! (~100mb)


Likewise, 102.7MB


----------



## staryoshi

I'd rather they have done some sort of Portal 1 marathon instead of trying to boost indie sales. Release the darn game already, I'm done with my Portal 1 re-run


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

This clearly isn't Valves fault. People get scammed daily for CoD DLC and you blame Valve for giving you a good deal on 13 games and a chance (key word, note it down) to get Portal 2 earlier.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I'd rather they have done some sort of Portal 1 marathon instead of trying to boost indie sales. Release the darn game already, I'm done with my Portal 1 re-run










Me too in all fairness. It'd be awesome if they set a "100k people to complete Portal 1 and we release Portal 2" sort of challenge. Much more suitable, although this was fun.


----------



## Black Magix

portal 2 just began updating.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


What makes you think that there was any actual calculation involved? They didn't have to estimate anything, just tweak the numbers from their end to make the timer fit the release date.

Other than that I agree with you entirely.

Edit:

Likewise, 102.7MB



Well, it's just because there is always a smart guy in this modern day and age that goes into the depths of the system, analyses how many people played the game, verifies everything, etc, and in the end cries "foul". Since Valve has the necessary data to make ends meet in the proper way without the possibility of being accused of anything, it's easier for them to take the latter approach and be bullet-proof.

P.S.: Same here, Portal 2 just updated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I'd rather they have done some sort of Portal 1 marathon instead of trying to boost indie sales. Release the darn game already, I'm done with my Portal 1 re-run










It's not very easy to put the words Portal and Marathon in the same sentence.









The first time I played it it took me seven hours (yes, I know, a long time, but I played in one go, without even understanding the concept at first, and throughout the night, until it was day again LOL), and now it's easy to finish it in 3 hours.


----------



## SHNS0

My Steam now shows the achievements, but the game isn't yet playable


----------



## Black Magix

102.7 meg patch


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Potano: GLaDOS Is Stealing Our Spuds
Rock, Paper, Shotgun - [email protected] (Alec Meer)
Okay, what. All this diligent, web-wide meta-potato-harvesting to apparently get Portal 2 unlocked early, and now somethingâ€™s gone all weird, just when the end was in sight. The [email protected] site is showing the work so far seeming being undone at a rate of knots. We donâ€™t know why, we donâ€™t know the result. But we damned well hope people havenâ€™t spent money on a collection of indie games purely because they thought it would win them early access to Portal 2 that they now may not get.
On the other hand 1) the site now lists â€™9 test subjectsâ€™ as having been found and 2) the chaps on the ValveARG site are claiming the G-Man can be seen in the backgroundâ€¦ No. Câ€™mon. Weâ€™re being gamed, right? That oneâ€™s been removed already, which I take to mean it was trolling by someone. Unsurprising, given its lack of subtlety. Additional: the â€™9′ appears to be the ARGâ€™s most successful players being taken to Valve to play the game.


Interesting....


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


This clearly isn't Valves fault. People get scammed daily for CoD DLC and you blame Valve for giving you a good deal on 13 games and a chance (key word, note it down) to get Portal 2 earlier


I'm talking purely about the challenge.. not about the indie games, not about the price they paid for them, not if the price they paid for them was a good deal. None of that has anything to do with the challenge in and of itself.

They issued a challenge. People responded to that challenge in droves. Valve is giving pretty much nothing for completing said challenge. This isn't rocket science here. Saying that not enough people turned out for it is pure speculation at best. The fact that this entire thing just so happens to be coinciding with a midnight launch everywhere for the console versions doesn't help anything.


----------



## SHNS0

"Can't Touch This
Dance in front of a turret blocked by a hard light bridge in co-op"

I LOLD


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



but we damned well hope people haven't spent money on a collection of indie games purely because they thought it would win them early access to portal 2 that they now may not get.


QFT.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


They issued a challenge. People responded to that challenge in droves. Valve is giving pretty much nothing for completing said challenge. This isn't rocket science here. Saying that not enough people turned out for it is pure speculation at best. The fact that this entire thing just so happens to be coinciding with a midnight launch everywhere for the console versions doesn't help anything.


Exactly, it's a challenge. You can't win all of them. At the start I never heard Valve say anything about a guaranteed early release, they just said we _might_ be able to get it released early. Saying that not enough people turned out isn't speculation, it's pure fact. Look at the numbers. You're telling me only 20k people preordered Portal 2? Where are the rest?

I agree that the console midnight launch really doesn't help anything but I really can't stress enough that this was a challenge. There were no guaranteed outcomes or promises of an early release, it was all based on how hard we were prepared to try as a group.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Hey guys, it was all in good fun. Indie developers do deserve some money, they didn't force you to buy the games. I didn't, and I'm still happy with what Valve has done. Chin up and enjoy the early release


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Exactly, it's a challenge. You can't win all of them. At the start I never heard Valve say anything about a guaranteed early release, they just said we _might_ be able to get it released early. Saying that not enough people turned out isn't speculation, it's pure fact. Look at the numbers. You're telling me only 20k people preordered Portal 2? Where are the rest?

I agree that the console midnight launch really doesn't help anything but I really can't stress enough that this was a challenge. There were no guaranteed outcomes or promises of an early release, it was all based on how hard we were prepared to try as a group.


Alright, we'll just say the fact that console users are getting the game at the same time as the people who apparently had their fate in their own hands by participating in this "challenge" and apparently cut 10 hours off *their* launch is pure coincidence.

Sure, that sounds logical.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

All I'm saying is that you shouldn't blame Valve because _you_ participated and wasted _your_ time. Even though it wasn't really a waste of time, it was some awesome easter eggs and great fun.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


"Can't Touch This
Dance in front of a turret blocked by a hard light bridge in co-op"

I LOLD












This one is not exactly funny, but it is interesting:

You Made Your Point
Refuse to solve the first test in Chapter 8


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

I think its release is really soon. Just downloaded another file.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDPhenomX4*


I think its release is really soon. Just downloaded another file.


Mine's not downloading anything....


----------



## Dopamin3

Valve fail. While 360 and PS3 users are thoroughly enjoying their leaked copies from 4-14 (if not earlier, just the first upload date I saw), us PC gamers get screwed. They put up that stupid countdown timer and most people thought it was going to launch early, but it was all just a ploy so people would buy indie games, making Gabe Newell's fat pockets ever fatter. To top it off it's only going to launch an hour or two early, if it all.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Alright, we'll just say the fact that console users are getting the game at the same time as the people who apparently had their fate in their own hands by participating in this "challenge" and apparently cut 10 hours off *their* launch is pure coincidence.

Sure, that sounds logical.


I agree with this. Even if Portal 2 comes out this very second, it's barely even 2 hours earlier than the console folks.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


All I'm saying is that you shouldn't blame Valve because _you_ participated and wasted _your_ time. Even though it wasn't really a waste of time, it was some awesome easter eggs and great fun.


I don't think I wasted my time at all. I enjoyed earning the potatoes. And, as stated twice now, I owned these games before I knew anything about a challenge.

Sure I can blame Valve for a farce of a challenge. They're the ones who organized it, so there's pretty much no one else to blame. It's not like I'm the only one with this opinion. And, as also said, there's no way it releasing alongside the console versions is a coincidence. Let's be realistic here. Don't let your brand loyalty blind you. I'm not saying I dislike Valve. To the contrary. I just think they handled this entire thing the wrong way.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Valve fail. While 360 and PS3 users are thoroughly enjoying their leaked copies from 4-14 (if not earlier, just the first upload date I saw), us PC gamers get screwed. They put up that stupid countdown timer and most people thought it was going to launch early, but it was all just a ploy so people would buy indie games, making Gabe Newell's fat pockets ever fatter. To top it off it's only going to launch an hour or two early, if it all.


Yeah... Leaked copies. I pay 40 bucks for Portal 2 and I end up pirating a leaked version just to play it a few days earlier


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


Mine's not downloading anything....


Same here, second time people said it was patching but i got nothing.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Sure I can blame Valve for a farce of a challenge. They're the ones who organized it, so there's pretty much no one else to blame.


Then why take part?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


It's not like I'm the only one with this opinion. And, as also said, there's no way it releasing alongside the console versions is a coincidence. Let's be realistic here. Don't let your brand loyalty blind you. I'm not saying I dislike Valve. To the contrary. I just think they handled this entire thing the wrong way.


I was never inclined to prefer Valve over any other developer, I just think people are judging this a little rashly. What else do you propose they could've done differently?


----------



## QuicksilverFX

woot 4 hours till launch


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Then why take part?


Why take part?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I was never inclined to prefer Valve over any other developer, I just think people are judging this a little rashly. What else do you propose they could've done differently?


Let me put my thinking cap on. One sec.

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..this is me thinking..uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhh

released the game earlier for the platform that participated in the challenge. Crazy I know.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Then why take part?

I was never inclined to prefer Valve over any other developer, I just think people are judging this a little rashly. What else do you propose they could've done differently?


I believe that the problem is that the "challenge" was a false lead to make people believe that the game would be released earlier progressively, _even if it wasn't fully completely._ In other words - the more people contributed: the earlier it would come out. It turns out, this isn't all exactly true. All that effort - there's about 80% completion, and all we get is maybe an hour earlier release than what it should be.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


All I'm saying is that you shouldn't blame Valve because _you_ participated and wasted _your_ time. Even though it wasn't really a waste of time, it was some awesome easter eggs and great fun.


I don't agree with you on the feasibility of the game being released earlier like I said in a previous post, but I do agree that people shouldn't feel so cheated in the first place.

I only bought three of those games: Super Meat Boy, Amnesia and Killing Floor, because I already wanted them. All of those games were, and still are, on sale, so it's a good deal, if you really want to play them.

I didn't want to play the other games (which doesn't mean I won't buy some of them in the future), so I didn't buy them.

I'm not going to be "forced into playing a game". I read the game descriptions, and I wouldn't buy a game that didn't appeal to me. Valve's initiative gave me the opportunity to consider buying some of those games, which I otherwise wouldn't.

I hope other people only bought games they liked. If they didn't, well, in that case their fury is understandable.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Why take part?









uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..this is me thinking..uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhh

released the game earlier for the platform that participated in the challenge. Crazy I know.


At what point during the challenge do they decide they're going to release it earlier for that platform? Given the entire reason for the challenge existing is that if completed, it releases earlier. I was talking specifically about the challenge, since you seem heart-set on changing some part of it I assumed you'd have a suitable alternative.

EDIT - This will probably never end. We have different opinions. I agree to disagree.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


It's not very easy to put the words Portal and Marathon in the same sentence.









The first time I played it it took me seven hours (yes, I know, a long time, but I played in one go, without even understanding the concept at first, and throughout the night, until it was day again LOL), and now it's easy to finish it in 3 hours.


That's part of the appeal. Most people beat it in under 2 hours. It's fun, it's short, and it ties in to Portal 2 much more than a stupid sack. Plus, they added that bit at the end that connects P1 to the comic. (Which I just found out about







)


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I believe that the problem is that the "challenge" was a false lead to make people believe that the game would be released earlier progressively, _even if it wasn't fully completely._ In other words - the more people contributed: the earlier it would come out. It turns out, this isn't all exactly true. All that effort - there's about 80% completion, and all we get is maybe an hour earlier release than what it should be.


I agree with this completely. As I stated hours and pages ago, it wouldn't have mattered with 1 million people hit up each game one at at time, this was always going to be released on their time.







Oh well, Portal 2 soon!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


At what point during the challenge do they decide they're going to release it earlier for that platform? Given the entire reason for the challenge existing is that if completed, it releases earlier. I was talking specifically about the challenge, since you seem heart-set on changing some part of it I assumed you'd have a suitable alternative.


So what you're implying is they moved the console release back to midnight because it just so happens that we'll be completing our challenge at that time?

Sure, we'll go with that too.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


So what you're implying is they moved the console release back to midnight because it just so happens that we'll be completing our challenge at that time?

Sure, we'll go with that too.


When did I ever say that?









At what point do they ever "move console releases back to midnight". Aren't midnight console releases are entirely up to the retailer?


----------



## gooddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


So what you're implying is they moved the console release back to midnight because it just so happens that we'll be completing our challenge at that time?

Sure, we'll go with that too.


....or, it was always going to be released at midnight regardless. And all of the progress bars are not highly correlated with actual effort.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


When did I ever say that?








At what point do they ever "move console releases back to midnight". Aren't midnight console releases are entirely up to the retailer?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *you*

At what point during the challenge do they decide they're going to release it earlier for that platform? Given the entire reason for the challenge existing is that if completed, it releases earlier. I was talking specifically about the challenge, since you seem heart-set on changing some part of it I assumed you'd have a suitable alternative.




You didn't say it, but that's what you implied. I said they should've released it earlier for the platform that completed the challenge and had this apparent time shaved from their release. You disagreed with my platform segregation, so you must think the console launches were adjusted to when the challenges are done. Either the entire challenge was a farce and made no difference for the game's midnight launch, or the console times were moved back to match us. It's one or the other. It can't be both.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gooddog*


....or, it was always going to be released at midnight regardless. And all of the progress bars are not highly correlated with actual effort.


Yeah, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I give up. Lets talk about Portal.


----------



## Nova.

Sweet, my patch finished downloading a few hours ago. Ready to go!!!

Who is pumped!!!?


----------



## tpi2007

I think you guys are missing the point.

The challenge is not a farce, but Valve played it very well. Come on, you guys know Valve, they take their time and do things properly.

And with the vast amount of information they have of sales and game playing statistics over the years, they knew very well what goals to set and make sure that unless something truly out of the ordinary happened (for such a special occasion, as they also have lots of data from games sold with discounts, and special game releases and whatnot), then the game would get released the day it was meant to.

So, yes, technically it was possible, but in reality it wasn't. Valve knows their community very well. They know our behavior. They have all the data.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I've not got this 102MB patch everyone is talking about?


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Sweet, my patch finished downloading a few hours ago. Ready to go!!!

Who is pumped!!!?

















I am so ready









Waiting for the unlock







hope we an pÂ´lay it a few hours


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I've not got this 102MB patch everyone is talking about?


Restart steam


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I've not got this 102MB patch everyone is talking about?


You check Steam downloads? Heck, I did not even notice it until it said it had completed. I was too busy playing Battlefield


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


You check Steam downloads? Heck, I did not even notice it until it said it had completed. I was too busy playing Battlefield










Lol, I checked a few times but I've not got anything. Oddly enough I've got small updates for a bunch of other games though.

Oh wait, restarting Steam worked.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

I am really hoping that Glados takes it easy on us _intoxicated_ EST people


----------



## Hickeydog

3 hours left? Screw it. I'm getting some sleep. Set the alarm for 3 hours.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hickeydog*


3 hours left? Screw it. I'm getting some sleep. Set the alarm for 3 hours.


1.5hrs based on HP2LY.







I'm guessing a midnight release for us DL folks as well.









If I am not mistaken, that would be a first (12AM EST release) even for Valve. I have a HUGE Steam list and I always hated waiting into the day for the unlock when some people were already playing. Oh well, they have to reinstall their games after a reformat, I move *a* folder. LOL


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hickeydog*


3 hours left? Screw it. I'm getting some sleep. Set the alarm for 3 hours.


3 hours and 26 minutes to be more precise. Sleep well!

Meanwhile I'm going to replace the reference cooler on my GTX480 with the Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme Plus. See ya all in a while!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


1.5hrs based on HP2LY.







I'm guessing a midnight release for us DL folks as well.









If I am not mistaken, that would be a first (12AM EST release) even for Valve. I have a HUGE Steam list and I always hated waiting into the day for the unlock when some people were already playing. Oh well, they have to reinstall their games after a reformat, I move *a* folder. LOL


same. but you dont always have to reinstall after a format.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Super Meat Boy and Killing Floor are almost done. Ought to give us an hour a piece (even more!), resulting in 1 hour left on the timer.


----------



## Kaldari

That update may be the same one that came out yesterday. Some people may just now be opening Steam since then.

It isn't. I just got the update too.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Super Meat Boy and Killing Floor are almost done. Ought to give us an hour a piece (even more!), resulting in 1 hour left on the timer.


Please god,hear this man

Thank you.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Killing Floor and Super Meat Boy will be finished within the next hour, then it's all up to Amnesia and Defense Grid.

But.. every game takes 50 minutes off the timer, right?

So, in an hour the timer will show 2:17, minus 2x50min = 37 minutes.

So an hour and 37 minutes? That's my guesstimate.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Killing Floor and Super Meat Boy will be finished within the next hour, then it's all up to Amnesia and Defense Grid.



All we need is KIlling floor and super meat boy


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Well I'm still idling Killing Floor, I hope you all are too. I can't wait to play Portal.


----------



## iGustopher

We are turning the focus to Amnesia, just in case we need all of the games completed for the early release. Go go go!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I'm gonna stick with Killing Floor, I'd much rather get this finished than move onto something else.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Expanding candidate pool...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Code:


Code:


20:00 - Preliminary lethality assessment complete
20:00 - Results inconclusive
20:00 - Expanding candidate pool

What does it mean?!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Code:


Code:


20:00 - Preliminary lethality assessment complete
20:00 - Results inconclusive
20:00 - Expanding candidate pool

What does it mean?!


that....we're the "expanded candidate pool"







?


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Code:


Code:


20:00 - Preliminary lethality assessment complete
20:00 - Results inconclusive
20:00 - Expanding candidate pool

What does it mean?!


Double rainbow
OMYGAWD OMYGAWD


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Candidate pool? More test subjects (the 9 people)?


----------



## Black Magix

more people are in the game now. a lot of users on my friends list just lit up portal 2


----------



## Cyclonicks

*** I'm working lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

yea, two friends on my list are playing it.... GRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Xealot

I'm guessing the are letting in folks with all of their potatos?

I think I will go to sleep and play it tomorrow since I have none.


----------



## ChronoBodi

does my 7 potatoes count?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Valve fail. While 360 and PS3 users are thoroughly enjoying their leaked copies from 4-14 (if not earlier, just the first upload date I saw), us PC gamers get screwed.


I don't think you can blame Valve for there being leaked copies out there before launch, in fact I bet Valve are even more pissed off about this than you.

So no, there was no intentional "lets screw PC gamers" going on that basis

Edit: However that counts as an internet fail. Posted about an hour ago and my internet went down, when it came back my post came in here...


----------



## SimplyTheBest

So where can you go to play this game first? Steam is reporting it unlocking in 11 hours. I prefer 3 which [email protected] is stating..


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


I'm guessing the are letting in folks with all of their potatos?

I think I will go to sleep and play it tomorrow since I have none.


I've had all of mine since early yesterday and can't play. Not sure what the deal is with early unlocks.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

The timer is only affected by actual game play use. Having your games idling will not contribute to the early launch if what I read earlier was correct.


----------



## Blk

Active test subjects 54


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


The timer is only affected by actual game play use. Having your games idling will not contribute to the early launch if what I read earlier was correct.


How is the client able to differ between gameplay and idling?


----------



## Cyclonicks

54 test subjects


----------



## Bobicon

How do you check how many potatoes you have?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I've had all of mine since early yesterday and can't play. Not sure what the deal is with early unlocks.


I would imagine that more than 63 people got all of them, so maybe it was the first x number of people to get them? Or based on when you got them? Or just Valve messing around again.

I doubt we will get an answer in the next 3 hours, and after that I doubt we will care.


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


How do you check how many potatoes you have?


They're in your profile, near your avatar, if you have any.


----------



## last_exile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


How do you check how many potatoes you have?


Your profile.


----------



## Nighthawkcb650

This is what my [email protected] says...


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Super Meat Boy is done.


----------



## Blk

01:22 left


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blk*


01:22 left


go go go


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


Active test subjects 54



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


I would imagine that more than 63 people got all of them, so maybe it was the first x number of people to get them? Or based on when you got them? Or just Valve messing around again.

I doubt we will get an answer in the next 3 hours, and after that I doubt we will care.


Yes, close to 2,000 people have gotten them all.

From the news section of the launch wiki:

Quote:



The number of Active Test Subjects jumps to 54. Several Golden Potato holders report they are not included. Commandhat reports that their Portal 2 is unlocked.


It appears random, but who knows.


----------



## XiCynx

Super Meat Boy DONE; Killing Floor DONE in like... 10 minutes I'm guessing


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

The number of active test subjects just dropped from 63 to 56.


----------



## Septagon

Anyone notice the auxiliary power down at the bottom of the page dropping like a stone? Too many pages to flip through and check.


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedAndBlueNotebook*


The number of active test subjects just dropped from 63 to 54.


To me it appears as 56. Maybe it's random or something.


----------



## Eduardv

1: 17 to goooooooooooooooo


----------



## Phaedrus2129

One hour and fifteen minutes! SMB took a big chunk out!


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


To me it appears as 56. Maybe it's random or something.


My bad, I meant 56. But I could've sworn it said 63 a couple minutes ago.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Midnight launch here we come...it never mattered what we did.









And I still have the 24oz reserve brews ready!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im so glad I created this thread nice area for all of us to focus on the excitement steam forums are to trolly. I think killing floor will put us over the top, and be playing portal!!!

Edit: killing floor took only 5min off?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


One hour and fifteen minutes! SMB took a big chunk out!


By this estimate it'll be done any minute, when KF finishes..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


Midnight launch here we come...it never mattered what we did.










It did.. at this rate aren't we getting it several hours early?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


By this estimate it'll be done any minute, when KF finishes..


KF is done...only took off 5 minutes. Sry.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


By this estimate it'll be done any minute, when KF finishes..

It did.. at this rate aren't we getting it several hours early?


Its done, no time change...


----------



## GingerJohn

Aaaaaand Killing Floor took 5 mins off the timer.

Why is there a swear filter on OCN?


----------



## Blk

What the hell it decreased only like 5 minutes???


----------



## jjsoviet

Killing Floor finished, only took 5-6 minutes' worth of the ETA.

Come on guys, don't wuss out on Amnesia! Abandon your fears for just this time!


----------



## yksas

Wat?


----------



## Eduardv

Killing floor is complete

No reduction in countdown though


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

DAMN YOU KILLING FLOOR, DAMN YOOUUUU!

/wrists


----------



## StyleCore

When this game releases, this forum will die.
(At least for a couple of hours)


----------



## Epona

Killing Floor finished!


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

At the current rate, the release is scheduled for 9:37pm PST. Killing Floor finished, but I don't see any less time. And the active test subjects went up to 61.


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stylecore*


when this game releases, this forum will die.
(at least for a couple of hours)

















of course


----------



## Septagon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


It did.. at this rate aren't we getting it several hours early?


9 hours early apparently.


----------



## Kaldari

And killing floor took more people than any of them. Yeah, the effort:reward ratio seems pretty linear to me. *cough*


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Killing Floor took off 5 minutes. We got trolled.


----------



## cordawg92

Did they not count killing floor to be complete? It is still at 1 hour and 7 minutes...


----------



## canoners

What!? The timer only decreases by 3 minutes


----------



## XiCynx

Killing Floor finished... and the time went down by 4 minutes... 4 MINUTES!

I is saddened...


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Are you serious killing floor was the game with the most owners and it took off 5 minutes??!?!?!?!?! Whhhattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt so maaddd


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedAndBlueNotebook*


At the current rate, the release is scheduled for 9:37pm PST. Killing Floor finished, but I don't see any less time. And the active test subjects went up to 61.


Yeah, whats up with that no time reduction.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Glados your robotic ass is mine, in the name of science.

....you monster.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Would be funny if it was a double april's fool and we preordered ep.3 haha

Well I can dream right??


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StyleCore*


When this game releases, this forum will die.
(At least for a couple of hours)


Yep. Free "What the %*Â£$# were you thinking?" points for anyone who posts for a few hours after release


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


Yep. Free "What the %*Â£$# were you thinking?" points for anyone who posts for a few hours after release










I'm totally going to get in on some of those points just out of spite.


----------



## Hawk777th

We got trolled hard!


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


Would be funny if it was a double april's fool and we preordered ep.3 haha

Well I can dream right??


DON'T YOU TAKE PORTAL 2 AWAY FROM ME.

That would be mean.


----------



## Strat79

KF only taking off that little time further leads to theory that this was going to be released at a certain time no matter what we done. Probably midnight EST.


----------



## Eduardv

Our hopes are inj defense grid i suppose


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


Would be funny if it was a double april's fool and we preordered ep.3 haha

Well I can dream right??


I would actually complain.. I want Portal 2 much more than Episode 3, I'm not a Half Life guy.









I actually agree with some of the stuff Kaldari and the other guys said earlier. KF taking off 5 minutes just then kinda summarises that they wanted this to coincide with the midnight release. Sad, but true.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

hours spent on killing floor to have 5min taken off. Biggest punking ever wheres ashton.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


hours spent on killing floor to have 5min taken off. Biggest punking ever wheres ashton.


Calling in a hit. bee are bee


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Ugggggggggggghhhhhhhhh sooo maaddd


----------



## XiCynx

Active Test Subjects... 65


----------



## gerickjohn

1 Hour Left.


----------



## XiCynx

12:30est


----------



## ChickenInferno

The potatoes won't run out before the game launches at this rate (in case anyone cares).

I calculated at the present rate of depletion it would take 117mins for them to run out. (500potatoes/43seconds) (as of like 5mins ago)


----------



## Kaldari

I wonder how many people are freaking out right now trying to get their last few potatoes because they got a late start.

%*#!
%*#!
%*#!
%*#!
%*#!


----------



## XiCynx

I think we're going to run out of potatoes before the time limit is reached! :O Catasrophe!

edit: Ninja'd bout the taters


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


I think we're going to run out of potatoes before the time limit is reached! :O Catasrophe!

edit: Ninja'd about the taters


Make strategies and get scared FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## XiCynx

Active Test Subjects.. 82


----------



## ShadoX

Shes stealing our potatoes !!!!! Noooooo

I dare say the rate of potato consumption won't be linear, it'll probably accelerate as it gets closer to 0

On the up side, I've got something to do this arvo after work!


----------



## Eduardv

Less than an hour,final countdown!


----------



## Kaldari

91 people viewing this thread.

This is madness!

..

Madness?


----------



## Sirrush

L>Someone to gift me portal 2 So I can play it tonight!


----------



## Scrumptious

Exactly 1 hour left until launch.....holy shhhhhh


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadoX*


Shes stealing our potatoes !!!!! Noooooo

I dare say the rate of potato consumption won't be linear, it'll probably accelerate as it gets closer to 0

On the up side, I've got something to do this arvo after work!


Still linear. Just rechecked and still 500p/43s


----------



## StyleCore

I want to be a test subject. =(


----------



## Dhalmel

GLaDOS: This isn't madness, this is stupidity.


----------



## Blk

Am I the only one always checking my steam library to see if portal 2 is still locked?


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


91 people viewing this thread.

This is madness!

..

Madness?


...for science. You monster.

That will be my quote tomorrow to every customer. "I'll get those malicious items off by today "Tod"...for science. You monster."


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


The potatoes won't run out before the game launches at this rate (in case anyone cares).

I calculated at the present rate of depletion it would take 117mins for them to run out. (500potatoes/43seconds) (as of like 5mins ago)


Yep, the rate hasn't changed since 11:20 today when I started measuring it. Average of 10.9 / s, elapsing at 22:34.

Yes I am that sad, but in my defence....








Portal 2!


----------



## XiCynx

GLaDOS: Silly Humans, Tricks are.... oh wait...

.................................................. ..... ERROR: CNC ERROR: CORRUPTION UNPACKING P0RTAL2 FILES.............................RECALCULATING LAUNCH SEQUENCE.................


----------



## Dimaggio1103

anything I should change in OP after launch? Or just let a mod delete it?


----------



## Eduardv

Checkin Memory.......... 2000 Terabytes Detected OK!
CPU Check............ Intel Armaggedon 3000 Gigahertzz detected... initializing.. OK!


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


anything I should change in OP after launch? Or just let a mod delete it?


Just put RELEASED in the title, imo.


----------



## Kaldari

Loop this until launch.

  
 You Tube


----------



## XiCynx

Yea, no need to delete it, Epic thread will stay Epic f.o.r.e.v.e.r.


----------



## Spritanium

Goddammit, preload faster ;_;


----------



## Septagon

Would it be unfair to say that this is the most stalked news piece on this site?


----------



## Eduardv

The only thing that can beat this thread is Diablo 3 and Battlefield 3 release days.


----------



## dezshiz

Overall, this has been a really smart campaign by Gabe.

@Eduardv
Episode 3 release date begs to differ


----------



## Septagon

80+ Test subjects? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ya I think ill just update the OP. Not bad for my first news peice.lol


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Goddammit, preload faster ;_;


Oh man, that would suck.

Game purchased: Check
Game released: Check
Game downloaded: 5h 32m remaining...


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


*Goddammit*, preload faster ;_;


We'll let that one slide human, for science.

...

You monster.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Dimaggio you could gather stats for the OP, like amount of time played on each game, first to finish, last to finish, etc. All the stats should be available when this is finished. Valve might release them.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


We'll let that one slide human, for science.

...

You monster.


lol


----------



## mattlyall06

82 test subjects. 
this guys is decryptingplaying:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1847243
http://i.imgur.com/NUc3X.jpg
http://tinychat.com/testsubjecthere


----------



## 7ranslucen7

The sad part is, the wifey just told me I can't play without her... she's going to bed now.I can't play till tomorrow, my counter just reset


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Septagon*


80+ Test subjects? Anyone else seeing this?


Just like the "countdown" they can put whatever they want. It tricks us....for science.

You monster.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Septagon*


80+ Test subjects? Anyone else seeing this?


Yes, 88.

(I'm replacing the stock cooler on my main rig's GTX480 but I'm still here logged into my P4 legacy system, checking out when Portal 2 will be released







)


----------



## Ducky

Damn you lot for making me buy this







I hope to hell I can afford groceries next week


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


The sad part is, the wifey just told me I can't play without her... she's going to bed now.I can't play till tomorrow, my counter just reset










Destroy that idea, for science.

You monster.

okay okay im done


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Dimaggio you could gather stats for the OP, like amount of time played on each game, first to finish, last to finish, etc. All the stats should be available when this is finished. Valve might release them.


Good Idea +rep for you sir


----------



## Sirrush

Blah, why'd they have to hype it so much? I wanna play it so bad now, but I really can't afford to buy it/do not have access to a credit card to buy the PC version.

Also, Valve is one company I will always either buy outright or not get at all *ahem*


----------



## Kaldari

This just in from the gold potato group.. (so don't blame me if it's wrong)

Everyone who got the 36 potatoes before launch gets the Valve Complete Pack free. Sucks I already have 90% of those games.









Maybe I can sell them off.


----------



## Scrumptious

The counter reset to to an additional week before it launches when it was an hour awhile ago?....and theres strange robotic cackling in the background when I open up steam...anyone else getting this?


----------



## Tech-Boy

I am sooooo excited! Can't wait. Off play GTA IV for 46min


----------



## Spritanium

50% done. Come on.

I'm going to be so pissed if it's released before I'm done preloading it.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Good Idea +rep for you sir


Why thankyou. I'm sure everyone will help you gather stats by Tuesday night, seeing as we'll be too busy playing Portal 24/7.

You guys need to find your co-op partner!


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

92 test subjects


----------



## Eduardv

Run the cat until portal 2 unlocks

http://nyan.cat/


----------



## gerickjohn

Test subjects refer to the amount of people playing, the Infected ones were the first to play, Now i'm thinking Valve employees and some ARG Members are playing too. I was drooling over their Steam statuses last night.. "In-Game Portal 2"


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


Run the cat until portal 2 unlocks

http://nyan.cat/


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, my eardrums!


----------



## ShazBo

Decrypting game files now!!!!!


----------



## Kaldari

Well the Valve pack is already under half price at $80 ($180 separately). Even if I half it again when I sell it, that will have paid for Portal 2. So essentially I'm getting Portal 2 free for getting the potatoes.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

There is a theory that the amount of time between game computation finishing is some how proportional to the amount of time we get knocked off. Hence why killing floor only knocked off 5min.


----------



## Strat79

If you got into the stats link on the main steam page in a browser, it shows 182 people playing it currently. Not sure how accurate that is though.

Edit: up to over 200 now.


----------



## Epona

Oh my goodness. I think because I got the Golden Potato I got the full Valve Complete Pack for free and Portal 2. WHAT IS THIS?!


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Oh my goodness. I think because I got the Golden Potato I got the full Valve Complete Pack for free and Portal 2. WHAT IS THIS?!


someone else got this on the steam forums, with the same thing. lucky!


----------



## canoners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Oh my goodness. I think because I got the Golden Potato I got the full Valve Complete Pack for free and Portal 2. WHAT IS THIS?!


I thought it's just the complete pack?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Oh my goodness. I think because I got the Golden Potato I got the full Valve Complete Pack for free and Portal 2. WHAT IS THIS?!


Congrats! :O


----------



## Epona

Portal 2 appeared on my account as well, I don't know how that works... but oh well.


----------



## jjsoviet

Forty. Minutes.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Portal 2 appeared on my account as well, I don't know how that works... but oh well.


To all the Steam haters...you're not going to get this kind of treatment with disks!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

The other guy who got all 36 taters on here should check his gift passes I bet he got another copy of portal 2.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Portal 2 appeared on my account as well, I don't know how that works... but oh well.


Are you friggin serious!?

Quote:



97 test subjects. It appears Portal 2 has unlocked for *all* Golden Potato holders.


... Regret...


----------



## Epona

Unfortunately I pre-ordered the game from Amazon, so I don't have it downloaded. It already unlocked for me. Fail. >_<


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


To all the Steam haters...you're not going to get this kind of treatment with disks!










Says the guy hating on Steam a while back! Grats Epona!


----------



## Eduardv

Play Defense Grid cmon!


----------



## Septagon

So are these potatoes actually being removed or is it just another prank?


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


Play Defense Grid cmon!


To knock off 2 minutes? ...naaaaah


----------



## canoners

Should've bought the potato sack and get all potatoes.


----------



## Force9000

36mins, and 97 test subjects!
But i bought it today, so its still another hour for me t finish downloading it


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Septagon*


So are these potatoes actually being removed or is it just another prank?


Glados is "consuming" them to overclock.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Unfortunately I pre-ordered the game from Amazon, so I don't have it downloaded. It already unlocked for me. Fail. >_<


Cancel Pre-order or giveaway!


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Says the guy hating on Steam a while back! Grats Epona!


Says who?














I live and die by Steam bro. I am one of the early adopters back in '04.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

<-----Feeling massive regret for not getting all the potatos when I had a chance. Lazyness strikes again.


----------



## Septagon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


Glados is "consuming" them to overclock.


Yeah but does it actually relate to people's potatoes being revoked?


----------



## trevorb05

351?!!!!


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

351 Test subjects!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

351 test subjects....more regret.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Septagon*


Yeah but does it actually relate to people's potatoes being revoked?


From what I've read, Potatoes arent being revoked, they're being hidden.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trevorb05*


351?!!!!


Confirmed

351 subjects detected!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Maybe they will release it early to make up for our sadness


----------



## Eduardv

Run the cat , run the cat

http://nyan.cat/


----------



## IzninjaFTW

707

sadness

This is the most depressing game release ever.


----------



## trevorb05

707!!!


----------



## XiCynx

707!!!


----------



## Force9000

707 test subjects!!!!


----------



## jjsoviet

The numbers are dwindling! D: Someone get on Defense Grid now!!!


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


Confirmed

351 subjects detected!


I see 707!


----------



## mattlyall06

707 test subjects

LESS THAN 30 MIN!!!!


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


I see 707!


Yeah i now see 707 !

The snow ball has rolled out!


----------



## UberN00B

brillant marketing by valve on getting recognition for indie game developers.. to be honest though, Portal should have been released at 12am like prior releases


----------



## Septagon

I hope that active subject thing or the whole site goes down once it's released, the counter will break if it isn't.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

lol 96 people viewing this thread







Are valve still teasing?


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


lol 96 people viewing this thread







Are valve still teasing?


Yeah lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hopefully its activating based on collection of potatos so ill get it 3mins early with my 8 taters collected.lol


----------



## Eduardv

Defense grid almost done!


----------



## Strat79

Will the pre-load button turn to Play automatically or we have to restart steam?


----------



## Blk

I will be happy if my 2 taters give me a 2 minutes earlier unlock


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Are you able to pre-load this game on Steam? And will it be playable in 30minutes as well?


----------



## yksas

1119!


----------



## Force9000

1119


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Are you able to pre-load this game on Steam? And will it be playable in 30minutes as well?


I'm already preloaded. So, yes.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Are you able to pre-load this game on Steam? And will it be playable in 30minutes as well?


Yes,you are able to preload it,it is supposed to be unlocked in 25 mins .


----------



## trevorb05

1119


----------



## Eduardv

1119 subjects detected!


----------



## allweatherboy

im sure people would love like 5 minutes from defense grid like there was for killing floor


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Someone should create a sig for people who participated in the ARG and received some potato's...maybe dumb idea just thinking aloud.


----------



## ShazBo

Decrypting takes forever, 32% so far







.

Edit, done now, time to play







.


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Someone should create a sig for people who participated in the ARG and received some potato's...maybe dumb idea just thinking aloud.


I agree


----------



## yksas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShazBo*


Decrypting takes forever, 32% so far







.


just be glad you already are....


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

promoting indie games to sell one major title...? That's ingenious.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yksas*


just be glad you already are....


25 min headstart


----------



## allweatherboy

sucks for us that got it on ps3 lol but i did help out what i could by playing killing floor for all of you I helped what i could im predicting a current players for this like triple or double the strike numbers


----------



## Epona

Dangit, I would be one of those subjects if I had the darn game downloaded...

Also, I only got gift copies of HL2 and EP1... I feel like that's pretty lame. They should work on that.

If they ever amend the situation... MASSIVE FREEBIE.


----------



## Hawk777th

1119!


----------



## Strat79

1219 in game according to stats page. Keeps climbing, actually higher number than the test subjects.


----------



## trevorb05

1443


----------



## yksas

1443


----------



## Hawk777th

1443 Number seems to be updating slow!


----------



## Eduardv

1443 subjects detected!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

<20 minutes!


----------



## Force9000

1443


----------



## SimplyTheBest

This release is very exciting. All the early reviews are in the high 90's and the first really sucked me in. Especially when the test chambers started "opening" up


----------



## Eduardv

Defense grid almost doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dimaggio1103

That would be funny if it got to zero and the rest of us still had to wait till tommorow................wait no that would suck.


----------



## UNOE

this is so hype.... Can't wait


----------



## IzninjaFTW

1746


----------



## Force9000

1746


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


this is so hype.... Can't wait


No doubt! Half inebriated at this point...let me play!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


That would be funny if it got to zero and the rest of us still had to wait till tommorow................wait no that would suck.


I dont have anything but my integrated 8800GT until my lightning comes tomorrow lol! Gonna hope it works!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

1746


----------



## Eduardv

101 active viewers in the thread,this is going nuts!


----------



## Kaldari

Wow.. I step away for a few minutes and there are 8 new pages here and I can play Portal 2 now. =)


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

1746


----------



## Tufelhunden

Where are folks seeing the test subjects?


----------



## Bloodcore

1746


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Where are folks seeing the test subjects?


http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*


brillant marketing by valve on getting recognition for indie game developers.. to be honest though, Portal should have been released at 12am like prior releases


Valve is around here parts, it's only around 9.30pm still.


----------



## Skripka

"This game will unlock" banner removed from Steam P2 listing!


----------



## Eduardv

1746 god damnit!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Woot! for 100+ in my thread!!!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

http://hasportal2launchedyet.com/lighter.html

WTH?


----------



## XiCynx

Amnesia is FLYING!


----------



## Strat79

Mine is unlocking now!


----------



## PointBlank

any else notice that the potatoes keep resetting?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I'm literally about to cream my pants.


----------



## Force9000

i think you can play portal now, the unlock banner is off


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Mine is unlocking now!


brb going to hack account.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Unlocked for me








VERIFYING UUGH


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Force9000*


i think you can play portal now, the unlock banner is off


Not yet for me!


----------



## allweatherboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PointBlank*


any else notice that the potatoes keep resetting?


that means the cpus are being overclocked its supposed to happen


----------



## trevorb05

Finally!!!!!


----------



## Strat79

35% decrypting. Going fairly fast though. Probably 5-8 minutes left.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Force9000*


i think you can play portal now, the unlock banner is off


Not yet. My Preload is still locked.


----------



## GreenArchon

Yes... decrypting files!


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Decrypting!


----------



## Hawk777th

Decrypting woot!


----------



## Bloodcore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Force9000*


i think you can play portal now, the unlock banner is off


I'm currently decrypting files.


----------



## Blk

Decrypting!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenArchon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Not yet. My Preload is still locked.


Restart Steam.


----------



## mattlyall06

Decryption!!!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Well gentlemen, it's been a fun ride. See you all on the other side.


----------



## KittensMewMew

Less than 4 minutes, because Defense Grid is gonna finish.


----------



## Force9000

3minssss!!!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

3 mins


----------



## jjsoviet

THREE MINUTES

One final effort, gentlemen.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Decrypting!! YES!!!!


----------



## Bloodcore

Defence Grid finished. 2 Minutes left.

Amnesia will finish too.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

But will amnesia finish?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenArchon*


Restart Steam.


Thx!


----------



## Strat79

Done, Playing! Small download then played, yay


----------



## Tufelhunden

Woot decrypting now!!


----------



## Eduardv

Portal 2 unlockedddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## gerickjohn

2 minutes!!!


----------



## XiCynx

IVJV;HQI;JKCRNVBPARIYNTH983I4VahhahahahhahdahfashF ahfhASDIOFHASE'O GHARHG

DECRYPTING!


----------



## Hawk777th

Needs to go faster lol!


----------



## Blk

Well people, goodbye :3


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*


But will amnesia finish?


All computations complete. Decrypting here.


----------



## justarealguy

Decrypt option available in steam client.


----------



## r34p3rex

Imma firing mah portals


----------



## jjsoviet

*And so it begins.*


----------



## Force9000

sfhdfrhnjweht34iht34!!!!!!!!#[email protected]#t5nh34u5y!!!!! UNLOCKED AND LAUNCHING!!!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

AMNESIA IS DONE. GOOD RUN COMRADES

Why does validation of files take so long


----------



## Tech-Boy

Files Decrypting!!! Goodbye world


----------



## Bloodcore

*COUNTDOWN FINISHED.*

Aww, my decrypting is stuck at 14%


----------



## Spritanium

Still at 73%

**** my life


----------



## Dimaggio1103

see ya all 2morow....


----------



## IzninjaFTW

How long does validation take?


----------



## Intresting Enough

**** has hit the ceiling.


----------



## XiCynx

I didn't have to validate... just decrypting


----------



## last_exile

Nice new storefront page on Steam...


----------



## XiCynx

GLaDOS Crashed! omgomgomg


----------



## Bloodcore

21:29 - Boot sequence complete
21:29 - Commence testing


----------



## Ducky

Just remember folks..

THE CAKE IS A LIE!


----------



## Anth0789

Restart steam guys its decrypting.


----------



## MeeMoo220

Steam says available now. Game says Preload.

e_e


----------



## gerickjohn

Decrypting! ****.


----------



## Zackcy

Decrypting it's out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpi2007

It's here!


----------



## Evil-Jester

anyone else slow decrypting???


----------



## dezshiz

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1847359

SKINS For sale


----------



## jadawgis732

zero


----------



## MeeMoo220

Decrypting is sooo slowwww.


----------



## Aeloi

epic thread. decrypting now.


----------



## Mako0312

Is Steam crashing from everyone downloading this?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

WHY DON'T YOU JUST WORK, STEAM!!!!!111ONE

caps


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeMoo220*


Decrypting is sooo slowwww.


Yup. 32%.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeloi*


epic thread.










Well thank you.


----------



## Hanjin

66% Decrypted


----------



## Bloodcore

Just finished decrypting.

Time for some Portals!


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Yup. 32%.


32% here too with the really fast 1.5 black and the SSD
















More of this,







, and then Portal I guess...


----------



## dracotonisamond

trolled with 61.9MB patch...


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I keep disconnecting from Steam and it's stuck at 14%. Grrrrrr


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


32% here too with the really fast 1.5 black and the SSD
















More of this,







, and then Portal I guess...


32% here with an 8 thread CPU and a Spinpoint F3


----------



## PointBlank

Well I'm going to get the disk for this one, taking a trip to Frys tomorrow


----------



## Zackcy

32% hurry the **** up!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeeMoo220

Was stuck at 12% for like 3 minutes. Now at 13%..


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

32% damnit. GO FASTER!


----------



## tpi2007

Dimaggio1103, here is a screenshot for posterity!


----------



## Spritanium

So, the download was at 75%, my internet stopped working for a second, I restarted steam to get it to start downloading again, and now it's decrypting all of a sudden.

Let me guess, the game is going to be horribly corrupted or something?


----------



## CallsignVega

Playing it now. Its working great with Quad-SLI.


----------



## LemonSlice

GLaDOS is being decrypted... 22%


----------



## Septagon

So anyone up for some multiplayer later this week, my friends irl aren't cool enough for Portal 2.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Playing it now. Its working great with Quad-SLI.










First your 11k+ rig, now your Portal 2 boasting........I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YOU







!


----------



## FiX

Mine decided to get another 4gb of files.... dammit steam....


----------



## X-Nine

hurray for slow-ass decrypting. Was the same with Left4Dead2. I've been stuck at 32% for 10 minutes. *sigh*


----------



## MeeMoo220

OMG 24% finally!


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


hurray for slow-ass decrypting. Was the same with Left4Dead2. I've been stuck at 32% for 10 minutes. *sigh*


Same.
Edit: moving!


----------



## Zackcy

Stealh Pyros is already playing


----------



## ryanrenolds08

HOLY SMOKES! Compared to all the force-fed console footage this game is B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## Elite GunnerX

Omg its out!!


----------



## dracotonisamond

incomplete installation of portal 2 (10)
valves description of this error.

Quote:



Incomplete Installation (10)

Steam servers are busy. Please try again later.


fail...


----------



## Septagon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


HOLY SMOKES! Compared to all the force-fed console footage this game is B-E-A-UTIFUL!


Less talky more play...ie for science, you monster.


----------



## strap624

Screenshots


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


HOLY SMOKES! Compared to all the force-fed console footage this game is B-E-A-UTIFUL!


Screenshots?


----------



## Cyclonicks

Haha on [email protected] it says 14k test subjects lol


----------



## thx1138

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/04/19/portal-2-review/

I never buy a game before reading the review. Even though 1 was awesome!


----------



## SmasherBasher

anyone want to split a 2 pack?


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*










incomplete installation of portal 2 (10)
valves description of this error.

fail...


Supposedly Servers are full.


----------



## FiX

Now stuck at 12% decrypting


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


First your 11k+ rig, now your Portal 2 boasting........I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YOU







!


Haha. This game is great. It only took me like 30 seconds to do the Steam update.


----------



## Spritanium

Ready to play in approximately: 35 minutes

**** **** **** **** ****


----------



## esocid

It seems like 12% and 32% are two points where it goes slow.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/04/19/portal-2-review/

I never buy a game before reading the review. Even though 1 was awesome!


That is a solid review, although I would expect no less from Valve.


----------



## MeeMoo220

U seem to get stuck for the longest time at 12%, 24% and 32%..


----------



## Strat79

I playd for 21 minutes. It plays flawless on a single 5770 at 1920x1200 with everything max and 4x MSAA. Keep vsync on and the gpu never goes over about 60-70% usage to keep the 60fps. Gotta go to bed now though, sigh.


----------



## MeeMoo220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;13184362*
> I playd for 21 minutes. It plays flawless on a single 5770 at 1920x1200 with everything max and 4x MSAA. Keep vsync on and the gpu never goes over about 60-70% usage to keep the 60fps. Gotta go to bed now though, sigh.


Awesome. Gives me hope for some decent frames on a 9600GT-m and a C2D 2.53Ghz.

I miss my damn rig so much :'(


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond;13184254*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> incomplete installation of portal 2 (10)
> valves description of this error.
> 
> fail...


Me too


----------



## MeeMoo220

Completing installation. Servers Busy. Not-Eff UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## esocid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3;13184382*
> Me too


x2


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3;13184382*
> Me too


Ditto


----------



## ChronoBodi

holy ****, the physics when the room falls apart is AMAZING!


----------



## Cyclonicks

45 thousand people are playing lol


----------



## Tufelhunden

I want more pew pew. let me install.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Screenshots please...?


----------



## Alatar

omg? I wake up with the biggest headache ever and I find that it was just released? not good I say


----------



## ChronoBodi

and you end up in the first level of portal 1! all messed up though.


----------



## strap624

Just saw a huge PORTAL2 vinyl on the side of a bus in San Francisco! coool.


----------



## razorguy

Ahhhhhh! I have to go to bed. Oh how I've missed it though. I'm cancelling all my plans after work tomorrow


----------



## MeeMoo220

Please, Steam. I beg of you. Let me play the damn game. Free up your servers, fgs.


----------



## xguntherc

Lameeeeeeeeee

I forgot to pre-download and install, so now I'm stuck with slow speeds of 200kb/s download from steam as they are getting hammered right now I'm sure.

So totally forgot, otherwise I'd be playing 2 right now.. usually steam downloads are around 1.2 MB/s for me.


----------



## ShazBo

62k test subjects


----------



## FiX

2 hours 46 minutes left....


----------



## ChronoBodi

they remade the first several portal 1 levels, it's weird seeing them in the destroyed state.


----------



## Gualichu04

I have to wait till later today to pick it up from Gamestop( aka as rip off store to me).







But, I do prefer having a retail packaging to look at. Any one have any idea where i can get a Portal 2 Poster?


----------



## Jo0

Congratz on everyone who owns the game and is playing now.







Have fun.

I'll be playing it....in my dreams T_T


----------



## Boatski

woot


----------



## Blk

Paused the game to tell you guys it's AWESOME. And hilarious. I'll keep playing now


----------



## staryoshi

Feels like a rehash, but it's enjoyable. Can't wait to try the co-op mode. Also, they've overhauled the graphics engine.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boatski*


woot




















Woot.....


----------



## ChronoBodi

if the graphics are overhauled, is there DX11?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


if the graphics are overhauled, is there DX11?


Do you just troll this board? Its on Valves engine that HL2 etc is on. It is DX9.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

It's absolutely amazing. It's funny as hell too. 8xAA 16xAF 1920x1080 runs smooth as butter and looks beautiful for the HL2 engine.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*


It's absolutely amazing. It's funny as hell too. 8xAA 16xAF 1920x1080 runs smooth as butter and looks beautiful for the HL2 engine.


Cool. I'll play at 2560x1600 when I get home







. Hopefully the servers won't be as hammered then.


----------



## Hanjin

LOL anyone else notice the "Saving Game... Please Don't Turn Off Your Console " prompt.


----------



## omega17

decrypting, but I have to go to work in just over an hour









damn you VALVe work!


----------



## Zackcy

The graphics are really good currently uploading a lets play lolz.


----------



## esocid

So worth the wait, and the buggy TF2 updates. Loving it so far. But alas, time to sleep.


----------



## Cyclonicks

finished work. decrypting as we speak









boy am I going to go to bed late or what? haha

not even an edit, it just finished decrypting! see ya!


----------



## ChronoBodi

no honestly... it is good for DX9, but some of the graphics look like it was DX11ish... but still.


----------



## JedixJarf

ughhhh, GladOS is such a biotch.







LOL.


----------



## mannyfc

really wish i could see some vids already... sli ... maybe even surround/eyefinity ?!?!??!

pleaseeeee


----------



## tpi2007

GUYS! THERE IS SOMETHING GOING ON!

Have you been to the [email protected] page ?

The number of potatoes at the bottom is changing. A while ago it was at 62,802, then at 61,919, but now it's at 63,329 This doesn't make any sense! It goes down to 61,XXX, but then goes up again to 63,XXX and starts going down from there in a loop.

If you reload the page continuously you'll see the numbers changing. What does it mean ?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


really wish i could see some vids already... sli ... maybe even surround/eyefinity ?!?!??!

pleaseeeee


Patience.

The game does look great. Really nice to see what the source engine is capable of. I want to see open environments though, which we probably won't in Portal.

Oh episode 3, where are you?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


GUYS! THERE IS SOMETHING GOING ON!

Have you been to the [email protected] page ?

The number of potatoes at the bottom is changing. A while ago it was at 62,802, then at 61,919, but now it's at 63,329 This doesn't make any sense! It goes down to 61,XXX, but then goes up again to 63,XXX and starts going down from there in a loop.

If you reload the page continously you'll see the numbers changing. What does it mean ?


GladOS is in charge. But then again what do I know, I am a bad person.


----------



## JedixJarf

Well, I can def say there is something to do with potatoes in this game, these functions are in a .nut file

Code:


Code:


function MakePotatos()
{

SetAnimation( "make_potato", "sleep" )

// close door for potatos creation
EntFire( "maintenance_pit_model", "setanimation", "potatos_close", 0, 0 )
EntFire( "maintenance_pit_model", "setdefaultanimation", "potatos_closed_idle", 0.1, 0 )

}

// ==============================
// ==============================
function PresentPotatos()
{
SetAnimation( "potatos_reveal", "potatos_reveal_idle" )

// spawn the potatos model
EntFire( "potatos_template", "forcespawn", "", 0, 0 )

// open door for potatos presentation
EntFire( "maintenance_pit_model", "setanimation", "potatos_opening", 0, 0 )
EntFire( "maintenance_pit_model", "setdefaultanimation", "potatos_open_idle", 0.1, 0 )
}

// ==============================
// ==============================
function DeliverPotatos()
{
SetAnimation( "reach", "sleep" )

// present potatos with the potatos pincer
EntFire( "potatos_pincer", "setanimation", "reach1", 0, 0 )
EntFire( "potatos_pincer", "setdefaultanimation", "reach1_idle", 0.1, 0 )

EntFire( "ghostAnim_potatos", "setanimation", "reach1", 0, 0 )
EntFire( "ghostAnim_potatos", "setdefaultanimation", "reach1_idle", 0.1, 0 )
}

// ==============================
// ==============================
function WigglePotatosMultiple()
{

}


----------



## r34p3rex

Well just finished the game.

Spoiler alert: the cake is NOT a lie. jk!


----------



## omega17

Just played the first bit and all I can say is it looks like I'm playing a beautiful Barclays advert









Off to work


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Well just finished the game.

Spoiler alert: the cake is NOT a lie. jk!


Are you kidding its that short?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Well just finished the game.

Spoiler alert: the cake is NOT a lie. jk!


You just finished the game ?!? In one hour and a half ?

Or you are one of the first test subjects ?

(I'm only going to play it later, replacing the reference cooler on my GTX480 with an AXP)

Edit: Oh, I see now (literally), you're joking. I'm pretty much falling for anything since I'm not yet playing it LOL


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


really wish i could see some vids already... sli ... maybe even surround/eyefinity ?!?!??!

pleaseeeee


Looks amazing in eyefinity.


----------



## Septagon

Hey just a heads up, on chamber 16 (the one with a turret right in your way) blow up that turret and crouch into the hole and turrets sing some song. I thought it was a pretty neat easter egg.


----------



## Eduardv

Loving it.










But i can't finish it i have to work tomorrow


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Well just finished the game.

Spoiler alert: the cake is NOT a lie. jk!


I just played coop for like 90 minutes and we're nowhere close to being done... we only made it to section 3 (don't know how many sections there are).


----------



## r34p3rex

Protip: Highlight my post xD (the first one)


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Protip: Highlight my post xD (the first one)


Just edited my post above LOL


----------



## X-Nine

Stopping at "The surprise" for tonight. Gotta get to bed for work... Too tired to keep playing Portal, and it's JUST getting interesting...


----------



## Alatar

really a beautiful game! Loving it so far, played for about 1h 30mins.

The beginning was epic and the humor is excellent, absolutely no complaints so far


----------



## justarealguy

Awesome game thus far. Chapter 5 at the moment, wow. Really some good stuff.


----------



## Norlig

This game seriously cant Decrypt fast enough!!!


----------



## Hanjin

This game is so crap its and is way too short, graphics are horrible and outdated







.

I regret paying for this horrible game and want my money back.

J/k Portal 2 is so addictive and my eyes are hurting real bad from playing for 3 hours straight.


----------



## Lefty67

I haven't got it yet, still going to but I feel that its funny that Valve has ported a console version to PC
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1012/portals.jpg

The last good company has fallen

Anyway, I had it preordered on steam but I cancelled so I could get the PS3 version (and get the pc version for free)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hanjin*


This game is so crap its and is way too short, graphics are horrible and outdated







.

I regret paying for this horrible game and want my money back.

J/k Portal 2 is so addictive and my eyes are hurting real bad from playing for 3 hours straight.


caught that highlighted part, but be careful, people will take your words for it.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


I haven't got it yet, still going to but I feel that its funny that Valve has ported a console version to PC
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1012/portals.jpg

The last good company has fallen


Mine doesn't say that.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hanjin*


This game is so crap its and is way too short, graphics are horrible and outdated







.

I regret paying for this horrible game and want my money back.

J/k Portal 2 is so addictive and my eyes are hurting real bad from playing for 3 hours straight.


I was going to say "I hope you're joking."


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Mine doesn't say that.


Valve admits the mistake

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1847813

but no company is immune to making games for consoles now, then porting them over


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


I haven't got it yet, still going to but I feel that its funny that Valve has ported a console version to PC
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1012/portals.jpg

The last good company has fallen

Anyway, I had it preordered on steam but I cancelled so I could get the PS3 version (and get the pc version for free)


One little thing like that? It still saves your game anyway, and this is not Crytek we are talking about, the expectations are totally different. Valve for good gameplay, Crytek for graphics which they screwed up on.


----------



## phamkl

Consoleness shows up in some of the horribly low-res textures.

Graphics aside, the game is fantastic and the excellent dialog is back and without the morality core to get in the way of GLaDOS' voice.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hanjin*


This game is so crap its and is way too short, graphics are horrible and outdated







.

I regret paying for this horrible game and want my money back.

J/k Portal 2 is so addictive and my eyes are hurting real bad from playing for 3 hours straight.


Hehehe. I'm not falling for stuff written in white anymore! (at least not today LOL)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


I haven't got it yet, still going to but I feel that its funny that Valve has ported a console version to PC
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1012/portals.jpg

The last good company has fallen

Anyway, I had it preordered on steam but I cancelled so I could get the PS3 version (and get the pc version for free)



Could it be a jab at Crytek for the "Press Start to continue" ?

On the other hand, when I was playing one of the games from the potato sack, Super Meat Boy, the game asks you to press "Start to continue", so I'm not sure if Valve made it on purpose in Portal 2 or not. I mean, if it's carelessness, it doesn't sound like Valve, but who knows.

EDIT: Just read the post over at teh Steam Forum. Valve aknowledged the mistake.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


One little thing like that? It still saves your game anyway, and this is not Crytek we are talking about, the expectations are totally different. Valve for good gameplay, Crytek for graphics which they screwed up on.


Its not just the console save screen thats a indicater of a port its also, load every time you turn a corner on some levels, its the FOV you cannot change, its the way it just seems coded to me. Im not saying its a bad game just that it seems ported to me.

Could you imagine if they ported half-life three?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

General reminder; the use of white text is not allowed here. I'd rather not see the webmasters have to disable that color completely, but they might eventually if this keeps up.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Its not just the console save screen thats a indicater of a port its also, load every time you turn a corner on some levels, its the FOV you cannot change, its the way it just seems coded to me. Im not saying its a bad game just that it seems ported to me.

Could you imagine if they ported half-life three?


in portal 1, with the old-school menu you can change FOV.

In the new Left 4 Dead-style menu, i don't see FOV change anywhere...

Can't they stick to the old-school menu?

And Super Meat Boy is controlled far better with a controller, the precise movements needs a controller for the stupidly precise jumps you have to make.


----------



## shadman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


Valve admits the mistake

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1847813

but no company is immune to making games for consoles now, then porting them over


False. Portal 2 is not ported.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...59&postcount=9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmccaskey*

it's certainly not true that the game was built for consoles and then ported to PC.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


in portal 1, with the old-school menu you can change FOV.

In the new Left 4 Dead-style menu, i don't see FOV change anywhere...

Can't they stick to the old-school menu?


I wish but in L4D series you can through console cmd I believe. But in portal two not even in the dev console. I was hoping to be blown away after the crysis 2 fiasco, but Im just like the game is good, but not greatness like I was expecting.


----------



## Septagon

I thought this was interesting as well, I'm escaping right now and a bit into it you come to a science fair, all of the projects are potato based. I got a kick out of seeing that with all the ARG stuff.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


General reminder; the use of white text is not allowed here. I'd rather not see the webmasters have to disable that color completely, but they might eventually if this keeps up.


Just one question: what is white text actually for anyway ? Can you change the theme on OCN so the forum looks different and then white text actually makes sense ? I don't use white text, but I'm curious about the "raison d'Ãªtre".


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadman*


False. Portal 2 is not ported.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...59&postcount=9


lol, just because they say its a mistake does not mean its not a port. Crytek still denies crysis is a port?!


----------



## ChronoBodi

it just came out, im sure the console can be enabled...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Just one question: what is white text actually for anyway ? Can you change the theme on OCN so the forum looks different and then white text actually makes sense ? I don't use white text, but I'm curious about the "raison d'Ãªtre".


There are no custom themes for the site, no, but you can make a custom CSS for it if you'd like (if you can, but that doesn't really count); white text generally WOULD make sense if we had a darker theme, that's why it's there, I think, but unfortunately admin himself told me we wouldn't even have custom skins when the new platform launches, but hopefully not too long after that.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


it just came out, im sure the console can be enabled...


O it can, im just saying the FOV change wont work in console. My bad.


----------



## GingerJohn

Awesome game so far, well worth the wait. Laughed my head off several times, woke up the dog and gf who are now both annoyed at me...

Got to sleep now though, I'm getting lightheaded. I feel like an eagle, an eagle piloting a blimp...


----------



## dafour

Damn why do i have to wait untill thursday.Basterds.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Its not just the console save screen thats a indicater of a port its also, load every time you turn a corner on some levels, its the FOV you cannot change, its the way it just seems coded to me. Im not saying its a bad game just that it seems ported to me.

Could you imagine if they ported half-life three?


Hmmm, that is not good.

Does it have load screens like on Half-Life 2 ? Or is it something else ?

Not being able to change the FOV on a PC is not good. Half-Life 2 has it... why shouldn't this one have it too ? Unless it contends with the gameplay mechanics, could it be ? I would imagine in a Co-op, two players having different FOV values could impact what one player was seeing and the other player was not, and it could affect gameplay.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


There are no custom themes for the site, no, but you can make a custom CSS for it if you'd like (if you can, but that doesn't really count); white text generally WOULD make sense if we had a darker theme, that's why it's there, I think, but unfortunately admin himself told me we wouldn't even have custom skins when the new platform launches, but hopefully not too long after that.


Ok, thanks for the explanation. I actually like this color scheme very much. But I trust you guys will come up with a great alternative theme when the time comes


----------



## tafkar

Someday, I'm gonna marry me a girl like GLaDOS.

And die shortly thereafter.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Hmmm, that is not good.

Does it have load screens like on Half-Life 2 ? Or is it something else ?

Not being able to change the FOV on a PC is not good. Half-Life 2 has it... why shouldn't this one have it too ? Unless it contends with the gameplay mechanics, could it be ? I would imagine in a Co-op, two players having different FOV values could impact what one player was seeing and the other player was not, and it could affect gameplay.


Ya, cant compare to any other pc game it just made me feel as if I was on console vram. Great game just a little frustrated with some aspects. Definitely worth my money I suggest everyone grab it. Im upset because its an indicator of where all the PC game greatness is headed. IMO I mean seriosly no FOV adjustments on a PC game. Being on eyefinity makes it worse of course. I tried it on one monitor and still looks weird just not as bad.


----------



## Kaldari

Wow.. I'm reading on the Steam forum that apparently people who only bought the Potato Sack for $38 and got the golden potato *got Portal 2 for free*.

Talk about a slap in the face if this is true. I just don't understand why they would do that.


----------



## MeeMoo220

I'm sure everyone has said it by now, but this game is awesome. I love how long/big it is. been playing 3 hours straight and I'm on chapter 6 now. G2G sleep. Class tomorrow >_>.


----------



## Evil-Jester

finished portal 2 already was short but worth it now to play co-op soon


----------



## Blk

Spoiler: spoiler



The potatoes! It all makes sense now!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;13186106*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The potatoes! It all makes sense now!


yeah lol, I was rofling so hard with a few parts


----------



## Boyboyd

It's awesome. That's all i'm going to say, so far it looks like it deserved the praise it got. I've not completed it yet though, and i daren't read any of the spoiler'd posts (thanks for doing that btw). I've only got as far as this part.


Spoiler: spoiler



Just fallen down the shaft with potato GLaDOS after plugging the engineered moron in. Wish i'd left her plugged in now



Woke up at 7am and played it for a few hours before work. Took me 2 hours to reach that point and the end doesn't even look slightly in sight.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13186169*
> It's awesome. That's all i'm going to say, so far it looks like it deserved the praise it got. I've not completed it yet though, and i daren't read any of the spoiler'd posts (thanks for doing that btw). I've only got as far as this part.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just fallen down the shaft with potato GLaDOS after plugging the engineered moron in. Wish i'd left her plugged in now
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up at 7am and played it for a few hours before work. Took me 2 hours to reach that point and the end doesn't even look slightly in sight.


I'm about there too. 8 to 10 hours of gameplay according to PC gamer, depending on how often you get stuck on puzzles. I haven't really had to stop and think much, hope they get harder soon.


----------



## Kaldari

While some of the puzzles are more challenging than Portal 1, I definitely haven't gotten stuck. I'm a short ways into the second half. I made myself stop a few hours ago so I don't play through the whole thing in one session.









I'll finish her off later today after a shower and some sleep.

Great game though.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13186227*
> I'm about there too. 8 to 10 hours of gameplay according to PC gamer, depending on how often you get stuck on puzzles. I haven't really had to stop and think much, hope they get harder soon.


I think they do, i haven't found any of the stuff mentioned in the trailers.


Spoiler: stuff



The repulsion and propulsion gels


----------



## Hickeydog

I think I stopped on level 8 (stupid school), and there's a lot of new and REALLY fun stuff. The puzzles are getting really hard, but totally worth it. Best game I've ever played.


----------



## last_exile

Great game, classic Valve humor and not half bad graphics!


----------



## Skripka

Great looking game my biggest gripe (no spoilers):

The blasted tutorial mode you can't shut off. The icons popping up on the screen a massively pixelated, as well as being bigger than necessary, @ Eyefintity resolutions and they float and get in the way. Once those icons go away it is a neat game so far....but jeeeebus those are annoying.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13187076*
> Great looking game my biggest gripe (no spoilers):
> 
> The blasted tutorial mode you can't shut off. The icons popping up on the screen a massively pixelated, as well as being bigger than necessary, @ Eyefintity resolutions and they float and get in the way. Once those icons go away it is a neat game so far....but jeeeebus those are annoying.


I wasn't a fan of that either. My other least-favourite thing is that you can see where your portals are through walls. Makes me think they had to put that in because playtesters got stuck in some of the harder levels.

This excites me, i enjoy challenges


----------



## Stealth Pyros

The co-op is just... plain AWESOME. I've only finished the first area (6 chambers, team building) and I can tell I am going to enjoy this. I'm sold. Valve is the best quality FPS developer in history, with BF3 being a close competitor. This game is a really great value at $40 ($80 2 pack).


----------



## Septagon

I just completed the single player (hooray spring break) and I must say the new credits song is awesome, definitely a worthy successor to Still Alive.


----------



## Hickeydog

If Valve can get it right, why can't other developers?


----------



## PhRe4k

I'll wait until its on sale before I buy this game


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhRe4k;13187221*
> I'll wait until its on sale before I buy this game


Same for me. Hopefully this is one of the games they put on sale during the Summer deals.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13187099*
> I wasn't a fan of that either. My other least-favourite thing is that you can see where your portals are through walls. Makes me think they had to put that in because playtesters got stuck in some of the harder levels.
> 
> This excites me, i enjoy challenges


To turn off the portal location hints, open the dev console and:

Code:



Code:


portal_draw_ghosting 0


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;13187466*
> To turn off the portal location hints, open the dev console and:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> portal_draw_ghosting 0


Thanks a lot. My 1 gripe with it has been fixed


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13187493*
> Thanks a lot. My 1 gripe with it has been fixed


Oh wow, thats awesome that you can turn it off. Win.

I have only gotten to Chapter 3 but I am loving it so far. The Glados one liners are hilarious.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;13187653*
> Oh wow, thats awesome that you can turn it off. Win.
> 
> I have only gotten to Chapter 3 but I am loving it so far. The Glados one liners are hilarious.


GLaDOS is at least half of what makes these games fun for me. The humor is just great.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13185814*
> Wow.. I'm reading on the Steam forum that apparently people who only bought the Potato Sack for $38 and got the golden potato *got Portal 2 for free*.
> 
> Talk about a slap in the face if this is true. I just don't understand why they would do that.


I read they got the whole Valve Complete Pack for free including Portal 2.


----------



## Blk

Just finished the game. loved the ending ^_^ Gotta try coop later.
10/10 game.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;13187788*
> I read they got the whole Valve Complete Pack for free including Portal 2.


Well yeah, everyone who completed the challenge got the Valve pack, but them getting Portal 2 for free is just crazy. More people are getting pissed off on the Steam forums as the morning progresses and people are waking up.

I would've been fine if it was just the Valve pack. Those games are old.. no harm done. But to give away a game for free that the people actually supporting the dev just paid at least $40 for days, if not hours ago for some is ridiculous.

Hopefully Valve wakes up and tries to save their image from being tainted a bit with many of their followers.

The people who didn't participate much obviously are going to be indifferent because they are unaffected either way. I wasn't expecting anything in return for the challenge except some time shaved from the launch, but we should at least be treated equally. This just isn't right no matter how you cut it in my mind.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

This game. Is so. Damn. Amazing.


----------



## Blk

Spoiler: spoiler



Glados was cute in the end.







And wheatley is a cool guy, even after what happened







oioi mate


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Dang it. I really should stop clicking on spoiler tags. I'm not done yet


----------



## Alatar

Astounding, I just finished the game and it was just plain awesome. The best game in a long long time. Ending was awesome.

10/10.


----------



## Licht

Only got to chapter four before I had to leave for work. Looking forward to finishing it tonight, then coop!!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Really, really didn't expect that ending. The little dude was pretty funny at the outro sequence, had great fun playing the game.

10/10.


----------



## Blk

Just played coop for a bit, seems interesting. If anyone wants, steam id: brunolk


----------



## Benny99

Decent game but gets boring very quickly.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99;13188190*
> Decent game but gets boring very quickly.


Your doing it wrong.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;13188358*
> Your doing it wrong.


Am i ?

The concept is the same thing over and over . Except the puzzles change.

Its just like any other game where repetition comes into play.

I will say though Portal is unique


----------



## Strat79

"Let's go over the test results. You are a horrible person. That is what it says; You are a horrible person".

That was so funny to me for some reason. One of my fav parts so far.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;13188496*
> "Let's go over the test results. You are a horrible person. That is what it says; You are a horrible person".
> 
> That was so funny to me for some reason. One of my fav parts so far.


Haha, the quotes get even better in terms of the insults...


----------



## Eduardv

Don't send spoilers guys,cmon!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99;13188385*
> The concept is the same thing over and over . Except the puzzles change.
> 
> Its just like any other game where repetition comes into play.


Mind telling me what games have you played that are not like that?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13188664*
> Mind telling me what games have you played that are not like that?


Dont you remember that MMO that became an FPS midgame then became RTS/RPG at the end?


----------



## Zcypot

Games getting repetitive is a given -_-... unless they go from Racer to shooter to rpg to cooking to planting stuff then back to racing, but that will make it repetitive >.>


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13188684*
> Dont you remember that MMO that became an FPS midgame then became RTS/RPG at the end?


Maybe Ep3?


----------



## last_exile

My god i can't wait till i get home and finish the game!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last_exile;13188929*
> My god i can't wait till i get home and finish the game!


I'm in class right now. Only like 2 more hours!!!


----------



## Zcypot

Lucky! When I get home ill have to decide whether to build my SB rig or play portal 2 >.<...


----------



## Tech-Boy

I finished the game!!! took me 5 hours steam says. I took my time. It was awesome!!!!!


----------



## Hawk777th

Disappointing its that short...


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13189527*
> Disappointing its that short...


I like short games. It gives you fun without overloading the concept.

Besides that we still have coop. It is better to pay for the quality expierence not for a long game that could potentially get boring.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13189527*
> Disappointing its that short...


I'm pretty good with portals though. I only died once. Plus there is the co op which i hope to play with a friend tonight. It is definately twice the length of the first one though. that one was super short


----------



## Horsemama1956

So does this really say "please do not turn off your console" when saving, etc?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956;13189625*
> So does this really say "please do not turn off your console" when saving, etc?


the menus have definately ben consolized. However the actual game feels the same as every other source engine game. Which much better animations and textures.

So it's all cool


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956;13189625*
> So does this really say "please do not turn off your console" when saving, etc?


Yes and Valve has already explained it. Basically, they can fail the console certification process if they don't put that in there, and they said it was a string glitch that it appears in the PC version.


----------



## Kand

This sums my problem up pretty good.


----------



## Zcypot

5 hrs? man I only have 2 free hrs after work then I gotta sleep >:|


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;13189647*
> 5 hrs? man I only have 2 free hrs after work then I gotta sleep >:|


Bummer. I don't think you will make it to the good part in 2 hours. You might though


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;13189646*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sums my problem up pretty good.


VPN??? that's what i always do


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;13189671*
> VPN??? that's what i always do


VPN when the key should activate only where I live? I fail to see how that would help.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

wait valve made a console port?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;13189682*
> VPN when the key should activate only where I live? I fail to see how that would help.


oh i thought it was the other way around...


----------



## gerickjohn

Finished it Hours ago XD

@Kand

Do you really live in the Philippines? I do too, but bought it digitally, I can try to activate the key if you want.

Also, it says "English Chinese Version" Oddly.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;13189646*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sums my problem up pretty good.


Contact the Steam support staff,they might be able to help you out


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn;13189738*
> Finished it Hours ago XD
> 
> @Kand
> 
> Do you really live in the Philippines? I do too, but bought it digitally, I can try to activate the key if you want.
> 
> Also, it says "English Chinese Version" Oddly.


Mmmmmmmmmm.

Nope. I dont trust you enough with it. And I bought that in Data blitz just 6 hours ago. Heh. :3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eduardv;13189769*
> Contact the Steam support staff,they might be able to help you out


Already did 5 hours ago. No response as of yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Good thing i had mine pre-ordered and got to play it all night last night







Coop is so fun!


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;13189771*
> 
> Already did 5 hours ago. No response as of yet.


Give it some more time,thy usually answer the next day.


----------



## Choggs396

Wow, Portal 2 (PC) at Metacritic is getting a lot of negative customer reviews. The user score was below 5/10 earlier today but it's gone up to 5.7 now. A lot of "0" votes. I skimmed over some of the comments, and a lot of people seem to be complaining about the length of the game, and DLC. Meanwhile, the critic reviews are unanimously favorable.

But.... I'm gonna have to go by what people are saying here though, I trust OCN members more than critic reviews OR a bunch of metacritic comments. Looks like a really fun game, and plus, it's (at least technically) in the HL universe.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choggs396;13190106*
> Wow, Portal 2 at Metacritic is getting a lot of negative customer reviews. The user score was below 5/10 earlier today but it's gone up to 5.7 now. A lot of "0" votes.


Jeez, really?

I'll probably never play Portal 2 because I'm not a fan of puzzle games, but even I can tell it's a well polished game.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Jeez, really?

I'll probably never play Portal 2 because I'm not a fan of puzzle games, but even I can tell it's a well polished game.


Yeah, I added the link. It's kind of unexpected, at least to me.

I thought Portal 1 was epic so I'm gonna pick this one up.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;13189771*
> Mmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Nope. I dont trust you enough with it. And I bought that in Data blitz just 6 hours ago. Heh. :3
> 
> Already did 5 hours ago. No response as of yet.


Hahahaha, I understand. How much was it on Data Blitz?


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choggs396;13190106*
> Wow, Portal 2 (PC) at Metacritic is getting a lot of negative customer reviews. The user score was below 5/10 earlier today but it's gone up to 5.7 now. A lot of "0" votes. I skimmed over some of the comments, and a lot of people seem to be complaining about the length of the game, and DLC. Meanwhile, the critic reviews are unanimously favorable.
> 
> But.... I'm gonna have to go by what people are saying here though, I trust OCN members more than critic reviews OR a bunch of metacritic comments. Looks like a really fun game, and plus, it's (at least technically) in the HL universe.


Length of the game was alright, It did kinda seem a tad long, but it was fun, story was good. I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*


hahahaha, i understand. How much was it on data blitz?


1295


----------



## gerickjohn

Thats quite cheap, Are you serious? Got it for like Php1,948 on Steam (+ Portal 1, Given away)

Also, Favorite part of the game is this:


----------



## ryanrenolds08

"Look at you. Sailing all majestically through the air like an eagle.... piloting a blimp."










This game is worth a play through just to hear all the crazy stuff GLaDOS says LOL


----------



## Septagon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*


Thats quite cheap, Are you serious? Got it for like Php1,948 on Steam (+ Portal 1, Given away)

Also, Favorite part of the game is this:

*snip image



Maybe you wanna put spoilers around that image, that is the end of the game after all.


----------



## drBlahMan

This game appears to be interesting...Never played part 1. I might have to try this out. Hopefully the replay value is worth the purchase


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;13190499*
> This game appears to be interesting...Never played part 1. I might have to try this out. Hopefully the replay value is worth the purchase


They had Portal 1 for free a while ago too! I made all my friends make steam accounts just to get portal in case they ever got into pc gaming


----------



## p-saurus

I'm only about an hour and a half into it (I plan on taking it in small pieces, savoring every portion like sips from a glass of fine wine) but I'm thoroughly enjoying it so far. My brother and I went in on a 2 pack pre-order so we only paid $40 apiece and I think it's worth that price. Looking at the Metacritic reviews, what DLC are people complaining about? The hats and crap for the robots that have absolutely no bearing on how the game is played?


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Septagon*


Maybe you wanna put spoilers around that image, that is the end of the game after all.


People wouldnt know, until you've said it. -.-


----------



## Boyboyd

Finally finished it. Took me 7 hours according to steam. I've yet to play co-op. Need to eat.

The fat jokes that were in it were hilarious.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

waiting on Amazon still


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Wow, Portal 2 (PC) at Metacritic is getting a lot of negative customer reviews.


Always happens with hyped games. People like to moan. Stupidly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I skimmed over some of the comments, and a lot of people seem to be complaining about the length of the game, and DLC.


5 hours for a first run through without exploring everything and earning all the achievements. OK, a bit short but then there is co-op, and sure as hell I am going to be playing through it again very soon.

Oh, and *there is no DLC* which affects the game, just some skins for co-op which you can't really see anyway (only the person playing with you can) so I don't see the point.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


But.... I'm gonna have to go by what people are saying here though, I trust OCN members more than critic reviews OR a bunch of metacritic comments. Looks like a really fun game, and plus, it's (at least technically) in the HL universe.










Good call









It is fun, and hilarious. Reduced me to tears of laughter a few times.

My only gripe:

I was really looking forward to doing some of the test chambers that were shown on the pre-release videos, some of them are there but often changed slightly, usually to make them easier. Plus, no "pneumatic diversity vent" to play with!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm stuck on one level. Stumped. You're suppose to block the laser and the bridge platform will raise but how am i suppose to get up there and remove the cube so i can ride the bridge? There is no way to make a sun platform over there. I even found that little room with bunch of computer stuff and scribbles on the wall. Nothing special. I'm actually stuck on this level. COOP has been fun though. beat it.

Now if i only can beat SP.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


I was really looking forward to doing some of the test chambers that were shown on the pre-release videos, some of them are there but often changed slightly, usually to make them easier. Plus, no "pneumatic diversity vent" to play with!


I agree, I was really looking forward to it. =\\

Also, had a good laugh.

@*Every portal 2 player add me on steam for some coop name is gerickjohn2*


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I'm stuck on one level. Stumped. You're suppose to block the laser and the bridge platform will raise but how am i suppose to get up there and remove the cube so i can ride the bridge? There is no way to make a sun platform over there. I even found that little room with bunch of computer stuff and scribbles on the wall. Nothing special. I'm actually stuck on this level. COOP has been fun though. beat it.

Now if i only can beat SP.


If i am thinking of the right level (i passed the whole game, but there is sooo many levels). Make a new sun platform parallel to the existing one, then put the block on that one to block the laser. stand on the elevator and make a new portal to let the block fall.


----------



## GingerJohn

^ Seriously, use the spoilers tag if you are going to put walk through info here!

[s p o i l e r] text here [ / s p o i l e r]

Without the spaces

Cheers!


----------



## tpi2007

Ok. just finished replacing the reference cooler on my GTX480 with an AXP (had a few clearance problems to solve), Portal 2 here I go!


----------



## tpi2007

I've just been to Metacritic. I'm always for reading the user's reviews as some (often) official reviews are a bit skewed, but in this case it's the opposite, and it's a pity because it discredits the site as a reference .

Those people bashing the game,saying it is short, blah, blah, don't even realize the Co-op is a completely new second part of the game. They say they beat it in 4 hours but still haven't played the Co-op.


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*


I agree, I was really looking forward to it. =\\

Also, had a good laugh.

@*Every portal 2 player add me on steam for some coop name is gerickjohn2*


Are you sure it's that name? "gerickjohn2" doesn't find any user.


----------



## SHNS0

Great game, not too short neither too long. The only con is that they shouldn't charge full price for it, it's definitely shorter than most AAA games out there.


----------



## Zackcy

Search "Zackcy" that's me


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


Great game, not too short neither too long. The only con is that they shouldn't charge full price for it, it's definitely shorter than most AAA games out there.


But the uniqueness, polish, and comedy more than make up for it in my book. Plus there is co-op.

It's like CAKE!


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


But the uniqueness, polish, and comedy more than make up for it in my book. Plus there is co-op.

It's like CAKE!










cake is a lie... but argh you guys are getting me excited!!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


cake is a lie... but argh you guys are getting me excited!!


It's actually REALLY fun. Co-op is a whole new level of puzzling. SOOO FUN!!!!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


Great game, not too short neither too long. The only con is that they shouldn't charge full price for it, it's definitely shorter than most AAA games out there.


Full price ? Portal 2 is not a full price game. COD Black OPS is full price at â‚¬ 59,99; Portal 2 costs â‚¬ 37,99. It even costs less than the â‚¬39,99 Activision is asking for COD: MW 2, which is a game that came out in 2009.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Do you just troll this board? Its on Valves engine that HL2 etc is on. It is DX9.


Not exactly, its a new Source Engine revision, I think its up to version 23 now...


----------



## Strat79

I made it to about the 5th level, after the initial few old destroyed levels, before having to go to work. So far out seems pretty good. It's like the first one but with better graphics and humor. Of course I would have been happy with just a bunch of new levels in part one as well. Can't wait to get off and get back to playing.


----------



## Kaldari

Valve corrected the problem people were having with the Golden Potato fiasco.

We got a giftable version of Portal 2 and every game we already had in the Valve Complete Pack.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Full price ? Portal 2 is not a full price game. COD Black OPS is full price at â‚¬ 59,99; Portal 2 costs â‚¬ 37,99. It even costs less than the â‚¬39,99 Activision is asking for COD: MW 2, which is a game that came out in 2009.


40â‚¬ is more than full price to me, honestly. Amazon.co.uk had it on pre-order for c.a. 32â‚¬ shipped (to Germany) and that's what I always paid for all the PC games and some of the PS3 games I pre-ordered from them. If 60â‚¬ is full price to you, then you either have way more money than me, or you like to get ripped off by places like Saturn and Mediaworld


----------



## justarealguy

$50 USD is the price I pay for games.

$60 for a PC game you say? Not buying it.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


$50 USD is the price I pay for games.

$60 for a PC game you say? Not buying it.


Errr.... where do you see that it costs 50$?


----------



## jameskelsey

Looks pretty good in Eyefinity.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

finished it. amazing.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

People on metacritic are calling it a console port too. But 4 hours only? Bummer









Quote:



Many users claim the game can be completed in four hours. The PC version of the game asks players, "Please don't turn off your console" as it saves. Portal 2 includes an online store that is charging for cosmetic upgrades to character models in the game's co-op mode. Valve also ran a "potato sack" marketing campaign. Players who purchased a bundle of indie games helped to unlock Portal 2 before its official release date. Users have labelled this a cash-grab, claiming that if the game was ready, it should have been released.
Meanwhile, publications have been unanimous in their praise so far. Strategy Informer writes, "Portal 2 not only betters the original Portal, but completely annihilates it." Eurogamer says simply, "Portal is perfect," while Giant Bomb claims that the game "elevates Portal from an odd, memorable experiment to one of the most significant series in Valve's stable with a unique voice and an incredible level of quality that all developers should aspire to."
Gameplanet will publish its review of Portal 2 in the days ahead.


http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/games...over-Portal-2/


----------



## FuzzyDicePimp

Honestly, the menus (and even a pre-rendered cutscene in there) did seem console-ish to me, especially since I'm used to the traditional Source game menus. But seriously, such a small complaint has no effect on the greatness of the game to me.
Also, it took me just over six hours to finish the singleplayer, and that is about the time everyone I know is reporting.
Sure, you could finish the first Portal in ten minutes or whatever, but why the hell would you want to? Applies the same way here.


----------



## Crazy9000

I still haven't seen the "turn off your console" screen. When does that show up?

Also, I was wondering how you were supposed to do one of the tests... I think I did it cheap.

I think it's the first test with the "speed goop". There's a button that raises a bridge, that will let you fly across a gap with speed from the goo. I couldn't figure out where a box to hold the button down was, so with the speed go and portals I managed to get enough height to make a portal next to the exit, and finished the test. Is there a box somewhere to hold the button down? lol


----------



## Kaldari

I was going to sell Portal 2 and some other games for cheap, but it got blamed within 10 minutes. Apparently selling Steam games isn't allowed on here, even though I can probably pick out 10 threads selling them on the first page.









Double standard much?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I was going to sell Portal 2 and some other games for cheap, but it got blamed within 10 minutes. Apparently selling Steam games isn't allowed on here, even though I can probably pick out 10 threads selling them on the first page.









Double standard much?


You can't sell steam accounts. Steam will disable the account if they find out you sold it.

Only thing you can do is all go in on two packs and such like that.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


You can't sell steam accounts. Steam will disable the account if they find out you sold it.

Only thing you can do is all go in on two packs and such like that.


I didn't say I was selling my account. I was selling games I have more than one of. What makes that any different than me buying a 2, 4, or 5-pack?

It was no different than this thread that was made buy another Gameserver Moderator that has been up for over 2 days and sold 3 games. It's the very first thread listed under For Sale->Software.

http://www.overclock.net/software/99...e-cheaper.html


----------



## Hickeydog

It took me 8 hours to get through the single player, and another 6 to get through the co-op. And it's flipping GREAT!!! It's FAR greater than Portal 1. The story line is balls-tightening fantastic.


----------



## GingerJohn

Is it just me or have they changed how you flip as you go through portals? I find myself getting less disorientated if I go through a portal and come out upside down, for example, than I did in Portal 1.

Crazy 9000, I don't think that counts as a cheaty way to solve the puzzle, just an "alternative strategy"


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


Crazy 9000, I don't think that counts as a cheaty way to solve the puzzle, just an "alternative strategy"










How are you "supposed" to do it then?







. I couldn't even find where a cube would be.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


40â‚¬ is more than full price to me, honestly. Amazon.co.uk had it on pre-order for c.a. 32â‚¬ shipped (to Germany) and that's what I always paid for all the PC games and some of the PS3 games I pre-ordered from them. If 60â‚¬ is full price to you, then you either have way more money than me, or you like to get ripped off by places like Saturn and Mediaworld










It's not â‚¬ 40, it's 37,99, and it was for â‚¬ 34,19 on pre-order from Steam, which is what I paid for it.

Now what you always pay for games has more to do with what kind of games you play or when you buy them. Some games like COD: Black Ops come with that price tag. Can you find them on pre-order for â‚¬ 32 ?

â‚¬ 60 is full price for a blockbuster game - to the market, not to me. I was just correcting your assessment of what the market considers full price - no way â‚¬ 32 is full price of a blockbuster; I wasn't making a personal statement of what I consider to be a good deal, it's two completely different things.

And if you want my opinion, that is just a rip-off. I never bought a game that expensive, except Monkey Island 2 back in 1992 (and I would again, but games that good are very rare). I too am not generally willing to pay more than, say around â‚¬ 45, max â‚¬ 49 for a spectacular game (I would pay that for HL2: Ep 3).

As of late I buy all my games from Steam, and there are great deals out there on the sales, which is where I make most of my Steam purchases; I generally only buy 1 or 2 games outside of Steam if the price is really good and Steam doesn't have it or doesn't have it at that price.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


People on metacritic are calling it a console port too. But 4 hours only? Bummer









http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/games...over-Portal-2/



4 hours ? Those people must be doing speedruns. Frankly, that is no way to enjoy a game (unless you are playing for the second or third time). Especially not a game made by Valve.

I'm playing the game right now. A little more than halfway through the single player. I'm having fun. I'll report more later.


----------



## Waffleboy

No way it's only four hours unless you already know what you're doing...I've done over 5 and think I have about 1 or 2 left, discounting co-op.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13195035*
> How are you "supposed" to do it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I couldn't even find where a cube would be.


Is it the test at the start of "The Reunion"? If so...


Spoiler: SPOILER



There is a cube. You need to coat the ramp with speed gel and race across it at the low setting.

Then coat the next corridor with speed gel and race along that to get over a gap and onto a lower "T" corridor.

There is a cube in a room to your left which you can get with a portal (glassed off with a small hole)

Portal back to the start and you can use the cube to raise the ramp.

To be honest I am impressed you did it without the cube!


----------



## CallsignVega

Game is fun of course, but I am a bit disappointed with the graphics. I think Valve finally needs to put that seven year old engine to rest.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13196514*
> Is it the test at the start of "The Reunion"? If so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> There is a cube. You need to coat the ramp with speed gel and race across it at the low setting.
> 
> Then coat the next corridor with speed gel and race along that to get over a gap and onto a lower "T" corridor.
> 
> There is a cube in a room to your left which you can get with a portal (glassed off with a small hole)
> 
> Portal back to the start and you can use the cube to raise the ramp.
> 
> To be honest I am impressed you did it without the cube!





Spoiler: Reply



I see... I tried the bridge lowered, but it didn't make it so I thought you had to raise it to get across at all. oops. I'm glad it happened on a test I was able to find a different way to solve.


----------



## ChronoBodi

i don't see any advanced maps like the first Portal did... IS there even any advanced campaign?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13197514*
> i don't see any advanced maps like the first Portal did... IS there even any advanced campaign?


Yep, it's called co-op....


----------



## tommy1993

The game took me slightly under 4 hours to complete, not even going for a speedrun. I probably missed a number of things, but I stopped to listen to dialogue and look at writing on the wall and such. I didn't know what I was doing in advance, I hadn't even watched any gameplay videos.

I did go through all the chambers in portal 1 multiple times (advance chambers on highest difficulty), so I guess maybe I've just gotten good at "thinking with portals", but I didn't have any experience with the paint and the anti gravity beams and the springboards until yesterday. 4 hours or not, it was a great game, I'm sure I'll play it a lot more times, and I haven't touched the co op yet. 100% satisfied


----------



## ChronoBodi

co-op is a hit or miss depending on what person you play with...

Sometimes they can figure out things on their own with you, other times they are a total tard and you have to explain how to solve the puzzle. happened on the Big Fan puzzle chamber, then again that one was a bit hard to do, it required putting a lazer through two portals through the glass to my portal, FINALLY it hits the FAN OFF switch and we went on.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn;13197659*
> Yep, it's called co-op....


i know, but not the same thing as harder puzzles for single player? There was only two puzzles in the Portal 2 single player that really stumped me, and one of them was, i swear, broken.

It was this chamber where to get to the aerial faith plate, you NEED to put three blocks to get to the plate, but you need to put one block up on the alcove for the lazer to route to the next light-up for the lazer...

And to even get on the faith plate requires me to break a camera off and put it on top of the two blocks to even get on the plate, THEN you take the block and send it through a portal to reroute the lazer again, but the plate was so finicky that if you do not jump on it even the slightest bit, it won't launch with full power and you have to do it all over again.

I dunno how else to explain, and what chamber this was, but i think it was the part where GLaDOS was the host.


----------



## XiCynx

I played the game the night of release and I would up going to bed after about 4 hours and was around halfway done. Going at a steady pace as well, I don't know the actual time to complete it all, but as of right now my Steam reports me at 10.2 hours and that was including co-op. But I will say the friend whom I played co-op with, him and I are pretty damn smart when it comes to puzzle solving. So most people it will take longer as there i a lot of "timing" involved with the co-op campaign. Story was still amazing and I would still gladely pay $45 for this game even knowing and playing through what I did. It is leaps and bounds ahead of what P0rtal was and also there will be DLC such as advanced maps, even community maps to download and play as well as other stuff.







totally not disappointed in the least bit.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Portals!


----------



## KittensMewMew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy1993;13197866*
> The game took me slightly under 4 hours to complete, not even going for a speedrun. I probably missed a number of things, but I stopped to listen to dialogue and look at writing on the wall and such. I didn't know what I was doing in advance, I hadn't even watched any gameplay videos.
> 
> I did go through all the chambers in portal 1 multiple times (advance chambers on highest difficulty), so I guess maybe I've just gotten good at "thinking with portals", but I didn't have any experience with the paint and the anti gravity beams and the springboards until yesterday. 4 hours or not, it was a great game, I'm sure I'll play it a lot more times, and I haven't touched the co op yet. 100% satisfied


Same here, I wasn't trying to burn through it, but once you're thinking with portals, the learning curve is no longer there. Not every puzzle had an immediately recognizable answer, but after 2 minutes or so I would get it. Took me 3.8 hours total.

A hint to people who haven't played Portal before: Always look up. Up is the answer in Portal, you need height to get a good amount of velocity or shoot out from to do a lot of puzzles. If you come across a giant chasm with no immediately obvious answer, look up, and then look for an angled piece.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew;13198280*
> Same here, I wasn't trying to burn through it, but once you're thinking with portals, the learning curve is no longer there. Not every puzzle had an immediately recognizable answer, but after 2 minutes or so I would get it. Took me 3.8 hours total.
> 
> A hint to people who haven't played Portal before: Always look up. Up is the answer in Portal, you need height to get a good amount of velocity or shoot out from to do a lot of puzzles. If you come across a giant chasm with no immediately obvious answer, look up, and then look for an angled piece.


So true, after a while when you're "thinking with portals", you can immediately see the solution to almost all of the levels. Some of them are very intelligently made though. Specifically the white room with the 3 lasers in it.


----------



## Ducky

Oh no! you guys are making me think Im much further in it that I initially thought..
Damnit!
I paid $45 for the game, I don't want to kill it in under 5 hours


----------



## Kaldari

The coop almost doubles it, depending on who you get as a partner. I just burned through the first three sections with a random person.

The campaign was obviously great, but the coop is actually more fun than I thought it would be. Everything is very polished and well thought out.

We have the exact same post count Ducky.


----------



## JedixJarf

COOP will double your play time







Just finished coop from start to finish with a random in about 4.5 hours


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;13193975*
> Errr.... where do you see that it costs 50$?


http://store.steampowered.com/app/620/

I paid $40 with the dual pack preorder, though.


----------



## tpi2007

Wow you guys do play quick! (I must admit I also played throughout the night, which doesn't help, but I Couldn't help myself once started - and I took lots of screenshots, admiring it







)

I'm still not through the single player, but I'm more or less at 6 hours (Steam says 8, but I alt-tabbed to come here to the forum, and visit other sites twice, and Steam usually considers everything unless you actually quit the game).

I love the game! As with the first, I especially like the twist the game takes as it goes into the background scenes.







(I hope this doesn't count as a Spoiler, it's more or less expected from the released videos prior to the game release, but the actual story is amazing!)


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13198148*
> i know, but not the same thing as harder puzzles for single player? There was only two puzzles in the Portal 2 single player that really stumped me, and one of them was, i swear, broken.
> (...)


You may want to put that post in spoiler tags


----------



## Tchernobyl

Finished it as well, steam says it took me 7.7 hours. I need to try out coop









Very satisfied with the game, it was awesome!


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Finished it in 1 go al through the night. Took me around 6 hours to complete, loved everything about it! The story couldn't have gone any better regarding the fact that you already know a lot of the real "***-facts" form the first game. I laughed, I didn't cry, but I did save the little malfunctioning turret from the demolishing line because I felt sorry for it. It was AWESOME!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I seldom can play games straight through in one sittings. The last one I did, and I was shocked, was Killzone 3.
For some reason, as much as I love the game, I couldn't do it for Portal 2. I got about half way though, so Im gonna jump back in now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Took me 8 hours, according to steam.


----------



## Hickeydog

I've got 12 hours in Steam, with CoOp and single player. But I'm pretty darn good, especially with co-op. I think I've played FAR too much Portal 1. I downloaded the Portal: Flash map pack, and that adds another 6 hours EASY to Portal 1. Plus, it's VERY difficult.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oddworld Abe*


Finished it in 1 go al through the night. Took me around 6 hours to complete, loved everything about it! The story couldn't have gone any better regarding the fact that you already know a lot of the real "***-facts" form the first game. I laughed, I didn't cry, but I did save the little malfunctioning turret from the demolishing line because I felt sorry for it. It was AWESOME!


Same









"Thank you, thank you"


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Is anyone else in love with the hard light bridge/wall idea? I'm still so in love with it <3


----------



## andos

Played 5 first minutes of Portal 2 at friends house.... amazing.


----------



## Hickeydog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Is anyone else in love with the hard light bridge/wall idea? I'm still so in love with it <3


It certainty adds some fun elements to the co-op.


----------



## Waffleboy

I just beat the singleplayer at 7 hours, though I left the game running for maybe 30 minutes while doing something else. I loved it, it was even better than the first game.


----------



## Morizuno

rook my 9 hours for sp, time to do coop


----------



## Blk

I've been playing coop with a friend of mine, oh man we were laughing all the time. I love this game.


----------



## Kaldari

I'm looking to complete the 4th coop section if someone wants to hop on with me.


----------



## nevermiind

It was awesome! Best 50 bucks I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Cyrious

friggin awesome. Also, this was my face when i shot the last portal in the game


----------



## yann3804

Played through it yesterday, but wasn't there some kind of 'vacuum' type of pipe in the game?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13209134*
> I'm looking to complete the 4th coop section if someone wants to hop on with me.


Oh boy, that one is FUN. Heck they all are, but I really loved the 3rd and 4th (hard light bridges and anti-gravity waves) I just finished 4 last night, I'm about to start 5 tonight or tomorrow. Definitely the best value I've gotten on PC in a while (since BC2 for $20 + Vietnam for $5) I find it pretty amazing that Valve found the right way to please an audience with a puzzle game. (I'm pretty sure) Most hardcore gamers don't care for puzzle games, and Portal attracts them. Really unique FPS-puzzle genre. Now give us HL2E3/HL3/L4D3!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yann3804;13217484*
> Played through it yesterday, but wasn't there some kind of 'vacuum' type of pipe in the game?


There was, but it didn't make it to the final product...unfortunately.


----------



## bfeng91

OMG co-op is possibly the most fun I've ever had playing multiplayer... besides BFBC2 of course. Few levels gave me the chuckles









If anyone wants to hop on co-op with me, my steam name's bfeng91


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;13207015*
> I've been playing coop with a friend of mine, oh man we were laughing all the time. I love this game.


Same heh, mic chat was hilarious, all the way through I literally couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Yea, it's hilarious seeing each other screw up/launch across the room holding a cube or ball like Michael Jordan. Comment on something below (spoiler)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I thought that room where you have to both jump and collide into each other was real cool, as well as the one where you have to aim the laser through 2 portals, a glass window, and 2 more portals to reach its target.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yann3804;13217484*
> Played through it yesterday, but wasn't there some kind of 'vacuum' type of pipe in the game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz;13217651*
> There was, but it didn't make it to the final product...unfortunately.


Don't let your hopes down, it might be added in soon. Remember Portal 1 had all the extra challenges in the main menu? Portal 2 has to have some! I'm sure even co-op will get some extra challenges.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13217744*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that room where you have to both jump and collide into each other was real cool.


Me too, I loved that level. Me and my mate spent a short while spawning portals everywhere before I dinged, noticed what we were supposed to do and he noticed too. Some very intuitive level design in this game.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13217767*
> Some very intuitive level design in this game.


That is one of the things I have noticed too. I think it very possible that one of the reasons that the game isn't all that long is the complexity of creating these test chambers. It is not like a shooter; make a room, put some bad guys in it, make another room, put more bad guys in it, repeat until bored.

To actually make a test reasonably complex, interesting and yet solvable by most people must be a challenge.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think if I tried it my test chamber would resemble Wheatly's first effort....


----------



## Zcypot

I took a break from SP last night to let it all sink in, That way I can come to work today and repeat what ever GLaDOS said to my cousin XD. Tried CO-OP last night too.... amazing.. I teamed up with some random person we ended up having a blast.

Edit: first game I have ever played that when paired up with a complete stranger, I end up having the most fun I have had in a while with games.

Most of the time im like..ugh I gotta pair up with this noob blah blah blah...

I got non of that last night.


----------



## SHNS0

It would be amazing if Valve allowed modders to make custom maps for co-op. That would probably make Portal 2 the multiplayer game of 2011


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Just a note: The Professor Portal achievement is pretty hard to get. You have to first complete the co-op mode, then start a new co-op game with a friend that has never played co-op and complete the calibration area. There are 2 Steam community groups out there for people that have completed co-op or haven't played it at all and if you go for this achievement early it'll be easy to get.

1. Beat co-op mode with anyone.
2. Join the "I completed co-op" group.
3. Find the "I haven't played co-op group" page and join the chat room.
4. Organize with someone in there to help you get the achievement. It'll take ~10 minutes to finish the calibration area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;13217964*
> It would be amazing if Valve allowed modders to make custom maps for co-op. That would probably make Portal 2 the multiplayer game of 2011


They already do. Source SDK tools are no different across their different Source games. Anyone can make Portal 2 content and I'm sure we'll be seeing stuff very soon, including official content straight from Valve.

In my opinion, the items are ridiculously expensive. $5 for a skin? Really? I'd say $1 is most reasonable. Come on, Valve has made a KILLING off Portal 2, and it probably didn't cost them all that much to develop considering that they already had most of the legwork done from Portal 1.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;13217964*
> It would be amazing if Valve allowed modders to make custom maps for co-op. That would probably make Portal 2 the multiplayer game of 2011


It is based on Source, for which the modding tools have been around for a while, so I don't see why not. I think there are already some extra Portal 2 SP maps out there, MP maps are probably not far behind.

Edit: I'm wrong, the maps I thought were Portal 2 maps are actually Portal 1 maps with elements from 2, like aerial faith plates, lasers and some of the gels.


----------



## tafkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;13217964*
> It would be amazing if Valve allowed modders to make custom maps for co-op. That would probably make Portal 2 the multiplayer game of 2011


Even better would be if, after getting some sort of stamp of approval from Valve, they would come with scripted commentary from GLaDOS. Or maybe Cave would be a better choice.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkar;13218596*
> Even better would be if, after getting some sort of stamp of approval from Valve, they would come with scripted commentary from GLaDOS. Or maybe Cave would be a better choice.


I never played through Portal Prelude. It looks like a very well put together mod. I may give it a go after I finish Portal 2.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkar;13218596*
> Even better would be if, after getting some sort of stamp of approval from Valve, they would come with scripted commentary from GLaDOS. Or maybe Cave would be a better choice.


Hell yes. I love those GlaDOS little comments


----------



## Scorpii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13218835*
> I never played through Portal Prelude. It looks like a very well put together mod. I may give it a go after I finish Portal 2.


It's well worth it, the game is a fair bit more challenging than Vanilla Portal 1.

And for quite a bit I just appreciated the amount of work and ingenuity that must have gone into actually making the mod, it's almost up to the standard of Portal 1 in terms of polish etc.

Plus there's a pretty cool Half Life related snippet in Prelude which I liked! (Won't spoil it though if you haven't heard/seen it already)


----------



## tpi2007

I finished SP yesterday and loved it. Valve sure knows how to make a proper game. And to think you went through a whole game without shooting anything/anyone









The ambiance Valve manages to create is itself worth half the game, the other half is the brilliant level design.

Plus, I didn't have a single glitch throughout the game. I went on having the game on for the whole day, alt-tabbing out of it for hours and then coming back and it performed admirably (just took a few seconds for the fps to normalize at 60fps again). They have already released an update/patch for some minor problems, which also speaks well for Valve.

On the downsides I think they could and should increase the texture details for the PC version. The game has wonderful lighting and textures seen from a distance are magnificent, but when you look closer at some textures, it reminds me of Half-Life 2.

Another thing they should add: developer commentary. Unless I'm missing something - do you have to also finish Co-op for it to unlock ?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Another thing they should add: developer commentary. Unless I'm missing something - do you have to also finish Co-op for it to unlock ?


It's there, hit single player, new game, developer commentary.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


It's there, hit single player, new game, developer commentary.


Oh, missed that, thanks! I supposed it would appear in the main menu. But since now there's co-op too, it makes sense to be in the SP sub-menu.


----------



## JohnDProb

to those finished the sp go through the sp again with commentary on some very cool info and views about the game


----------



## xXwhygodwhyXx

I find it strange that portal 2 made 9.5 out of 10 in 2 hours after release that's when I noticed it at like 2 am in the morning.


----------



## Blk

I finished the coop yesterday. E-P-I-C


----------



## tpi2007

So... I have been playing the SP a second time.. have you guys found a more or less secret area where something used to be ?

Just checking









Going back to the game right now. Let's see what a second run may bring more


----------



## Ekemeister

Portal 2. Amazing!


----------

